# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Κατάθλιψη - Δυσθυμία >  αυτοκτονια ! και μετα τι?

## giorgos panou

Αυτοκτονια , και μετα τι? τι πιστευετε ,μαλον πια η συνεχεια σε εναν αυτοχειρα? γαληνευη η ψυχη , ησιχαζει επιτελους! ? η οχι? η ορθοδοξια λεει οτι η ψυχη δεν παει στην κολαση αλλα κατι σαν χωρο αναμονης ,αλλοι παλυ λενε οτι η ψυχη ειναι σε συνεχη καταρευση , αλλοι λενε οτι απλα τελειωνουν ολα ,δεν υπαρχει καμια συνεχεια! -μακαρι- δεν ξερω, θα θελα τις γνωσεις σας πανω σε αυτο , ευχαριστω¨)

----------


## deleted-member30-03

αυτο το ερωτημα δε μπορει να απαντηθει με σιγουρια. παρα μονο οταν πεθανουμε. εχωντας διαβασει παντως καμποσες αποψεις, εμαθα πως ολα μοιαζουν να ειναι κυκλος. και το θεμα της ψυχης λοιπον μπορει να λειτουργει "ανακυκλωσιμα", οπως και το σωμα γινεται ενα με το χωμα, αποσυνθεεται, το τρωνε και τα σκουληκια και δε μενει τπτ... ετσι και η ψυχη μπορει να πηγαινει καπου να της γινεται καποιου ειδους reset και να επιστρεφει μετα σε αλλο σωμα χωρις ομως τις αναμνησεις. υπαρχει και σχετικο σε ορισμενες θρησκειες αν δε κανω λαθος, αυτο που ονομαζουμε καρμα, οπου βασιζεται στην επιστροφη... πχ αν κατι συνεβη σε αλλη ζωη σε μενα κι εκανα ζημια σε καποιον ανθρωπο, σε τουτη υποφερω γιατι θα χρειαστει να του ξεπληρωσω... ή καπως ετσι...

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Μ' αρέσει που αναρωτιέσαι για το μετά. Τι σε νοιάζει αν πετύχεις τον σκοπό σου; Εγώ είμαι άθεη οπότε καταλαβαίνεις. Πάντως για τον χώρο αναμονής δεν είχα ξανακούσει. Εγώ νόμισα ότι θα βράσω στο πυρ το εξώτερο γιατί ούτε και οι παπάδες τους διαβάζουν τους αυτόχειρες.

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> αυτο το ερωτημα δε μπορει να απαντηθει με σιγουρια. παρα μονο οταν πεθανουμε. εχωντας διαβασει παντως καμποσες αποψεις, εμαθα πως ολα μοιαζουν να ειναι κυκλος. και το θεμα της ψυχης λοιπον μπορει να λειτουργει "ανακυκλωσιμα", οπως και το σωμα γινεται ενα με το χωμα, αποσυνθεεται, το τρωνε και τα σκουληκια και δε μενει τπτ... ετσι και η ψυχη μπορει να πηγαινει καπου να της γινεται καποιου ειδους reset και να επιστρεφει μετα σε αλλο σωμα χωρις ομως τις αναμνησεις. υπαρχει και σχετικο σε ορισμενες θρησκειες αν δε κανω λαθος, αυτο που λεμε το καρμα, οπου βασιζεται στην επιστροφη... πχ αν κατι συνεβη σε αλλη ζωη σε μενα κι εκανα ζημια σε καποιον ανθρωπο, σε τουτη υποφερω γιατι θα χρειαστει να του ξεπληρωσω... ή καπως ετσι...


 Τότε εμείς έχουμε κάνει πολλά μάλλον..

----------


## giorgos panou

απλα ρωτω ,μπορει καποιος σας να γνωριζει κατι αλλο, το θεμα ειναι οτι μακαρι να μην υπαρχει τιποτα μετα γιατι αλλιως την εβαψε οποιος το κανει, -δεν το λεω για εμενα παντως ! μν μου στηλουν καμια αστυνομια - απλη απορια ειναι , οσο για τους τροπους εχω ακουσει οτι υπαρχει ενα βιβλιο αλλα ντρεπομαι να παω σε βιβλιοπωλιο και να ρωτω τετοια πραματα! 
αρα αμα δεν υπαρχει θεος ολα τελειωνουν με την τελειταια ανασα ετσι? μακαρι να ειναι ετσι δλδη!

----------


## deleted-member30-03

βασικα αυτη η αποψη περι καρματος ερχεται σε αντιθεση με τα φαντασματα. τα φαντασματα υποτιθεται ειναι βασανισμενες ψυχες καταδικασμενες να ζουν αιωνια στο κοσμο μας, στοιχειωνοντας ενα συγκεκριμενο μερος. τι απο τα δυο ισχυει τελικα, αν φευγουν οι ψυχες και επιστρεφουν σε νεο σωμα οπως λεει το καρμα ή παραμενουν μετα το θανατο σε ενα μερος και γινονται φαντασματα, ειναι αγνωστο. μπορει να συμβαινουν και τα δυο, υποθετωντας οτι ως φαντασματα ειναι σε αλλη χρονικη στιγμη η ιδια ψυχη που μπορει να εχει μετενσαρκωθει ηδη σε αλλον ανθρωπο. σαν να πηγαινω εγω στο χωριο του παππου μου πχ, και να βλεπω τη ψυχη μου σε φαντασμα, επαναλαμβανωντας οσα εκανα οταν ημουν με την προηγουμενη μορφη μου. μπερδεμενα ολα αυτα, αλλα ελπιζω να βγαζουν νοημα...

----------


## Christina82

Και εγώ άθεη είμαι αλλά αυτό που ρωτάς είναι λίγο περίεργο.Αλήθεια πιστεύεις οτί αν όλοι εμείς σου δώσουμε κάποιες απαντήσεις θα αρκεστείς? Ο καθένας πιστεύει ότι θέλει και ούτε υπάρχει επιστημονική απάντηση άρα? Anyway,σε προβληματίζει κάτι? Εγώ επειδή έχω ασχοληθεί αρκετά με αυτό το θέμα σου λέω οτί δεν θα βγάλεις άκρη. Για άλλον συμφέρει να πιστεύει οτί ζούμε μόνο μια φορά οπότε δικαιολογεί τις πράξεις του και την άσωτη ζωη και για άλλον οτί έχουμε πολλές ζωές γιατί ίσως δεν του αρέσει η ιδέα του θανάτου κλπ κλπ. Κανείς δεν μπορεί να γνωρίζει οπότε απορώ γιατί ρωτάς! Σκέφτεσαι να αυτοκτονήσεις? Anyway, εγώ πιστεύω οτί έχουμε πολλές ζωές για δικούς μου λόγους...ότι και το ΚΕΝΟ

----------


## giorgos panou

Δεν θελω να αυτοκτονησω ειμαι μια χαρα και περνω καλα! απλη απορια απο ενα φιλο μου ! τιποτα αλλο! 
μερικες φορες μπορει καποιοι ανθρωποι να θελουν να βαλουν ενα τελος σε ολα ,δικαιωμα τους αμα θελουν εμεις δεν μπορουμε να τους το αλλαξουμε ,μπορει αυτος ο ανθρωπος να εχει βαρεθει ,να ειναι τοσο μονος αναμεσα σε τοσους φιλους φιλες, να μην μπορει να ζει ετσι , να θελει να τελειωνει βρε παιδι μου ! τι να πω ? 
απλα ρωταω για να μαθω τι γινεται μετα αυτο ειναι ολο!

----------


## Christina82

Δεν υπάρχει απάντηση νομίζω...απλά πεθαίνει και δεν ξέρουμε τπτ...Γιατί δεν κάνεις μια αναδρομή να ζήσεις τον προηγούμενο θάνατό σου για να δεις? ίσως δεις δεν ξέρω!

----------


## Christina82

Εσύ τι πιστεύεις? Έχεις κάνει την ερώτηση στον εαυτό σου? Φαντάζεσαι κάτι?

----------


## giorgos panou

ξανα λεω οτι δεν θελω να αυτοκτονησω! δεν το εχω κανει ποτες αυτο , δεν ξερω, δεν μπορω να πιστεψω σε αυτα, ειμαι αθεος και ρεαλιστης, απλα μπορει καποιος να εχει παρει αποφαση να βαλει τελος! ειναι απλο οχι περιπλοκο , δεν ειναι αναγκη να εχω παραπονα απο την κοινωνια και απο το κρατος απλα μπορει να βαρεθηκε καποιος , να μην γουσταρει αλλο τους ανθρωπους με την αθλια και υποκριτικη συμπεριφορα τους! μπορει να εχει ενα προβλημα με καποιες εξαρτησεις και να θελει να μην ξεφτιλιστει σιγα σιγα απο αυτες ,αρα να φυγει αξιοπρεπως ! που το κακο?

----------


## Christina82

Η απάντηση σου αυτή τώρα που κολλάει?

----------


## Fearg

Αυτοκτονια και μετα τιποτα, απλα παυεις να υπαρχεις, σαν να πεθαινες απο οποιαδηποτε αλλη αιτια. Απλα για τους δικους σου, ενας παραπανω λογος για να κλαινε.

----------


## giorgos panou

εχεισ δικιο , κοιτα φιλεναδα μου δεν ξερω απο αναδρομες σς πριν ζωες , δεν το γνωριζω το θεμα ουτε που να παω να μου πουν! αμα ξερεις πες μου ευχαριστως να παω

----------


## Christina82

Σε ρώτησα όμως κάτι...εσύ τι πιστεύεις? φαντάζεσαι κάτι?

----------


## giorgos panou

για εμενα μακαρι να μην υπαρχει κατι ,ουτε παραδεισος ουτε κολαση ουτε χωρος αναμονης οπως λεει η επισημη θρησκεια τους κρατους μας, μακαρι να υπαρχει μια απερναντι γαληνη , μια ατελειωτη ηρεμια και αυτα! θα θελα να μην υπαρχει τιποτα! ουτε αλλη ζωη ! 
εσυ τι πιστευεις?

----------


## Christina82

Βρε! αφού σου απάντησα ήδη...Πιστεύω στην μετεμψύχωση και σχεδόν στο κάρμα. Παράδεισος και κόλαση για μένα είναι η ζωές που ζούμε. Αν πχ έχεις κάνει άσχημα πράγματα θα το ξεπληρώσεις στην επόμενη και θα υποφέρεις με κάποιον τρόπο..

----------


## giorgos panou

μπορει να ειναι οπως τα λεει ο φιλος Καρυωτακης ¨'Όταν κατέβουμε τη σκάλα τι θα πούμε
στους ίσκιους που θα μας υποδεχτούνε,
αυστηροί, γνώριμοι, αόριστοι φίλοι,
μ' ένα χαμόγελο στ' ανύπαρκτα τους χείλη;

Τουλάχιστον δωπέρα είμαστε μόνοι.
Περνάει η μέρα μας, η άλλη ξημερώνει,
και μες στα μάτια μας διατηρούμε ακόμα
κάτι που δίνει στα πράγμα χρώμα.

Αλλά εκεί κάτου τι να πούμε, πού να πάμε;
Αναγκαστικά ένας τον άλλον θα κοιτάμε,
με κομμένα τα χέρια στους αγκώνες,
ασάλευτοι σαν πρόσωπα σε εικόνες.

Αν έρθει κανείς την πλάκα μας να χτυπήσει,
θα φαντάζεται πως έχουμε ζήσει.
Αν πάρει ένα τριαντάφυλλο ή αφήσει χάμου,
το τριαντάφυλλο θα 'ναι της άμμου.

Κι αν ποτέ στα νύχια μας ανασηκωθούμε,
τις βίλες του Posilipo θα ιδούμε,
Κύριε, Κύριε, και το τερραίν του Παραδείσου
όπου θα παίζουν cricket οι οπαδοί Σου.

----------


## giorgos panou

συγχωρα με αμα δεν σε ακολουθω με τα ιδια βιματα με τα ιδια αντανακλαστικα! ισως το μυαλο μου ταξιδευει σε αλλους χωρους σε αλλους χρονους! εκει που ευχομαι να μην ακολουθει κανεις! και μονο που τετοια ωρα τρως χρονο και ασχολια μαζι μου με τοιμα και σε ευχαριστω!
εχεις κανει εσυ ποτε αναδρομη?

----------


## PETRAN

> Βρε! αφού σου απάντησα ήδη...Πιστεύω στην μετεμψύχωση και σχεδόν στο κάρμα. Παράδεισος και κόλαση για μένα είναι η ζωές που ζούμε. Αν πχ έχεις κάνει άσχημα πράγματα θα το ξεπληρώσεις στην επόμενη και θα υποφέρεις με κάποιον τρόπο..



Αυτό το κάρμα μου φαίνεται εντελώς άθλιο φιλοσοφικά και κοινωνικά. Δηλαδή όλα τα παιδάκια στην Αφρικη σήμερα γεννήθηκαν εκεί γιατί στην προηγούμενη ζωή τους ήταν κλέφτες και δολοφόνοι λολ give me a break. Η το σκουλίκι ήταν δολοφόνος χαχα. Αυτό το σύστημα το είχαν οι ινδοί για να διατηρούν τις κάστες. "Είναι λεπρός και φτωχός γιατί το άξιζε" οκ. Οι πρώτοι άνθρωποι από που "κληρονόμησαν" τις ψυχές τους? 


Επίσης αυτό το σύστημα έχει τρελά προβλήματα όσον αφορά το τι είναι ο "εαυτός". Προφανώς είμαστε οι μνήμες μας. Αν πεθάνω και γεννηθώ κάπου στην κίνα δεν θα είμαι εγώ απλά. Πόσο μάλλον αν γίνω σκουλίκι που έχει έναν εγκέφαλο 3 κύτταρα λολ. Παράλογες νεο-εποχήτικες mparoufes. I'll pass.

----------


## giorgos panou

κοιτα Πετραν και εμενα δεν με βρισκει πολυ συμφωνο ,αλλα απο τα λιγα που ξερω δεν ειναι ακριβως ετσι, ιδικα ο ινδουασισμος ειναι ισως η πιο ελευθερη και ειρηνικη θρησκεια ,εχει μεγαλη σχεση με τον παγανισμο και ειναι ισως μια θρησκεια που εχει 'θεο΄' την φυση και την πραγματικοτιτα που εμεις δημιουργουμε!

----------


## giorgos panou

ασε που για να φτασεις στο ΝΤΑΡΜΑ η κατι τετοιο ,οπου ειναι το μαγαλυτερο θεμετο αποτελεσμα για αυτους πρεπει να εισαι 'τσιτα' μαστουρομενος! χεχε¨) ναι οσο πιο μαστουρομενος εισαι απο την ινδικη καναβη τοσο πιο κοντα στο θεο τους φτανεις! αυτη ειναι θρησκεια ε? οχι σαν τους δικους μας που οσο πιο ξενερωτος εισαι τοσο πιο κοντα στο θεο εισαι¨)

----------


## PETRAN

> κοιτα Πετραν και εμενα δεν με βρισκει πολυ συμφωνο ,αλλα απο τα λιγα που ξερω δεν ειναι ακριβως ετσι, ιδικα ο ινδουασισμος ειναι ισως η πιο ελευθερη και ειρηνικη θρησκεια ,εχει μεγαλη σχεση με τον παγανισμο και ειναι ισως μια θρησκεια που εχει 'θεο΄' την φυση και την πραγματικοτιτα που εμεις δημιουργουμε!


 Ο ινδουισμός έχεις άπειρους θεούς. Ψάξτο. Με πρώτο και καλύτερο τον βισνού/μπραχμά-πως τον λένε τον δημιουργό και έχει και άλλους άπειρους, σίβα, ντίβα, ντέβα, σάκτι, τσάκτι και δεν συμμαζεύεται! Μάλλον εννοείς τον βουδισμό. Κάποιες πτυχές του βουδισμό-όπως ο ζεν βουδισμός- μου αρέσουν πραγματικά και μένα γιατί εστιάζουν στο "τώρα" και όχι σε αμαρτίες, μετανσαρκώσεις και πράσινα άλογα.

----------


## giorgos panou

ναι εχεις δικιο , ινδουαισμος ειναι το συνολο θρησκειων της ινδιας ,απλα εχουν ως ιερο την μαστουρα και την 'νιρβανα' αυτης οπυ ειναι και το μεγαλυτερο τους μυστιριο!
Τωρα οσο για το θεμα ου εγραψα θα ηθελα την γνωμη σου φιλε Πετρο και ολοων των παιδιων αμα ενδιαφεροντε φυσικα ,τι πιστευεις για την μετα θανατο φαση ενος αυτοχειρα , τι μπορει να υπαρχει διαφορετικο για αυτον απο οτι σε καποιον που πεθανε απο λογικη αιτια?

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Νομίζω πως οι Ινδοί είναι πολύ ευκολόπιστοι αφού ο ινδουισμός αριθμεί πάνω από 350.000.000 θεούς. (χωρίς πλάκα).

----------


## PETRAN

> Νομίζω πως οι Ινδοί είναι πολύ ευκολόπιστοι αφού ο ινδουισμός αριθμεί πάνω από 350.000.000 θεούς. (χωρίς πλάκα).



χαχα ναι ακριβώς ένα τέτοιο νούμερο θυμάμαι και εγώ. Τρέχα γύρευε! Η Ινδία έχει παραδοσιακά την ιστορία της απόλυτα "πνευματοκρατούμενης" χώρας με γκουρού και γιόγκι κάθε είδους να βρίσκονται σε κάθε γωνία με τους δικούς του πιστούς. Είδα πρόσφατα ένα ντοκιμαντέρ που έδειχνε ακριβώς αυτό το πράγμα! Μάλιστα ακόμα και παχουλοί δυτικοί Αμερικάνοι έχουν φορέσει κάτι ρόμπες και το παίζουν γκουρού-θεραπευτές και έχουν τους δικούς τους ακολούθους. Είναι η χώρα του "αγοραίου πνευματισμού" για τους δυτικούς με άπειρες δοξασίες, μπιχλιμπίδια, μαντζούνια και ότι θες. Αυτή η χώρα έχει μεγάλες διαφορές, βασικά πάντα είχε. Από άπειρους ανθρώπους χωρίς βασική περίθαλψη, μόρφωση με τις 1000-2 προκαταλήψεις να ζουν στα σκουπίδια και από την άλλη λίγοι πλούσιοι που σπουδάζουν και βγάζουν προγραμματιστές, μαθηματικούς και μεγάλα μυαλά. Κουφό.

----------


## PETRAN

> ναι εχεις δικιο , ινδουαισμος ειναι το συνολο θρησκειων της ινδιας ,απλα εχουν ως ιερο την μαστουρα και την 'νιρβανα' αυτης οπυ ειναι και το μεγαλυτερο τους μυστιριο!
> Τωρα οσο για το θεμα ου εγραψα θα ηθελα την γνωμη σου φιλε Πετρο και ολοων των παιδιων αμα ενδιαφεροντε φυσικα ,τι πιστευεις για την μετα θανατο φαση ενος αυτοχειρα , τι μπορει να υπαρχει διαφορετικο για αυτον απο οτι σε καποιον που πεθανε απο λογικη αιτια?



Για μένα δεν υπάρχει κάτι διαφορετικό γιατί απλά δεν πιστεύω στον διαχωρισμό ψυχής-σώματος. Δηλαδή για μένα ή ψυχή είναι η λειτουργία του εγκεφάλου και αλλάζει ανάλογα με το πως αλλάζει η λειτουργία του εγκεφάλου. Κάθε στιγμή που περνάει και "μαθαίνεις" πράγματα η έχεις νέες "εμπειρίες" αλλάζουν οι συνάψεις του εγκεφάλου ώστε να αποθηκεύουν αυτές τις εμπειρίες. Άνθρωποι π.χ. με alzheimer σταδιακά χάνουν την "ψυχή" τους γιατί χάνουν τις μνήμες οπότε και αυτούς τους ίδιους. Παιδιά με αυτισμό δεν αναπτύσουν "φυσιολογική ψυχή" γιατί ο εγκέφαλος τους δεν αναπτύσεται σωστά. Άτομο με εγεφαλικό στο αριστερό ημισφαίριο δεν έχει την δυνατότητα της κατανόησης και παραγωγής του λόγου (και μαζί με αυτά χάνει και γνώσεις). Χάνει ένα μέρος της "ψυχής" του. Αφαιρείς σε χειρουργείο ένα μέρος του εγκεφάλου που λέγεται "αμυγδαλή" και το άτομο δεν νοιώθει πλέον φόβο και θυμό. Πάνε αυτά τα συναισθηματικά μέρη της "ψυχής". Κάνεις λοβοτομή και πάει η βούληση περίπατο. Πως μπορεί κάποιος να έχει την "ίδια ψυχή" μετά από αυτά? Υπολειτουργεί ο εγκέφαλος στον ύπνο/κώμα/επιληψία και εξαφανίζεται η συνείδηση εντελώς για όσο διαρκεί αυτή η κατάσταση. 


Καταλαβαίνεις τι θέλω να πω. Όλα δείχουν ότι ψυχή= brain function. Οπότε αν πεθάνει και ο εγκέφαλος πεθαίνει και η ψυχή, κάτι που πίστευαν και πολλοί αρχαίοι φιλόσοφοι όπως ο Αριστοτέλης και ο Δημόκριτος. Δεν υπάρχει κανένα στοιχείο για την ύπαρξη ενώς ξεχωριστού "φαντάσματος" στο σώμα σου (πέρα από αυτά που λέγαν διάφορες θρησκείες κατά καιρούς). Πιο λογικό (παραδόξως!) ακούγεται αυτό που λέει ο ιουδαισμός/χριστιανισμός/μουσουλμανισμός, ότι δηλαδή θα αναστηθείς σε ένα είδος άφθαρτου σώματος. Αυτό ναι ακούγεται πιο λογικό γιατί θα υπάρχει ένα είδος άφθαρτου εγκεφάλου-και συγκεκριμένα του δικού σου άφθαρτου εγκεφάλου (!)- να ξαναζήσει για πάντα κάτω από το φως του θεούλη (η του...σατανούλη μες στην φωτιά σε περίπτωση που αυτοκτονήσεις λολ). Αλλά ο χριστιανισμός δεν μου αρέσει και "μπάζει" σε πολλά σημεία για μένα  :Stick Out Tongue: 


Οπότε για μένα δεν έχει σημασία το πως θα πεθάνεις λολ! Αλλά να σου πω την αλήθεια δεν πειράζει. Κάθε φορά που κοιμάσαι δεν προβληματίζεσαι για το πότε θα ξυπνήσεις να πας στην δουλειά  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## giorgos panou

πολυ ωραια αναλυση Πετραν και ενδιαφερον , μακαρι να ειναι ετσι!

----------


## Lou!

να μαι κ εγω! κ εμενα με εχει απασχολησει αυτο το θεμα γιατι ωρες ωρες λεω μπας κ ειναι καλυτερα να την κανω...

οι χριστιανοι λενε οτι το να αυτοκτονησεις ειναι η μεγιστη αμαρτια, δεν ξερω γιατι, κ αιωνιως θα βασανιζεσαι. δεν το καταλαβαινω.

καποιος αλλος μου ειχε πει οτι παγιωνεσαι ετσι οπως πεθαινεις, οποτε αν θελεις να αυτοκτονησεις λογω οδυνης, δεν ειναι καθολου καλη ιδεα γιατι θα κολλησεις στην οδυνη. οποτε καλυτερα να αυτοκτονησεις μετα απο ενα καλο παρτυ για να παγιωθεις σε μια πιο χαρουμενη κατασταση!

το προβλημα που δεν καταλαβαινω εγω καθολου ειναι οτι υπαρχει ενα ερωτημα για ποια ψυχη μιλαμε. καποιοι λενε οτι ειναι αλλη η ψυχη στην οποια αναφερεται κ μελετα η ψυχολογια κ αλλη η ψυχη στην οποια αναφερεται η εκκλησια. δηλ αλλο το ψυχολογικο επιπεδο του ανθρωπου κ αλλο το πνευματικο επιπεδο. κ απλα γινεται συγχυση ορων γιατι χρησιμοποιειται η ιδια λεξη.

εγω προσωπικα οπως το βλεπω: το σωμα πεθαινει. η ψυχη της ψυχολογιας, δηλ σκεψεις, συναισθηματα, μνημη, αντιληψη κλπ κ αυτα πρεπει να πεθαινουν γιατι εξαρτωνται απο τον εγκεφαλο που πεθαινει κ για τους ιδιους λογους που ειπε κ ο πετραν.

η ψυχη του πνευματικου επιπεδου, δηλ η ψυχη της εκκλησιας, εκει δεν ξερω τι γινεται. αυτη η ψυχη, λενε οι χριστιανοι οτι δεν πεθαινει. τωρα αυτο δεν ξερω πώς γινεται.

κ μενα να μπαζει μου φαινεται, αλλα απο την αλλη σου λενε οτι ειναι υπερβατικο κ οτι υπαρχουν κ πραγματα στη ζωη που δεν εξηγουνται με τη λογικη κ σ αυτο εχουν δικιο. πχ τα συναισθηματα, ο ερωτας κ η τεχνη δεν εξηγουνται με τη λογικη. οποτε δεν ξερω μηπως υπαρχει κ κατι αλλο που δεν εξηγειται με τη λογικη.

γενικα η αυτοκτονια εχει ενα ρισκο παντως τοσο για το μετα, οσο κ για το πριν, μην μεινει καποιος σακατης, πχ αναπηρος σε καροτσακι αν πεσει απο τον εκτο οροφο!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## PETRAN

> να μαι κ εγω! κ εμενα με εχει απασχολησει αυτο το θεμα γιατι ωρες ωρες λεω μπας κ ειναι καλυτερα να την κανω...
> 
> οι χριστιανοι λενε οτι το να αυτοκτονησεις ειναι η μεγιστη αμαρτια, δεν ξερω γιατι, κ αιωνιως θα βασανιζεσαι. δεν το καταλαβαινω.
> 
> καποιος αλλος μου ειχε πει οτι παγιωνεσαι ετσι οπως πεθαινεις, οποτε αν θελεις να αυτοκτονησεις λογω οδυνης, δεν ειναι καθολου καλη ιδεα γιατι θα κολλησεις στην οδυνη. οποτε καλυτερα να αυτοκτονησεις μετα απο ενα καλο παρτυ για να παγιωθεις σε μια πιο χαρουμενη κατασταση!
> 
> το προβλημα που δεν καταλαβαινω εγω καθολου ειναι οτι υπαρχει ενα ερωτημα για ποια ψυχη μιλαμε. καποιοι λενε οτι ειναι αλλη η ψυχη στην οποια αναφερεται κ μελετα η ψυχολογια κ αλλη η ψυχη στην οποια αναφερεται η εκκλησια. δηλ αλλο το ψυχολογικο επιπεδο του ανθρωπου κ αλλο το πνευματικο επιπεδο. κ απλα γινεται συγχυση ορων γιατι χρησιμοποιειται η ιδια λεξη.
> 
> εγω προσωπικα οπως το βλεπω: το σωμα πεθαινει. η ψυχη της ψυχολογιας, δηλ σκεψεις, συναισθηματα, μνημη, αντιληψη κλπ κ αυτα πρεπει να πεθαινουν γιατι εξαρτωνται απο τον εγκεφαλο που πεθαινει κ για τους ιδιους λογους που ειπε κ ο πετραν.
> ...




Τι? Το συναίσθημα δεν εξηγείται? Όσο για το συναίσθημα υπάρχουν πολύ καθαρά ανατομικές περιοχές-"λιμβικό σύστημα". Πασίγνωστο εδώ και δεκαετίες απορώ ποιοι λένε τέτοια πράγματα. Αν έχεις όγκο στην αμυγδαλή που είναι στο λιμβικό σύστημα αποχαιρέτα το συναίσθημα! Βασικά έχουν γίνει πολύ μεγάλα άλματα σε αυτούς τους τομείς τα τελευταία χρόνια. Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί να μην εξηγούνται ο έρωτας και η τέχνη από την επιστήμη.Νευροψυχολογία/νευροεπιστήμη της μουσικής, της ζωγραφικής (κάτι που έχει πάρει τον τίτλο "νευροαισθητική") όπως και νευροψυχολογία του έρωτα sure. Έχουν γίνει πολλές ανακαλύψεις και πρόσφατα διάβασα ένα άρθρο που σκανάροντας τους εγκεφάλους εκατοντάδων ερωτευμένων εντοπίσαν τις κρίσιμες-ανατομικά- περιοχές όπως και τα νευροχημικά συστήματα (πως αυξομειώνονται ακριβώς το ντοπαμινεργικό σύστημα σε σχέση με το σεροτονεργικό κλπ.) Έχω ένα καταπληκτικό βιβλίο να σου δώσω για την νευροψυχολογία της μουσικής από τον daniel levitin "this is your brain on music". Πάντα έτσι λέγαν οι άνθρωποι, ότι και η φύση δεν μπορεί να διερευνηθεί από την επιστήμη αλλά τελικά αυτό έγινε-και γίνεται- με μεγάλη επιτυχία. Για την δημιουργικότητα βασικά έχω την ιδέα ότι όταν ο εγκέφαλος βρίσκεται σε δημιουργική φάση ισσοροπεί μεταξύ τάξης και χάους- γραμμικού και μη-γραμμικού συστήματος. Και τα δύο διερευνώνται από την επιστήμη.


Αφού η ψυχή είναι το σύνολο των αντιλήψεων, αναμνήσεων, συναισθημάτων και αφού όλα αυτά είναι γνωστό ότι εδρεύουν στον εγκέφαλο δεν βλέπω να χρειάζεται κάποιο "έξτρα πνεύμα". Είναι περιττό. Και αφού αυτό το δήθεν "πνεύμα" δεν είναι οι αντιλήψεις/μνήμες/συναισθήματα σου τι είναι τότε? Δεν υπάρχει διαφορετικό "εγώ" από τις αναμνήσεις μου. ΕΙΜΑΙ οι αναμνήσεις μου και τα βιώματα μου την κάθε στιγμή. Είναι ψευδαίσθηση η ιδέα ότι υπάρχει ξεχωριστό "εγώ" (οπότε και "πνεύμα" κλπ.)

----------


## giorgos panou

αυτο που λες Lou το εχω διαβασει και ειναι οντως πολυ ανατριχιαστικο! και ειναι οτι πιο κοντινο στην αποψη μου για το πως μπορει να ειναι το μετα την αυτοκτονια ,δλδη οτι παγιωνεσαι με τα αισθηματα της τελευταιας σου ανασας! ειναι τρομακτικο και ειναι ισως ο μονος λογος που με εκανε να κολοσω και να τραβηχτω λιγο πριν! οσο για τον 6 οροφο που λες , εδω ο ζαχοπουλος το τσιρακι του καραμαν αλη εζησε ! απο τον 7οροφο επεσε ! παροτι ηταν και χοντρος! 
Εμαθα απο αθληατρο -ορθοπεδικο-οτι αμα καποιος που ηταν αθλητης για πολλα χρονια βρεθει σε ατυχημα η πεσει απο καπου οι μυες του λογο της αδρεναλυνης παθαινουν κατι σαν κραμπα σφηγκουν και τσιτονουν απο μονοι τους ,αυτο φτιαχνει μια μικρη ασπιδα για τα ζωτικα οργανα του σωματος και κατα καποιο ελαχιστο βεβαια τροπο τα προστατευει ,βεβαια ομως δεν κανει το ιδιο με τον εγκεφαλο και την σπονδυλικη στηλη απεναντιας εκει κανει το αντιθετο -μην περιμενετε να το εξηγισω οπως μου το πε δεν το 'χω ¨) Ρ' .το θεμα ειναι οτι ειμαι τοσο καντεμης που μπορει να μεινω αναπηρος και απο τον 7 οροφο¨) ξανα λεω βεβαια οτι δεν αναφερομαι σε εμενα ! δεν θελω να αυτοκτονησω , μια ξαδερφη μου με εχει φαει μωρε και ρωτω για να ξερω τι θα της πω! για αυτο μην μου φερετε καμια χωροφυλακη με ζουρλομσνδια ¨) ετσι παιδες?
Τωρα οσο για την μεταθανατο μοιρα της μαυρης ψυχης ενος αυτοχειρα κανεις δεν ξερει 100% τι θα παθει! 
Η επισημη επιστιμονικη γνωμη ειναι αυτη που λεει ο Πετραν , πως η ψυχη ειναι οι ενεργειες που κανει το μυαλο και οι εντολες που δεινει βαση της μνημης των οσων εχει περασει ως τωρα ο ανθρωπος. σιγουρα δεν το πα οπως ενας γιατρος ¨) φοβομουν τον ορκο στον ιπποκρατη ¨) Ρ'.
Συμπερασμα ολων ως τωρα ειναι οτι ουτε να αυτοκτονησει ηρεμα και χωρις αγχος δεν μπορει πλεον κανενας σε αυτο τον κοσμο ¨)

----------


## elafi

Απορια βλακος: μα τι θεμα ανοιξατε πια???

----------


## giorgos panou

> Απορια βλακος: μα τι θεμα ανοιξατε πια???


 Ψυχολογικα θεματα δεν εχει αυτο το φορουμ, θεματα περι της αβυσσου της ψυχης μας δεν μιλαμε? ε ! ετσι και εδω σε αυτο το θεμα γραφω κατι που τιρανα το μυαλο μου . μια απορια για το τι θα φερει η επομενη μιας αυτοκτονιας. που το παραλογο λοιπον? ελαφακι μου? αφου σχεδον οι μισοι εδω μεσα εχουμε ψυχολογικες διαταραχες, εσυ δεν εχεις ςλαφακι?

----------


## elafi

Εχω αλλα σκιαζομαι λιγο απο το θεμα οφειλω να πω.  :Smile:

----------


## giorgos panou

Λογικη η σκια που πεφτει πανο σου με τετοιο θεμα¨) και καλη απαντηση οτι σου ειναι καπως αδιαφορο ,γιατι δειχνει οτι εισαι ανθρωπος με ευχαριστα αισθηματα που θες να μιλας να ασχολισαι με χαρουμενα πραματα καλοκαιριατικα και οχι με αυτοκτονιες και μαλιστα την επομενη ημερα αυτονων! φαντασου δεν παζαρευουμε ουτε καν το αν θα γινει ,χεχεχε εχουμε παει στο επομενο σταδιο !¨)
για πες μας κατι ευχαριστο και με κλοκαιρινη διαθεση¨)

----------


## arktos

γιώργο, όταν πεθάνω λίγο με νοιάζει τί θα συμβεί.

αυτό που θα ήθελα μόνο είναι να μν με θάψουν, αλλά να με κάψουν.
( ελπίζω να μν είναι πιο ακριβά απο μια ταφή...)

όσο για το αν υπάρχει διαφορά στην αυτοκτονία σε σχέση με το φυσκό θάνατο, την ίδια απάντηση θα δώσω.
πέθανα κ δν θα ασχοληθώ με το τί θα γίνει μετά.
διαφορά καμία.

----------


## ioannis2

Το ζήτημα είναι ότι δεν είμαστε απόλυτα βέβαιοι ούτε αν υπάρχει ζωή μετά θάνατον αλλά και ούτε αν δεν υπάρχει. Οπότε η αβεβαιότητα αυτή μας οδηγεί, τον καθένα ανάλογα με το τι πιστεύει, στις θρησκείες και στην υιοθέτηση ενός τρόπου ζωής που υποτίθεται προετοιμάζει για την μετα θάνατο ζωή, αφού οι θρησκείες έχουν ως βασικό άξονα τους τη μετα θάνατο ζωή. Στη θρησκεία βέβαια οδηγεί και η ελπίδα και η πίστη για άνωθεν βοήθεια εκεί που εξαντλούνται οι δικές μας δυνάμεις. Η αβεβαιότητα όμως αυτή τονώνει την ελπίδα, ότι δεν μπορεί όλα να τελειώνουν εδώ, ότι υπάρχει και κάτι άλλο κάπου αλλού καλήτερο απ αυτό που βιώνουμε στη ζωή. 

Και η ελπίδα αυτή αποτελεί αντίδοτο στην κατάθλιψη, ιδίως όταν πρόκειται για απώλεια αγαπημένων προσώπων, αυξάνει τον αλτρουισμό ή πράξεις βοήθειας και αγάπης, ή μπορεί να δημιουργεί τύψεις στην αδικία και στο έγκλημα, ένεκα του φόβου μετά θανατον δικαίωσης ή τιμωρίας, ανάλογα. Και έτσι δεν είναι και τελείως ανεξέλεγκτα τα πράγματα, αφού στον μέσο άνθρωπο ο φόβος για τα μετα θάνατον καθοδηγεί (έστω και ελάχιστα) την σκέψη και τις πράξεις του. 

Και από εκεί και πέρα ο ανθρώπινος νους έχει δημιουργήσει δοξασίες για το τι υπάρχει μετα, που πάμε και πως είμαστε, κάποιοι πλουτίζουν και άλλοι δοξάζονται πάνω σε αυτές.

----------


## giorgos panou

> γιώργο, όταν πεθάνω λίγο με νοιάζει τί θα συμβεί.
> 
> αυτό που θα ήθελα μόνο είναι να μν με θάψουν, αλλά να με κάψουν.
> ( ελπίζω να μν είναι πιο ακριβά απο μια ταφή...)
> 
> όσο για το αν υπάρχει διαφορά στην αυτοκτονία σε σχέση με το φυσκό θάνατο, την ίδια απάντηση θα δώσω.
> πέθανα κ δν θα ασχοληθώ με το τί θα γίνει μετά.
> διαφορά καμία.


 φιλε μου , δικια σου ειναι η ζωη και οτι θεσ την κανεις! θα σου προτεινα να εξαντλησεις ολες τις ελπιδες ολες τις προσπαθειες να αλλαξουν τα πραματα! και τοτες αμα δεν βρεις φως κανε οτι θες ! γιατι δεν λεει να φυγεις με το απωθυμενο αυτο. 
Θα επρεπε φιλε να το ψαξεις πρωτα ,εδω για παπουτσια παμε και κανουμε ερυνα αγορας! ποσο μαλον για την ιδια μας την ζωη!δεν πρεπει να ει8σαι συγουρος οτι δεν θα μαρτυρισεις μεχρι το τελος ?οτι δεν θα ειναι ενας αργος και βασανιστικος τροπος? η φαντασου νσ μην πετυχει!! να μηνεις αναπηρος! τι ξεφτιλα και τι πονος θα ειναι? 
Δεν απορεις τι υπαρχει μετα? περνουμε μια μεγαλη αποφαση ! ειναι η μεγαλυτερη πραξη αυτοδιαθεσης ! δεν λεει να ειναι επιπολαια!
οσο για την καυση συμφωνω και πολυ!

----------


## giorgos panou

> Το ζήτημα είναι ότι δεν είμαστε απόλυτα βέβαιοι ούτε αν υπάρχει ζωή μετά θάνατον αλλά και ούτε αν δεν υπάρχει. Οπότε η αβεβαιότητα αυτή μας οδηγεί, τον καθένα ανάλογα με το τι πιστεύει, στις θρησκείες και στην υιοθέτηση ενός τρόπου ζωής που υποτίθεται προετοιμάζει για την μετα θάνατο ζωή, αφού οι θρησκείες έχουν ως βασικό άξονα τους τη μετα θάνατο ζωή. Στη θρησκεία βέβαια οδηγεί και η ελπίδα και η πίστη για άνωθεν βοήθεια εκεί που εξαντλούνται οι δικές μας δυνάμεις. Η αβεβαιότητα όμως αυτή τονώνει την ελπίδα, ότι δεν μπορεί όλα να τελειώνουν εδώ, ότι υπάρχει και κάτι άλλο κάπου αλλού καλήτερο απ αυτό που βιώνουμε στη ζωή. 
> 
> Και η ελπίδα αυτή αποτελεί αντίδοτο στην κατάθλιψη, ιδίως όταν πρόκειται για απώλεια αγαπημένων προσώπων, αυξάνει τον αλτρουισμό ή πράξεις βοήθειας και αγάπης, ή μπορεί να δημιουργεί τύψεις στην αδικία και στο έγκλημα, ένεκα του φόβου μετά θανατον δικαίωσης ή τιμωρίας, ανάλογα. Και έτσι δεν είναι και τελείως ανεξέλεγκτα τα πράγματα, αφού στον μέσο άνθρωπο ο φόβος για τα μετα θάνατον καθοδηγεί (έστω και ελάχιστα) την σκέψη και τις πράξεις του. 
> 
> Και από εκεί και πέρα ο ανθρώπινος νους έχει δημιουργήσει δοξασίες για το τι υπάρχει μετα, που πάμε και πως είμαστε, κάποιοι πλουτίζουν και άλλοι δοξάζονται πάνω σε αυτές.


 πολυ ωραιο το κειμενο σου φιλε ιωαννη!

----------


## ram

http://youtu.be/L7xPRPEpQFw



http://youtu.be/E2ITU_3WCn8

εχθες τα εβλεπα πιστευω οτι κολλανε με το θεμα

----------


## Christina82

Συμφωνώ με τον Ιωάννη αλλά ξεκαθαρίζω οτί εγώ πιστεύω στην μετεμψύχωση και όχι στην μετανσάρκωση δλδ οτί μπορεί να πάρεις άλλη μορφή εκτός από την ανθρώπινη και αυτό για τους δικούς μου λόγους. Έχω ψαχτεί πολύ με τα μεταφυσικά και έχω καταλήξει εκεί οχι όμως γιατι φοβάμαι τον θάνατο ούτε για να καλμάρω τον εαυτό μου από διάφορες φοβίες. Να σας κάνω μια ερώτηση? Υπάρχει κανένας λόγος που ζούμε για μια φορά? και γιατί να ζούμε μια φορα? Θα μπορούσε να υπήρχε το απόλυτο κενο...Το σύμπαν είναι ένα σύστημα ενεργειών..και εμείς είμαστε ενέργεια που είναι η ψυχή μας. Σε τι οφελεί να ζούμε μόνο μια φορά? Επίσης τι σχέση έχει το μυαλό μας με την ψυχή μας? Το μυαλό μας και το σώμα μας αποτελείται από κύτταρα..η ψυχή μας είναι ενέργεια-δεν έχει κύτταρα. Οπότε γτ να χάνουμε την ψυχή μας αν υστερούμε νοητικά?

----------


## PETRAN

> Συμφωνώ με τον Ιωάννη αλλά ξεκαθαρίζω οτί εγώ πιστεύω στην μετεμψύχωση και όχι στην μετανσάρκωση δλδ οτί μπορεί να πάρεις άλλη μορφή εκτός από την ανθρώπινη και αυτό για τους δικούς μου λόγους. Έχω ψαχτεί πολύ με τα μεταφυσικά και έχω καταλήξει εκεί οχι όμως γιατι φοβάμαι τον θάνατο ούτε για να καλμάρω τον εαυτό μου από διάφορες φοβίες. Να σας κάνω μια ερώτηση? Υπάρχει κανένας λόγος που ζούμε για μια φορά? και γιατί να ζούμε μια φορα? Θα μπορούσε να υπήρχε το απόλυτο κενο...Το σύμπαν είναι ένα σύστημα ενεργειών..και εμείς είμαστε ενέργεια που είναι η ψυχή μας. Σε τι οφελεί να ζούμε μόνο μια φορά? Επίσης τι σχέση έχει το μυαλό μας με την ψυχή μας? Το μυαλό μας και το σώμα μας αποτελείται από κύτταρα..η ψυχή μας είναι ενέργεια-δεν έχει κύτταρα. Οπότε γτ να χάνουμε την ψυχή μας αν υστερούμε νοητικά?




Δηλαδή τι είναι η ψυχή? Αν δεν μιλάμε για τις αισθήσεις μας, τα συναισθήματα και την σκέψη μας τότε τι μένει? Δεν καταλαβαίνω? Τι σημαίνει ότι η ψυχή "είναι ενέργεια"? Τι είδους ενέργεια? Σαν την ηλεκτρομαγνητική? Την κινητική? Έτσι λέγαν παλιά τον 18ο/19ο αιώνα και για την "ζωή". Ότι η ζωή είναι κάποιου είδους "αιθέρα" (άγνωστης ενέργειας) που διαχέεται και κινεί το σώμα ("elan vitan"). Δεν μπορούσαν να καταλάβουν πως ένα σώμα μπορεί να έχει "ζωή", "θερμότητα", "κίνηση" αν δεν υπάρχει κάποιου είδους "ζωικής ενέργειας" μέσα του (μια άποψη που προέρχεται από κάποιους αρχαίους φιλοσόφους). Πολλοί διανοούμενοι της εποχής βάζαν φατράχια μέσα σε μπουκάλια με καπνό και διάφορα στοιχεία με την ελπίδα να "φωτογραφήσουν" την ζωική ενέργεια/θερμότητα/τάση-για-ζωή που φεύγει όταν το βατράχι ψοφάει και πολλά παρόμοια.


Τελικά τον 20 αιώνα οι επιστήμονες ανακαλύψαν τον "μεταβολισμό".¨Ότι δηλαδή άπειρες μοριακές ενώσεις απελευθερώνουν την απαιτούμενη ενέργεια που χρειάζονται οι ιστοί. Αυτό εμείς το λέμε "ζωή". Δεν είναι λοιπόν κάτι ξεχωριστό η "ζωή" από το σώμα, αλλά αναδύεται από έπειρες μοριακές ενώσεις του σώματος. Όταν παύουν να διασπώνται οι απειράριθμες μοριακές ενώσεις και οι διάφορες μεταβολικές οδοί παύει να υπάρχει και η "ζωή". Επειδή η "ζωή" δεν είναι τίποτα άλλο από κάτι που αναδύεται από την συνολική λειτουργία μικρών πραγμάτων. Έτσι είναι και η ψυχή. Αναδύεται από δισεκατομμύρια νευρώνες που επικοινωνούν μεταξύ τους με πολύπλοκους τρόπους. Δεν είναι κάτι ξεχωριστό από αυτό. Απλά οι άνθρωποι έχουν την τάση να είναι "δυιστές", δηλαδή να βλέπουν "ξεχωριστές ουσίες" και "ενέργειες" να βρίσκονται μέσα σε οντότητες που έχουν την δική τους βούληση. Σε ακραία μορφή το βλέπουμε στα παιδιά, όταν χτυπάνε ένα τραπέζι σαν να το "μαλώνουνε" επειδή νομίζουν ότι είναι "ζωντανό". Η όταν βλέπουνε/-με παντού "μορφές" και "οντότητες" στην φύση/στα σύννεφα/στα δάση. Στις ψυχώσεις αυτός ο μηχανισμός υπερ-λειτουργεί και το άτομο με ψύχωση βλέπει την βούληση παντού γύρω του να κατευθύνεται με κακόβουλο τρόπο προς τον ίδιο (όλοι γύρω του τον κοιτάνε, του προβάλουνε τις σκέψεις τους/ενέργειες τους/οι σκέψεις του είναι σαν ξένα άτομα μέσα στο κεφάλι του/ όλα έχουν σημασία και συνδέονται μεταξύ τους κλπ.).



Με βάση το "δυσιστικό ένστικτο" δημιουργήθηκαν οι πρώτες "ανιμιστικές" θρησκείες. Με την οργάνωση της κοινωνίας, την ανάπτυξη της γνώσης και της φιλοσοφίας, ήρθαν και πιο πολύπλοκα θρηκευτικά συστήματα όπως αυτό της περσίας, της ινδίας και τελικά του ιουδασιμού/χριστιανισμού/μουσουλμανισμού (καθώς και άλλα πιο "φιλοσοφικά" μετά από αυτά όπως ο βουδισμός). Η "δυιστική" τάση να βλέπει ο άνθρωπος "αόρατες ενέργειες" είναι ένα ένστικτο που πιθανότατα κληρονομεί ο άνθρωπος και καταστέλεται (όχι τόσο επιτυχημένα) όσο μεγαλώνει.

----------


## ram

κ αφου λετε για ενεργιες.....ειδατε τα βιντεακια που κατεβασα?δειτε τα.......κ επειτα ας βγαλουμε καποια συμπερασματα...

----------


## Christina82

Ο καθένας πιστεύει αυτό που πιστεύει. Πολλοί μπορούμε να επιχειρηματολογήσουμε τα πιστεύω μας σε άλλους κάνουν και σε άλλους όχι...

----------


## Lou!

πετραν, δεν εγραψα οτι δεν εξηγειται το συναισθημα! το συναισθημα εξηγειται σε βιολογικο επιπεδο κ ψυχολογικο=συναισθηματικο επιπεδο. υπαρχει κ ενα τριτο επιπεδο ομως, το πνευματικο (το spiritual). δεν ξερω τι περιλαμβανει αυτο. λεω ομως οτι εχω ακουσει καποιους, που κανουν διαχωρισμο αυτων των επιπεδων κ θα υπαρχει καποιος λογος φανταζομαι για να το κανουν αυτο. κ δεν ειναι απαραιτητα βλακες κ αδιαβαστοι. τεσπα, αν καταφερω να βρω εναν συγκεκριμενο παπα που εχω στο μυαλο μου ειναι το πρωτο πραγμα που θα τον ρωταγα να μου απαντησει. ειναι ενας που εχει 2 διδακτορικα σε MIT κ Harvard, κ τον ειχε παρει η NASA, κ αρνηθηκε την καριερα στη NASA για να παει να κανει μοναχος στο αγιον ορος. ειναι πανεξυπνος κ αυτο φαινεται κ απο βιβλια του που εχω διαβασει. θα τον ρωτησω αν καταφερω να τον βρω να δω τι εχει να πει περι του θεματος.

επισης τα ανθρωπινα επιπεδα δεν νομιζω να ειναι διαχωρισιμα. ουτε εγω πιστευω σε θεωριες τυπου πλατωνα. ο ανθρωπος ειναι ενιαια οντοτητα. τωρα το τι γινεται μετα θανατον, δεν ξερω, κ πώς διαχωριζονται, αν διαχωριζονται.

----------


## PETRAN

> Ο καθένας πιστεύει αυτό που πιστεύει. Πολλοί μπορούμε να επιχειρηματολογήσουμε τα πιστεύω μας σε άλλους κάνουν και σε άλλους όχι...





Όχι, δεν επιχειρηματολογώ τα πιστεύω μου, επιχειρηματολογώ με βάση την λογική και την επιστήμη. Στην πίστη πεθαίνει η επιχειρηματολογία. Αφού μιλάμε απλά "για πίστη". Δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχουν βάσιμα στοιχεία για το ότι περιμένουν 80 παρθένες τον ταλιμπάν που θα θυσιαστεί. Αυτό είναι "πίστη". Το κάρμα είναι πίστη. Η ψυχολογία είναι επιστήμη. Δεν είναι πίστη. Η φιλοσοφία, η νευροεπιστήμη, η εξέλιξη,η ανθρωπολογία, η θρηκειολογία, η αρχαιολογία είναι επιστήμες. Όταν όλα αυτά παρουσιάζουν στοιχεία δεν τίθεται θέμα "πίστης". Καμία σχέση. Αλλιώς ο καθένας θα έλεγε ότι ήθελε και θα βρισκόμασταν ακόμα σε σκοταδισμούς και σε κάθε είδους προκατάληψη, ενργειολογία και δαιμονολογία. Επίσης δεν θα καθόμασταν μπροστά σε ένα υπολογιστή. Η θα πιστεύαμε ότι ο υπολογιστής έχει κάποιου είδους δαίμονα μέσα του και ανάβει τα φωτάκια και υπακούει εντολές.

----------


## Christina82

Μην μπερδεύεσαι! Ο όρος επιστήμη σημάίνει γνώση και τοποθετούμε σε αυτον το όρο πράγματα που μπορουν να αποδειχτούν στην κάθε εποχή...Ο κόσμος και η επιστήμη είναι λογικό να προοδευει και να εξελίσσεται οπότε ο υπολογιστης στην εποχή μας δεν μας παραξενεύει αλλά αν έδινες εναν υπολογιστή στον μεσαίωνα θα το έβγαζαν δαιμονικό. Τα πάντα πάνε με τις εποχές. Εσύ πιστεύεις αυτό που έχει αποδειχτεί αυτό 'ομως δεν σημαίνει οτί για πράγματα που ακόμα δεν τα έχει δεχτεί η επιστήμη οτι ακυρώνονται. Για ΄παράδειγμα κάποτε θεωρούσαν κάποιον που ήταν καθυστερημένος οτί είναι δαιμονισμένος γτ ακόμα η επιστήμη δεν είχε προχωρήσει τόσο πολύ για να αποδείξει οτι δεν τίθεται θέμα δαιμονισμου...άραγε αν ζούσες σε εκείνη την εποχή το ίδιο δεν θα πίστευες και εσύ? Εγώ βλέπω οτί δέχεσαι οτιδήποτε έχει αποδειχτεί...τα άλλα τα ακυρώνεις. Αν αυριο-μεθαύριο αποδειχτεί κάτι με την ψυχή μας με κάποιον τρόπο τότε θα το δεχτείς είμαι σίγουρη..

----------


## Lou!

μπα, εγω δε νομιζω οτι θα αποδειχτει κατι με την ψυχη ποτε των ποτων με τις επιστημονικες μεθοδους. νομιζω οτι ειναι αλλο θεμα κ θελει αλλο δρομο για να προσεγγιστει, οχι τον επιστημονικο, αλλα αλλο δρομο.
ειναι θεμα προσεγγισης. κ δεν ειναι τυφλη πιστη, απο οτι λενε αυτοι που ειναι πιο μπασμενοι στα πραγματα. δεν ξερω περισσοτερα. κ εγω δε νομιζω να τον βρω ποτε το Θεο. αλλα ισως καποιοι να τον εχουν βρει.
το οτι δεν βρισκουμε κατι, δε σημαινει κ οτι δεν υπαρχει. σημαινει ή οτι δεν υπαρχει, ή οτι δεν μπορουμε για καποιον λογο να το βρουμε.
απλα, οπως για την ψυχολογια θα εμπιστευομουν κ θα ηθελα να πιασω κουβεντα με 10 καθηγητες επιστημονες απο το stanford κ τα τοπ πανεπιστημια της αμερικης για να με διαφωτισουν,
ετσι κ για το Θεο θα ηθελα να παω να ρωτησω οχι επιστημονες, αλλα τιποτα γεροντακια που να εχουν κανει πολλη προσευχη κλπ να δω τι εχουν να μου πουν.
κατι σαν να λεμε, εκαστος στο ειδος του κ ο λουμιδης στους καφεδες.

οτι υπαρχει ανοιχτο θεμα με τον εγκεφαλο κ την ψυχη κ το διαχωρισμο σωματος/ψυχης, για μενα υπαρχει κ με τη λογικη σκανδαλιζομαι κ εγω να μην πιστευω. αλλα δεν ειμαι κ σιγουρη οτι η μεθοδος μου ειναι η σωστη.

----------


## PETRAN

> Μην μπερδεύεσαι! Ο όρος επιστήμη σημάίνει γνώση και τοποθετούμε σε αυτον το όρο πράγματα που μπορουν να αποδειχτούν στην κάθε εποχή...Ο κόσμος και η επιστήμη είναι λογικό να προοδευει και να εξελίσσεται οπότε ο υπολογιστης στην εποχή μας δεν μας παραξενεύει αλλά αν έδινες εναν υπολογιστή στον μεσαίωνα θα το έβγαζαν δαιμονικό. Τα πάντα πάνε με τις εποχές. Εσύ πιστεύεις αυτό που έχει αποδειχτεί αυτό 'ομως δεν σημαίνει οτί για πράγματα που ακόμα δεν τα έχει δεχτεί η επιστήμη οτι ακυρώνονται. Για ΄παράδειγμα κάποτε θεωρούσαν κάποιον που ήταν καθυστερημένος οτί είναι δαιμονισμένος γτ ακόμα η επιστήμη δεν είχε προχωρήσει τόσο πολύ για να αποδείξει οτι δεν τίθεται θέμα δαιμονισμου...άραγε αν ζούσες σε εκείνη την εποχή το ίδιο δεν θα πίστευες και εσύ? Εγώ βλέπω οτί δέχεσαι οτιδήποτε έχει αποδειχτεί...τα άλλα τα ακυρώνεις. Αν αυριο-μεθαύριο αποδειχτεί κάτι με την ψυχή μας με κάποιον τρόπο τότε θα το δεχτείς είμαι σίγουρη..




Γνώση και επιστήμη απευθύνονται σε κάτι που ισχύει. Που είναι αλήθεια. Ακριβώς, στον μεσαίωνα θα νόμιζε κάποιος ο υπολογιστής έχει δαίμονα. Αλλά αυτό ΔΕΝ είναι η αλήθεια. Ξέρουμε ότι ο υπολογιστής είναι μικροτσίπ, 1-0 και ρεύμα. Αυτό είναι η αλήθεια. Δεν ισχύουν και τα δύο ανάλογα με την εποχή. Κάποιος που έχει νοητική στέρηση είναι γνωστό ότι πρόκειται για νευροαναπτυξιακό πρόβλημα. Αυτό είναι η αλήθεια. Φυσικά και δέχομαι οτιδήποτε έχει αποδειχτεί και σκέφτομαι σε λογικά πλαίσια. Αν αποδειχτεί ότι η ψυχή είναι ενέργεια "the force-jedi" αύριο-μεθαύριο θα το αποδεχτώ εννοείται. Έλα που όμως αυτό πίστευαν για δεκαετίες (εσύ το λες "ενέργεια" τον 18ο αιώνα τον λέγανε "αιθέρα" η οτιδήπτε) δεν έχει καμία βάση. Γιατί έχουν κάνει άπειρες έρευνες και δεν έχει βρεθεί στοιχείο για κάτι τέτοιο. Και όταν έχεις πολλές διαφορετικές επιστήμες να δίνουν στοιχεία ότι δεν ισχύει, τότε το πιο πιθανό είναι να μην ισχύει. Αυτό είναι η επιστήμη. Δεν πρόκειται για πιστεύω, πρόκειται για το τι ισχύει. Αν είναι να αρχίσουμε να καίμε μάγισσες πάλι και να πετάμε τα παιδιά με αυτισμό και επιληψία στον καιάδα επειδή όλοι αυτοί έχουν μέσα τους τον δαίμονα. Thank god for science and philosophy (thank god ειρωνία lol). Ευχαριστώ αλλά το τελευταίο που χρειαζόμαστε τώρα είναι οι χαρτορίχτρες, τα ταρό, τα μέντιουμ και οι ενεργειακοί θεραπευτές -τσινγ-τσονγκ-βριλ-γαβριήλ.

----------


## PETRAN

> μπα, εγω δε νομιζω οτι θα αποδειχτει κατι με την ψυχη ποτε των ποτων με τις επιστημονικες μεθοδους. νομιζω οτι ειναι αλλο θεμα κ θελει αλλο δρομο για να προσεγγιστει, οχι τον επιστημονικο, αλλα αλλο δρομο.
> ειναι θεμα προσεγγισης. κ δεν ειναι τυφλη πιστη, απο οτι λενε αυτοι που ειναι πιο μπασμενοι στα πραγματα. δεν ξερω περισσοτερα. κ εγω δε νομιζω να τον βρω ποτε το Θεο. αλλα ισως καποιοι να τον εχουν βρει.
> το οτι δεν βρισκουμε κατι, δε σημαινει κ οτι δεν υπαρχει. σημαινει ή οτι δεν υπαρχει, ή οτι δεν μπορουμε για καποιον λογο να το βρουμε.
> απλα, οπως για την ψυχολογια θα εμπιστευομουν κ θα ηθελα να πιασω κουβεντα με 10 καθηγητες επιστημονες απο το stanford κ τα τοπ πανεπιστημια της αμερικης για να με διαφωτισουν,
> ετσι κ για το Θεο θα ηθελα να παω να ρωτησω οχι επιστημονες, αλλα τιποτα γεροντακια που να εχουν κανει πολλη προσευχη κλπ να δω τι εχουν να μου πουν.
> κατι σαν να λεμε, εκαστος στο ειδος του κ ο λουμιδης στους καφεδες.
> 
> οτι υπαρχει ανοιχτο θεμα με τον εγκεφαλο κ την ψυχη κ το διαχωρισμο σωματος/ψυχης, για μενα υπαρχει κ με τη λογικη σκανδαλιζομαι κ εγω να μην πιστευω. αλλα δεν ειμαι κ σιγουρη οτι η μεθοδος μου ειναι η σωστη.





E, νόμιζε και ο άλλος νομίζει ότι αν εκραγεί θα πάει να βρει τις παρθένες...  :Stick Out Tongue: 


Το να πλησιάσεις ένα γεροντάκι του θεού για να σου πει για το αν υπάρχει θεός, είναι σαν να να διαβάζεις την βίβλο για το αν υπάρχει αμαρτία. Doh.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lou!

οχι βρε, γιατι το γεροντακι εχει βιωματικη σχεση με το Θεο, ενω το βιβλιο ειναι βιβλιο. αλλο το βιωμα, αλλο η εγκυκοπαιδια.

αλλο να εχω καταθλιψη κ αλλο να διαβαζω σε ενα βιβλιο πώς ειναι η καταθλιψη! εχει διαφορα!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

αλλο να βιωνεις εναν οργασμο, κ αλλο να διαβαζεις ενα βιβλιο για το σεξ κ να διαβαζεις περι οργασμου! οπως κ να το κανουμε, μια διαφορα την εχει!  :Big Grin: 

αλλο να προσεγγιζεις βιωματικα, υπαρξιακα, καρδιακα κ αλλο να προσεγγιζεις με το μυαλο/διανοια.

----------


## PETRAN

> οχι βρε, γιατι το γεροντακι εχει βιωματικη σχεση με το Θεο, ενω το βιβλιο ειναι βιβλιο. αλλο το βιωμα, αλλο η εγκυκοπαιδια.
> 
> αλλο να εχω καταθλιψη κ αλλο να διαβαζω σε ενα βιβλιο πώς ειναι η καταθλιψη! εχει διαφορα! 
> 
> αλλο να βιωνεις εναν οργασμο, κ αλλο να διαβαζεις ενα βιβλιο για το σεξ κ να διαβαζεις περι οργασμου! οπως κ να το κανουμε, μια διαφορα την εχει! 
> 
> αλλο να προσεγγιζεις βιωματικα, υπαρξιακα, καρδιακα κ αλλο να προσεγγιζεις με το μυαλο/διανοια.




E ναι αλλά το να βιώνεις τον οργασμό δεν λέει κάτι για το σεξ. Αν ήταν έτσι οι γιατροί και οι ψυχολόγοι που ήταν ειδικοί σεξ θα έπρεπε να είναι μόνο αυτοί που έχουν κάνει τα πιο πολλά όργια λολ  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


Και αυτός που πάει ζωσμένος πραγματικά βιώνει τον παράδεισο με τις παρθένες να του ρχεται...δεν πάει να πει ότι ισχύει...σαν βίωμα είμαι απολύτος σίγουρος ότι ο ήλιος γυρνάει γύρω από την γη. Ποιος ξέρει την αλήθεια, εγώ που βιώνω το ότι ο ήλιος γυρνάει γύρω από την γη, η ένας εξωγήινος που παρακολουθεί το ηλιακό σύστημα από έτη φωτός μακριά και βλέπει την γη μας να περιστρέφεται γύρω από τον ήλιο?

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

> γιώργο, όταν πεθάνω λίγο με νοιάζει τί θα συμβεί.
> 
> αυτό που θα ήθελα μόνο είναι να μν με θάψουν, αλλά να με κάψουν.
> ( ελπίζω να μν είναι πιο ακριβά απο μια ταφή...)
> 
> όσο για το αν υπάρχει διαφορά στην αυτοκτονία σε σχέση με το φυσκό θάνατο, την ίδια απάντηση θα δώσω.
> πέθανα κ δν θα ασχοληθώ με το τί θα γίνει μετά.
> διαφορά καμία.


δυστυχως θα στην χαλασω αλλα εμεις δεν κανουμε αποτεφρωσεις!πρεπει να παμε στην γειτωνικη Βουλγαρια γι'αυτο!
οσο για το κοστος πριν 3 χρονια που πηγαμε τον κουμπαρο μου ηταν 3.000 ευρο!

----------


## Lou!

> E ναι αλλά το να βιώνεις τον οργασμό δεν λέει κάτι για το σεξ. Αν ήταν έτσι οι γιατροί και οι ψυχολόγοι που ήταν ειδικοί σεξ θα έπρεπε να είναι μόνο αυτοί που έχουν κάνει τα πιο πολλά όργια λολ 
> 
> συμφωνουμε δηλ! κ εγω αυτο λεω! οτι το να βιωνεις οργασμο λεει κ παραλεει για το σεξ, κ γι αυτο μια ερωτιαρα ***** παντελως αδιαβαστη απο ακαδημαικα paper σεξολογιας μπορει να ξερει πολυ καλυτερα τα μυστικα του σεξ απο εναν φυτουκλα γιατρο σεξολογο που μπορει να ξερει μονο απο τα βιβλια κ να μην εχει σταυρωσει γκομενα ουτε στο ονειρο του! (αν ξαναδιαβασεις πιο προσεκτικα τι εγραψες, θα δεις οτι πεφτεις σε αντιφαση)
> 
> Και αυτός που πάει ζωσμένος πραγματικά βιώνει τον παράδεισο με τις παρθένες να του ρχεται...δεν πάει να πει ότι ισχύει...σαν βίωμα είμαι απολύτος σίγουρος ότι ο ήλιος γυρνάει γύρω από την γη. Ποιος ξέρει την αλήθεια, εγώ που βιώνω το ότι ο ήλιος γυρνάει γύρω από την γη, η ένας εξωγήινος που παρακολουθεί το ηλιακό σύστημα από έτη φωτός μακριά και βλέπει την γη μας να περιστρέφεται γύρω από τον ήλιο?


σ αυτο εχεις δικιο. μπορει πραγματι να βιωνω μια εμπειρια που να νομιζω οτι ειναι ο Θεος, κ να μην ειναι ο Θεος, να ειναι κατι αλλο. αυθυποβολη, ή καποια αλλη αιτια που το προκαλει.

ομως σκεψου το επομενο: εστω οτι εγω αυτοκτονω για να γλυτωσω απο τις οδυνες αυτης της ζωης κ να επιστρεψω στην ανυπαρξια.

κ τελικα μεταβαινω σε μια κατασταση οπου βιωματικα εχω μια εμπειρια οπου νιωθω οτι υπαρχω κ οτι βασανιζομαι με καποιον χ τροπο. εστω οτι αυτο το βιωμα δεν υπαρχει κ ειναι ψευτικο. εστω οτι δεν υπαρχει στ αληθεια. δεν το παρατηρει κανεις αλλος, δεν υπαρχει καμια επιστημονικη μεθοδος να το επαληθευσουμε η αποδειξουμε, κ κανενα οργανο μετρησης να το ανιχνευσει.

εγω ομως αυτο το βιωμα το βιωνω. τελικα* για μενα*, τι μετραει? οτι το βιωνω? η οτι δεν υπαρχει?

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

> απλα ρωτω ,μπορει καποιος σας να γνωριζει κατι αλλο, το θεμα ειναι οτι μακαρι να μην υπαρχει τιποτα μετα γιατι αλλιως την εβαψε οποιος το κανει, -δεν το λεω για εμενα παντως ! μν μου στηλουν καμια αστυνομια - απλη απορια ειναι , οσο για τους τροπους εχω ακουσει οτι υπαρχει ενα βιβλιο αλλα ντρεπομαι να παω σε βιβλιοπωλιο και να ρωτω τετοια πραματα! 
> αρα αμα δεν υπαρχει θεος ολα τελειωνουν με την τελειταια ανασα ετσι? μακαρι να ειναι ετσι δλδη!


δηλαδη αμα σου πουμε εμεις οκ!θα ησυχασεις!
η θρησκια μας αυτο το θεωρει μεγαλη αμαρτια,γι'αυτο δεν ψελνουν και την νεκρωσημη ακολουθιαα στους αυτοχειρες.
επειδη ο θεος ντε και καλα μας εχει κανει ενα τοσο μεγαλο δωρο τη ζωη και εμεις του το πεταμε στα μουτρα!
αλλα στο χριστιανισμο ολα αμαρτιες ειναι,υπαρχει κατι που δεν ειναι αμαρτια!
αλλες θρησκιες λενε οτι εδω ερχομαστε για να εκπηροσουμε καποιο σκοπο,να φτασουμε στο θειο στον ανωτερο εαυτο μας!
αυτο βεβαια χρειαζεται παρα μα παρα πολυ δουλεια!
αν αυτο δεν το καταφερουμε ξαναερχομαστε και ξαναερχομαστε και ξανα και ξανα μεχρι να το καταφερουμε!

----------


## Christina82

ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α συμφωνώ..PETRAN άρα πιστεύεις οτί ζείς τώρα και ποτέ ξανα!

----------


## Lou!

για τη μετενσαρκωση κ τη μετεμψυχωση η γνωμη μου ειναι: ακομα κ να υπαρχουν σαν διαδικασιες, τι σημασια εχει για εμας αφου δεν υπαρχει μνημη μεταξυ των ζωων? αυτο που με ενωνει με τον παρελθοντικο εαυτο μου, ειναι η μνημη. υπαρχω τωρα. ενωνομαι με το γεγονος οτι υπηρχα κ χθες επειδη θυμαμαι. υπηρχα φυσικα κ τη στιγμη που γεννηθηκα, αφου το πιστοποιει η μανα μου, αλλα εγω δεν το θυμαμαι, οποτε τι σημασια εχει για μενα? ακομα κ αν εχω ζησει 200 προηγουμενες ζωες κ ειναι να ζησω 200 επομενες, τι σημασια εχει απο τη στιγμη που δεν θα εχω αυτοσυνειδησια που να ενωνει αυτες τις ζωες μεταξυ τους?

----------


## Lou!

> γιώργο, όταν πεθάνω λίγο με νοιάζει τί θα συμβεί.
> 
> αυτό που θα ήθελα μόνο είναι να μν με θάψουν, αλλά να με κάψουν.
> ( ελπίζω να μν είναι πιο ακριβά απο μια ταφή...)
> 
> όσο για το αν υπάρχει διαφορά στην αυτοκτονία σε σχέση με το φυσκό θάνατο, την ίδια απάντηση θα δώσω.
> πέθανα κ δν θα ασχοληθώ με το τί θα γίνει μετά.
> διαφορά καμία.


αν επιτρεπεται γιατι αυτοκτονεις τοτε? αν δε σε νοιαζει το μετα κ πας καπου χειροτερα απο το πριν, αυτο δε σε απασχολει? (η μεινεις στα ιδια, οπως ησουν)

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

> για τη μετενσαρκωση κ τη μετεμψυχωση η γνωμη μου ειναι: ακομα κ να υπαρχουν σαν διαδικασιες, τι σημασια εχει για εμας αφου δεν υπαρχει μνημη μεταξυ των ζωων? αυτο που με ενωνει με τον παρελθοντικο εαυτο μου, ειναι η μνημη. υπαρχω τωρα. ενωνομαι με το γεγονος οτι υπηρχα κ χθες επειδη θυμαμαι. υπηρχα φυσικα κ τη στιγμη που γεννηθηκα, αφου το πιστοποιει η μανα μου, αλλα εγω δεν το θυμαμαι, οποτε τι σημασια εχει για μενα? ακομα κ αν εχω ζησει 200 προηγουμενες ζωες κ ειναι να ζησω 200 επομενες, τι σημασια εχει απο τη στιγμη που δεν θα εχω αυτοσυνειδησια που να ενωνει αυτες τις ζωες μεταξυ τους?


μιλαμε για μετεμψυχωση θα ερθουμε πισω παλι σε ανθρωπο οχι σε ζωο!
εχει σημασια γιατι φερνουμε υποσυνηδυτα καποια πραγματα απο προιγουμενες ενσαρκωσεις!
και εγω προσωπικα δεν θα ηθελα να ξαναερθω στην γη!θα ηθελα να ειναι η τελευταια μου φορα!
αυτο βεβαια θελει παρα πολυ δουλεια απο μερους μου και δεν ξερω αν τα χρονια απο δω και περα φτανουν για να καταφερω να γνωρισω τον εαυτο μου να τον αγαπησω να φτασω κοντα στο φως και να γνωρισω τον ανωτερο μου εαυτο!
δεν νομιζω να τα καταφερω,ειναι πολυ δισκολο!
εχω μυηθει στο ρεικι,ειναι ενα μικρο πρωτο βημα προς ολο αυτο!
αλλα δυστυχως ειμαι ενα ατομο ακαλιεργητο,ποτε δεν γουσταρα το διαβασμα,το θεωρουσα περιτο!
εβγαλα το λυκειο και τελος!
τωρα στα 43 μου ειναι καπως δισκολο να μαθω να φιλισοφω,να διαλογιζομαι,να διαβαζω!

----------


## arktos

> δυστυχως θα στην χαλασω αλλα εμεις δεν κανουμε αποτεφρωσεις!πρεπει να παμε στην γειτωνικη Βουλγαρια γι'αυτο!
> οσο για το κοστος πριν 3 χρονια που πηγαμε τον κουμπαρο μου ηταν 3.000 ευρο!


δν μου τη χαλάς καθολου!

μια κηδεία στοιχίζει πολλά ευρω παραπάνω!

----------


## arktos

> αν επιτρεπεται γιατι αυτοκτονεις τοτε? αν δε σε νοιαζει το μετα κ πας καπου χειροτερα απο το πριν, αυτο δε σε απασχολει? (η μεινεις στα ιδια, οπως ησουν)


απλό....δν πιστευω στη μεταθανάτια ζωή.

κ τη στιγμή που το επιχειρώ δν υπάρχει λογος υπαρξης.

----------


## Lou!

ναι, οκ. το δεν υπαρχει λογος υπαρξης το καταλαβαινω απολυτα, γιατι το εχω βιωσει πολλες φορες.

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

> δν μου τη χαλάς καθολου!
> 
> μια κηδεία στοιχίζει πολλά ευρω παραπάνω!


δεν καταλαβες!η διαδικασια ολη γινετε,δεν αποφευγεις κατι,μονο αντι να πας για ταφη μετα την λειτουργια,πας για αποτεφρωση!
η ταφη σαν ταφη ειναι δωρεαν,η αποτεφρωση εχει 3000 ευρω!
τι μακαβρια συζητηση πιασαμε!

----------


## arktos

> δεν καταλαβες!η διαδικασια ολη γινετε,δεν αποφευγεις κατι,μονο αντι να πας για ταφη μετα την λειτουργια,πας για αποτεφρωση!
> η ταφη σαν ταφη ειναι δωρεαν,η αποτεφρωση εχει 3000 ευρω!
> τι μακαβρια συζητηση πιασαμε!



δν θελω φέρετρο απο καρυδια.
δν θελω στολισμους.
δν θέλω λειτουργιες.

θέλω μόνο την καύση.

ε τελευταία επιθυμία θα ειναι, ελπίζω να το κάνουν.

----------


## soft

> δεν καταλαβες!η διαδικασια ολη γινετε,δεν αποφευγεις κατι,μονο αντι να πας για ταφη μετα την λειτουργια,πας για αποτεφρωση!
> η ταφη σαν ταφη ειναι δωρεαν,η αποτεφρωση εχει 3000 ευρω


Οποτε και στη χαβαι να πας παλι τα σκας !!

----------


## Θεοφανία

..παιδιά να 'στε καλά, μου φτιάξατε τη μέρα σήμερα...:ρ

----------


## soft

> ..παιδιά να 'στε καλά, μου φτιάξατε τη μέρα σήμερα...:ρ


Μια ειδικοτητα σ αυτο τον τομεα τον εχουμε δεν μπορεις να πεις . ! :P

----------


## soft

> δν θελω φέρετρο απο καρυδια.
> δν θελω στολισμους.
> δν θέλω λειτουργιες.
> 
> θέλω μόνο την καύση.
> 
> ε τελευταία επιθυμία θα ειναι, ελπίζω να το κάνουν.


Δεν γινονται αυτα βρε αρκτος ! ζητας πολλα ,κοψε κατι καλε 
καμια εκπτωση .. ??

----------


## RainAndWind

Τιιιι? Δε θα γίνει τελικά η δευτέρα παρουσία? Τσάμπα βάφτηκα και φόρεσα το λαμέ?
Όλ' αυτά για υποκειμενικές εσωτερικότητες, νεοφιλοσοφικές ερμηνεύσεις- σταδιακές αποσύρσεις βασικά του κόνσεπτ θεός, είναι new age bullshit, αναγκαίες όμως προς το παρόν, καθώς η σιγουριά 
σε θεμελιώδεις ως τώρα αρχές της θρησκείας, αποσύρονται μία μία. Πνευματικότητα δίχως εξουσία, άρα δίχως προπαγάνδα, δε θα φτουρήσει και πολύ. Πώς να στηριχτεί το 
spaghetti monster άνευ συμβόλων, λιτανειών, σταυροπροσκυνημάτων, ταμάτων, ναών, χειροφιλήματος, άνευ διασυνδέσεων με άλλες εξουσίες, ποιος χέστηκε δηλαδή για την ερμηνεία του καθενός στο τι είναι θεός και ψυχή? Δε στηρίζονται τέτοια τέρατα με υποκειμενικότητες μορφής πίσφουλ νέιτσουρ κόσμικ ένερτζι & τρανσέντεντ κάτι πνευματικότητες.
ΖΗΤΩ, ΠΕΘΑΙΝΕΙ Ο ΛΕΥΚΟΣ ΑΝΑΜΑΡΤΗΤΟΣ ΑΝΤΡΑΣ!
Γιατί χιλιετίες τώρα στήριξε και την πατριαρχία, γιατί χιλιετίες τώρα πήδηξε γυναίκες και βοήθησε να διατηρηθεί η ανισότιμη μοιρασιά των δικαιωμάτων των φύλων, και ομάδων μειονοτήτων, με το πρόσχημα της τάξης και της φιλησυχίας. Σαν χούντα αλλά με ράσο. Και τα έχουμε δει εξάλλου. Μαζί γλεντάγαν πάντοτε. Δεν είναι καθόλου αθώα τα κίνητρα, ούτε έχουν σχέση με το καλό της ανθρωπότητας. Καλύτερη θα είναι η ανθρωπότητα by far.

Όσο για μετά το θάνατο, όταν ψοφήσω χέστε με, τα κόλλυβά μου φάτε, και πάλι ξαναχέστε με και πάλι ξαναφάτε.
Επίσης ολοένα και αυξάνονται όσες όταν πάνε σε δικαστήριο, σχολείο,νοσοκομείο κτλ ζητάνε να κατεβούν τα θρησκευτικά σύμβολα. Δεν κατεβαίνουν (εννοείται) αλλά και μόνο ότι ζητιέται, είναι νίκη κατά κράτος. Όχι κατά κράτος, κατά ναό!!! Που να πάνε και τα δύο στον αγύριστο.

----------


## PETRAN

> ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α συμφωνώ..PETRAN άρα πιστεύεις οτί ζείς τώρα και ποτέ ξανα!




Γιατί σύμφωνα με τον ινδουισμό νομίζεις ότι θα ζήσεις εσύ ξανά? Το να ξαναγεννηθείς με διαφορετικά γονίδια σε ένα εντελώς άλλο χωροχρόνο με εντελώς άλλες εμπειρίες μνήμες...σορρυ αλλά δεν θα είσαι πλέον η Christina82. Θα είσαι κάποιος άλλος/άλλη. Δηλαδή δεν θα είσαι εσύ. Είναι άτοπο να σκέφτεσαι ένα ξεχωριστό "εγώ" από τα βιώματα και τις μνήμες που το απαρτίζουν. Αυτό το είχαν καταλάβει και μεταγενέστεροι βουδιστές και σταμάτησαν να μιλάν για "μετεμψύχωση" με την παραδοσιακή ινδουιστική έννοια, αλλά για "αναγέννηση", το άτομο ξαναγεννιέται αλλά σαν κάποιο άλλο χωρίς να είναι το ίδιο (αν βγάζει νόημα αυτό, βέβαια με αυτά που καπνίζουν και διαλογίζονται εκεί πέρα τους δικαιολογώ...λολ). Αλλά φαντάζομαι ότι δεν θα θες να ξαναζήσεις αφού σκοπός σου θα είναι να φύγεις από τον κύκλο της shamsara και να φτάσεις στην "θάλασσα του τίποτα", την νιρβάνα. Για μένα η νιρβάνα, "το τίποτα", έρχεται έτσι και αλλιώς μετά τον θάνατο και χωρίς διαλογισμό  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## PETRAN

> για τη μετενσαρκωση κ τη μετεμψυχωση η γνωμη μου ειναι: ακομα κ να υπαρχουν σαν διαδικασιες, τι σημασια εχει για εμας αφου δεν υπαρχει μνημη μεταξυ των ζωων? αυτο που με ενωνει με τον παρελθοντικο εαυτο μου, ειναι η μνημη. υπαρχω τωρα. ενωνομαι με το γεγονος οτι υπηρχα κ χθες επειδη θυμαμαι. υπηρχα φυσικα κ τη στιγμη που γεννηθηκα, αφου το πιστοποιει η μανα μου, αλλα εγω δεν το θυμαμαι, οποτε τι σημασια εχει για μενα? ακομα κ αν εχω ζησει 200 προηγουμενες ζωες κ ειναι να ζησω 200 επομενες, τι σημασια εχει απο τη στιγμη που δεν θα εχω αυτοσυνειδησια που να ενωνει αυτες τις ζωες μεταξυ τους?




+1 ακριβώς σε αυτό συμφωνώ απόλυτα lou χαχα  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## PETRAN

> σ αυτο εχεις δικιο. μπορει πραγματι να βιωνω μια εμπειρια που να νομιζω οτι ειναι ο Θεος, κ να μην ειναι ο Θεος, να ειναι κατι αλλο. αυθυποβολη, ή καποια αλλη αιτια που το προκαλει.
> 
> ομως σκεψου το επομενο: εστω οτι εγω αυτοκτονω για να γλυτωσω απο τις οδυνες αυτης της ζωης κ να επιστρεψω στην ανυπαρξια.
> 
> κ τελικα μεταβαινω σε μια κατασταση οπου βιωματικα εχω μια εμπειρια οπου νιωθω οτι υπαρχω κ οτι βασανιζομαι με καποιον χ τροπο. εστω οτι αυτο το βιωμα δεν υπαρχει κ ειναι ψευτικο. εστω οτι δεν υπαρχει στ αληθεια. δεν το παρατηρει κανεις αλλος, δεν υπαρχει καμια επιστημονικη μεθοδος να το επαληθευσουμε η αποδειξουμε, κ κανενα οργανο μετρησης να το ανιχνευσει.
> 
> εγω ομως αυτο το βιωμα το βιωνω. τελικα* για μενα*, τι μετραει? οτι το βιωνω? η οτι δεν υπαρχει?




Για το πρώτο που λες ότι αυτοακυρώθηκα, δεν το νομίζω (τουλάχιστον όχι από όσο είδα). Γιατί ο nerdy γιατρός-σεξολόγος ξέρει για το σεξ. Ξέρει ρε παιδί μου ότι για να πάει το πέος σε στύση πάει αίμα στον σπογγώδη ιστό και ότι συνταγογραφώντας viagra μπορεί να βοηθήσει τον στρος σκαν, τον μπερλουσκόνι και πολλούς άλλους "ώριμους" πολιτικούς να ανακτήσουν την χαμένη τους σεξουαλική ζωή! Ο σεξολόγος ξέρει ότι ο οργασμός προκαλείται από υπερδιέγερση του ντοπαμινεργικού στον εγκέφαλο και ότι συνταγογραφόντας SSRI στον "ενθουσιώδη πιτσιρικά", θα μειώσει την ντοπαμίνη, οπότε και θα επιβραδύνει τον "οργασμό". Αντιθέτως, ένας πορνο-στάρ μπορεί να έχει κάνει τα άπειρα όργια αλλά να μην έχει ιδέα για το "πως το κάνει όλο αυτό" (οπότε να και να μην έχει ιδέα πως να βελτιώσει την σεξουαλική ζωή ενός παππούλη πολιτικού! :P). Μπορεί μάλιστα να αρχίσει να δημιουγεί δικές του "λαικές εξηγήσεις", όπως ότι η ευχαρίστηση στο σεξ έρχεται από την άνοδο της θερμοκρασίας στο σώμα και ότι αισθάνεται ωραία επειδή το σπέρμα του γαργαλάει τα balls or something lol (συγχωρέστε με για το παραδειγμα συμφορουμίτες!). Ο nerd γιατρός μπορεί να είναι παρθένος, αλλά γνωρίζοντας τα πάντα για το σεξ να βοηθάει τον άπειρο κόσμο. Κάτι που δεν θα μπορούσε να κάνει ο porn-star. Αν ήταν έτσι τότε όλοι οι νευροχειρουργοί θα έπρεπε να έχουν περάσει από νευρο-χειρουργίο και οι γυναικολόγοι από γέννα (!)


Κοινώς τα first-person data αν και ωραία να τα έχεις, δεν σου λένε κάτι αντικειμενικό για την φύση. Δεν προσφέρουν εξηγήσεις. Απλά.


Τώρα αυτό που περιγράφεις δεν γίνεται για μένα. Η ψυχή είναι σύνολο πληροφοριών (όπως τα πιο πολλά από ότι φαίνεται σε αυτό τον κόσμο...) και αναδύεται από κάτι που επεξεργάζεται πληροφορίες (όπως ο εγκέφαλος) τέλος. Για να το ζεις αυτό που λες, πρέπει κάπου να "αναδύεσαι" από κάτι που επεξεργάζεται πληροφορίες. Μιλάμε δηλαδή για "matrix"- γνωστό και ως "brain-in-a-vat" thought experiment στην φιλοσοφία της νόησης. Μπορεί ο θεός να είναι τόσο σαδιστής που να προσομοιώσει όλους τους υπολογισμούς που έκανε ο εγκέφαλος σου σε ένα είδος κομπιούτερ (ώστε να ξανα-"υπάρξεις") και να βομβαρδίζει αυτή την προσομοίωση με bugs και ιούς-δαίμονες στο σατανικό πρόγραμμα "Hell beta edition". Αλλά αυτός πραγματικά είναι ένας πολύ κακός-σαδιστής φούστης θεός. Αν ένας τόσο μεγάλος προγραμματιστής σαν και αυτόν σου έκανε τέτοιο πράγμα τότε μπορείς άνετα να τον βρίζεις μέσα από την αιώνια e-κόλαση. Τουλάχιστον θα έχεις μεγάλη παρέα στο e-καζάνι.

----------


## Karol

Αααχχχ παιδια μην μιλατε για θανατους, ειναι ο μεγαλυτερος μου φοβος...Δεν μπορω ουτε καν να διανοηθω οτι καποια μερα δεν θα υπαρχω η οτι δεν θα υπαρχει η μαμα μ η ο μπαμπας μου, εκει με πιανουν ολα τα ψυχολογικα μου! Παντως μιας και το θιξατε το θεμα και λεμε ολοι την γνωμη μας , εγω πιστευω οτι οταν ο ανθρωπος πεθαινει ειναι σαν να κοιμαται, απλα κοιμαται αιωνια...Πιστευω σε κατι ανωτερο, σε καποια δυναμη, επισης πηγαινω και αναβω κερακι στην εκκλησια και προσευχομαι κιολας, ομως στην μεταθανατια ζωη για καποιο λογο δεν μπορω να πιστεψω οσο και αν εχω προσπαθησει...!! Αυτα..

----------


## carrie

Να πω κι εγω την αποψη μου, μετα απο αρκετο διαβασμα σχετικα με διαφορες φιλοσοφιες, ιδεολογιες και θρησκειες, γνωστες και αγνωστες, αρχαιες και πιο προσφατες, δεν πιστευω σε μετενσαρκωσεις μετεμψυχωσεις αναγεννησεις, ειμαι ενθεη ομως. Το σωμα δλδ η υλη μπορει να ανακυκλωθει, η ψυχη μετα δεν πιστευω οτι ουτε σε παραδεισους ουτε σε κολασεις παει, ισως καποιες εξελιγμενες ψυχες να πηγαινουν κοντα στο δημιουργο, γιατι καθως θωρω τη ζωη σα θαυμα, αυτοματα απαιτειται ενας θαυματοποιος.

----------


## arktos

> Δεν γινονται αυτα βρε αρκτος ! ζητας πολλα ,κοψε κατι καλε 
> καμια εκπτωση .. ??



εκπτώσεις κάναμε στη ζωή....
τελευταία επιθυμια ειπαμε....

αν το σεβαστουν ολα γινονται.
δν θέλω να με βάλουν σε εκλλησια ρε παιδί μου.
δν γινεται?

καλα θα ρωτησω ειδικο!

----------


## Lou!

> Για το πρώτο που λες ότι αυτοακυρώθηκα, δεν το νομίζω (τουλάχιστον όχι από όσο είδα). Γιατί ο nerdy γιατρός-σεξολόγος ξέρει για το σεξ. Ξέρει ρε παιδί μου ότι για να πάει το πέος σε στύση πάει αίμα στον σπογγώδη ιστό και ότι συνταγογραφώντας viagra μπορεί να βοηθήσει τον στρος σκαν, τον μπερλουσκόνι και πολλούς άλλους "ώριμους" πολιτικούς να ανακτήσουν την χαμένη τους σεξουαλική ζωή! Ο σεξολόγος ξέρει ότι ο οργασμός προκαλείται από υπερδιέγερση του ντοπαμινεργικού στον εγκέφαλο και ότι συνταγογραφόντας SSRI στον "ενθουσιώδη πιτσιρικά", θα μειώσει την ντοπαμίνη, οπότε και θα επιβραδύνει τον "οργασμό". Αντιθέτως, ένας πορνο-στάρ μπορεί να έχει κάνει τα άπειρα όργια αλλά να μην έχει ιδέα για το "πως το κάνει όλο αυτό" (οπότε να και να μην έχει ιδέα πως να βελτιώσει την σεξουαλική ζωή ενός παππούλη πολιτικού! :P). Μπορεί μάλιστα να αρχίσει να δημιουγεί δικές του "λαικές εξηγήσεις", όπως ότι η ευχαρίστηση στο σεξ έρχεται από την άνοδο της θερμοκρασίας στο σώμα και ότι αισθάνεται ωραία επειδή το σπέρμα του γαργαλάει τα balls or something lol (συγχωρέστε με για το παραδειγμα συμφορουμίτες!). Ο nerd γιατρός μπορεί να είναι παρθένος, αλλά γνωρίζοντας τα πάντα για το σεξ να βοηθάει τον άπειρο κόσμο. Κάτι που δεν θα μπορούσε να κάνει ο porn-star. Αν ήταν έτσι τότε όλοι οι νευροχειρουργοί θα έπρεπε να έχουν περάσει από νευρο-χειρουργίο και οι γυναικολόγοι από γέννα (!)
> 
> ενταξει, αυτο το σημειο το βλεπουμε διαφορετικα. εγω δινω προτεραιοτητα στην αισθηση του βιωματος, εσυ στις τεχνικες λεπτομεριες που μαθαινει καποιος σε ενα βιβλιο. σεβαστο, να διαφωνουμε κ καπου! 
> 
> δε μιλουσα για τις τεχνικες εξηγησεις της ντοπαμινης κατα τη διαρκεια του οργασμου, αλλα οτι η ***** ξερει καλυτερα πως ειναι η αισθηση, το βιωμα ενος οργασμου απο τον αγαμητο σεξολογο.
> 
> νομιζω οτι δε χρειαζεται να εχουν περασει απο νευροχειρουργειο ολοι οι νευροχειρουργοι, αλλωστε εδω μεταθετεις το ρολο του νευροχειρουργου απο χειρουργο σε χειρουργουμενο, ειναι αλλο παραδειγμα. προσωπικα θα προτιμουσα ενα νευροχειρουργο που θα ειχε πιο πολλες βιωματικες εμπειριες νευροχειρουργικης πρακτικης (βιωμα) στην πλατη του, παρα εναν που θα ειχε πολλες ωρες μελετης νευροχειρουργικης απο βιβλια (μαθηση απο βιβλια). προτιμω εναν που μαζευει πειρα απο βιωματα, παρα απο βιβλια. δεν εννοω να εχει χειρουργηθει ο ιδιος, εννοω το πώς μαθαινει να χειρουργει. εστω οτι ειναι δικη μου προσωπικη προτιμηση.
> 
> 
> ...


με τη λογικη μαλλον δε γινεται. ομως τιθεται κ θεμα υπερβασης της λογικης. δεν ειναι δικο μου, ουτε εγω ξερω πώς να υπερβαινω τη λογικη. αλλα δεν ειναι μονο ο Χριστος που εχει υπερβαση της λογικης. κ ο καθαρος βουδισμος (μη διαστρεβλωμενος απο θρησκοληψιες κ πονηρους επιτηδιους θρησκο-ηγετες κλπ κλπ) εχει υπερβαση της λογικης, αν δεν κανω λαθος.

περισσοτερα δεν γνωριζω κ εγω. ειναι ανοιχτα τα ερωτηματα για μενα. οποιος θελει, κ αν θελει, μπορει να ψαξει να βρει ενα καλο πνευματικο κ να λαβει καθοδηγηση για το τι πρεπει να κανει για να ψαξει τα υπερβατικα. εχουν κ αυτα το δικο τους μονοπατι κ εχω την αισθηση οτι ο δρομος της επιστημης ειναι παραπλανητικος. βεβαια μπορει να ειναι κ απλα ψευδαισθησεις των ανθρωπων που βιωνουν κατι τετοιο.

σε καθε περιπτωση εγω αυτο που καταλαβα ειναι οτι αν καποιος δε τα ψαξει κ δεν ασχοληθει δεν χανει κ τπτ. οπου ειναι ειναι. αν ασχοληθει κ πλησιασει το Θεο, θα κερδισει. κατι τετοιο καταλαβα. δεν εχει κανεις να χασει κατι.

οταν πεθανουμε, θα μαθουμε αν μπορουμε να υπαρχουμε χωρις σωμα! σε αυτη την περιπτωση, αν καποιος δεν πιστευε καθολου κ δεν ηθελε το Θεο, θα ειναι μακρια απο το Θεο. ετσι ηθελε, ετσι θα ειναι. αν καποιος ηθελε το Θεο, κ ενωθει με το Θεο, θα ειναι με το Θεο. αυτο ειναι ολο.

παντως ολες οι μαλακιες που συμβαινουν στον κοσμο, προκυπτουν απο τις ανθρωπινες αδυναμιες κ οχι απο το Θεο, αν υπαρχει στο κατω κατω. αν δεν υπαρχει, τοτε προκυπτουν απο τις ανθρωπινες αδυναμιες κ απο τυχαια γεγονοτα. αν υπαρχει, οι ορθοδοξοι λενε οτι ο Θεος δεν τιμωρει (δεν ξερω αν αυτο επαληθευεται) κ προερχονται απο ανθρωπινες αδυναμιες, τυχη κ δεν ξερω τι αλλο.

----------


## PETRAN

> με τη λογικη μαλλον δε γινεται. ομως τιθεται κ θεμα υπερβασης της λογικης. δεν ειναι δικο μου, ουτε εγω ξερω πώς να υπερβαινω τη λογικη. αλλα δεν ειναι μονο ο Χριστος που εχει υπερβαση της λογικης. κ ο καθαρος βουδισμος (μη διαστρεβλωμενος απο θρησκοληψιες κ πονηρους επιτηδιους θρησκο-ηγετες κλπ κλπ) εχει υπερβαση της λογικης, αν δεν κανω λαθος.
> 
> περισσοτερα δεν γνωριζω κ εγω. ειναι ανοιχτα τα ερωτηματα για μενα. οποιος θελει, κ αν θελει, μπορει να ψαξει να βρει ενα καλο πνευματικο κ να λαβει καθοδηγηση για το τι πρεπει να κανει για να ψαξει τα υπερβατικα. εχουν κ αυτα το δικο τους μονοπατι κ εχω την αισθηση οτι ο δρομος της επιστημης ειναι παραπλανητικος. βεβαια μπορει να ειναι κ απλα ψευδαισθησεις των ανθρωπων που βιωνουν κατι τετοιο.
> 
> σε καθε περιπτωση εγω αυτο που καταλαβα ειναι οτι αν καποιος δε τα ψαξει κ δεν ασχοληθει δεν χανει κ τπτ. οπου ειναι ειναι. αν ασχοληθει κ πλησιασει το Θεο, θα κερδισει. κατι τετοιο καταλαβα. δεν εχει κανεις να χασει κατι.
> 
> οταν πεθανουμε, θα μαθουμε αν μπορουμε να υπαρχουμε χωρις σωμα! σε αυτη την περιπτωση, αν καποιος δεν πιστευε καθολου κ δεν ηθελε το Θεο, θα ειναι μακρια απο το Θεο. ετσι ηθελε, ετσι θα ειναι. αν καποιος ηθελε το Θεο, κ ενωθει με το Θεο, θα ειναι με το Θεο. αυτο ειναι ολο.
> 
> παντως ολες οι μαλακιες που συμβαινουν στον κοσμο, προκυπτουν απο τις ανθρωπινες αδυναμιες κ οχι απο το Θεο, αν υπαρχει στο κατω κατω. αν δεν υπαρχει, τοτε προκυπτουν απο τις ανθρωπινες αδυναμιες κ απο τυχαια γεγονοτα. αν υπαρχει, οι ορθοδοξοι λενε οτι ο Θεος δεν τιμωρει (δεν ξερω αν αυτο επαληθευεται) κ προερχονται απο ανθρωπινες αδυναμιες, τυχη κ δεν ξερω τι αλλο.





Σοφία. Έχεις μπλέξει το μυαλό σου άσχημα με αυτές τις βλακείες σορρυ κιόλλας. "Ο δρόμος της επιστήμης είναι παραπλανητικός". Αντί να χρησιμοποιούμε τις γνώσεις μας και τα μυαλά μας να προσπαθήσουμε να χτίσουμε λίγο την Ελλάδα, μια χώρα που μια ζωή μαστίζεται από τον σκοταδισμό (τι ειρωνία, από την χώρα που προήρθε το φως...) τους παπάδες, την αμορφωσιά και τον λαικισμό, γυρνάμε πίσω στον μεσαίωνα και το βυζάντιο με θεούς, διαβόλια, τριβόλια, παραδείσους και κολάσεις. Συγνώμη που στο πάω προσωπικά, αλλά σε θυμάμαι σαν από τα πιο βαθυστόχαστα και κοφτερά μυαλά και έχεις πάρει το μονοπάτι της καλόγριας. Βασικά είδα και τι σου ποστάρουν στο FB αυτούς που έχεις κάνει friends και απηύδησα, θύμωσα και απελπίστηκα πραγματικά σου μιλάω. "η κατάθλιψη είναι δαιμωνική επήρρεια? Ο καταθλιπτικός έπαθε την κατάθλιψη επειδή είναι εγωιστής και απομακρύνθηκε από τον θεό?" Θα πόσταρα τα λινκ αλλά που σου βάζουν αλλά σκέφτηκα ότι δεν θα είναι σωστό.


Συγνώμη, αλλά νοιώθω τρελα αηδιασμένος από το γεγονός το ότι μπορεί να υπάρχει τέτοια άπειρη ηλιθιότητα και άγνοια στον κόσμο και πιο συγκεκριμένα στην σύγχρονη Ελλάδα. Ωραία, αν είναι να πάμε να γίνουμε ιράν να τελειώνουμε. Γιουνανιστάν. Μια χαρά. Αντί να έχουμε στο επίκεντρο μας την επιστήμη, το ΦΩΣ ("φως" περισσότερο "φως" έλεγε ο Γκαίτε στο νεκροκρέβατο του και κάποιος αδαής άνοιξε τις κουρτίνες λέει), την γνώση, να μαζευτούνε όλοι οι πτυχιούχοι της Ελλάδας (όλοι έχουν πτυχία ΑΕΙ και ΤΕΙ σε αυτή την χώρα FFS! Δεν υπάρχουν αλλού τόσοι πτυχιούχοι αναλογικά με τον πληθυσμό γ*μώ τα πανεπιστήμια μας!) να αρχίσουμε να εξελισσόμαστε, με ανάπτυξη, έρευνα, τεχνολογία (γιατί όχι? Να πέσουν κεφάλαια να υπάρξει ανάπτυξη και στην τεχνολογία και πράσινη ανάπτυξη και έρευνα κλπ.), πάμε και φιλάμε τις εικόνες σε μαύρες εκκλησίες και ψηφίζουμε πασοκ και ΝΔ επειδή ο πολιτικός μας βολεύει στο δημόσιο. 


"Υπέρβαση της λογικής". ΚΛΑΙΝ ΜΑΙΝ. Θες να υπερβείς την λογική? Κατάπιε ένα κιλό μανιτάρια η/και ένα LSD και θα έχεις την απόλυτη πνευματική εμπειρία ΕΓΓΥΗΣΗ. Για όσο διαρκούν θα γίνεις ένα με τον θεό που τόσο απεγνωσμένα ψάχνεις μέσα στις άκαρπες λούπες του μυαλού. Θα βλέπεις αγγέλους, χερουβίμ, εξαπτέρυγα ότι θες. Θα είναι η απόλυτη θρησκευτική εμπειρία. Οι σαμάνοι γινόντουσαν ένα με τον μανιτού για χιλιάδες χρόνια. Για κάποιο λόγο κανείς ποτέ κατα την διάρκεια μιας τέτοιας μυστικιστικήε/πνευματικής εμπειρίας (είτε με την χρήση ουσιών είτε με τις επίπονες νηστείες που κάναν οι "αγίοι") δεν είχε μια, (ΜΙΑ) επιφοίτηση για την βελτίωση αυτού του κόσμου. Κανένας δεν ανακάλυψε κανόνες ιατρικής ενώ "τριπάρει" για να "βρει το θείο". Ελάχιστοι γίναν πιο ηθικοί από ότι ήταν πριν. Ίσα ίσα που η Ιωάννα της Λωραίνης μετά τα "οράματά" της πήρε τα όπλα όπως και ο Μέγας Κωνσταντίνος και διάφοροι άλλοι. Κανένας από αυτά τα "δήθεν γεροντάκια" δεν έκανε ανθρωπιστικό έργο αλλά οι ίδιοι γινόντουσαν "θησκευτικά ατραξιόν" για βλάκες θρησκόληπτους. "Άγιοι άνθρωποι, θα μοσχομορήσει το κορμί μόλις πεθάνουν, δείτε πως αρωμάτισε αυτή η μούμια εδώ. Ο άγιος ιερέμιος, ο 598256898ος άγιος πατέρας της εκκλησίας. Φιλήστε και αυτό το λείψανο. Είναι άγιο. Αυτοί οι άνθρωποι ήταν άγιοι, είχαν την χάρη, να ορίστε, βλέπετε και από το λείψανο, το κρέαςστο πρόσωπο δεν έχει σαπίσει εντελώς, πράγμα που αν μη τι άλλο υποδηλώνει την αγιοσύνη! Άλλωστε αυτός ο άγιος όσο ζούσε έκανε θαύματα, μπορούσε να μαντέψει ονόματα, να προφητεύει, να τηλεμεταφέρεται, να πετάει, να έχει ακτίνες Χ και να μεταμορφώνεται σε holy power ranger. Ρίξτε ένα ρουφιχτό φιλάκι στο σαρκίο του να πάρετε λίγο από την χάρη του αγίου!" 


Δεν ξέρω, μάλλον δεν με πάει αυτή η χώρα. Θα μου πεις παντού υπάρχει ηλιθιότητα και στο νότο των ηνωμένων πολιτειών θα βρεις παρόμοια πράγματα. Ίσως να πάω σε κανα Βέλγιο/ Σουηδία/Ολλανδία/Δανία. Παραδόξως, οι πιο "φιλελεύθερες" (χώρες των νακρωτικών και της πορνείας στην φωτιά!!!) είναι και οι πιο ανεπτυγμένες, έχουν την πιο λίγη εγκληματικότητα και η επιστημονική, ιατρική και τεχνολογική τους ανάπτυξη είναι τεράστια. Ο Σατανάς κάνει τον άνθρωπο πιο ηθικό και έξυπνο όπως φαίνεται (παρ'όλο που τον κάνει πόρνο και χρήστη ουσιών!). Lucifer 4 life.

----------


## RainAndWind

Λου, ίσως να μη σε ενδιαφέρει η άποψή μου. Μπορεί να με θεωρείς άτομο δίχως την ικανότητα υπέρβασης της λογικής. Και όντως, αυτό θέλω να είμαι, ελπίζω να τα καταφέρνω που και που. Σου καλλιεργούν την διχοτόμηση που τους συμφέρει, μπορεί να νομίζεις πως είναι δική σου επιλογή, ωστόσο επειδή το έχω ψάξει θα σου προτείνω να κάνεις ένα μικρό πείραμα. Πάτα στο google LOGIC IS EVIL, και διάβασε ΠΟΛΥ ΠΡΟΣΕΧΤΙΚΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΣΕ ΒΓΑΛΕΙ. Θα σε βγάλει σε ποστς ατόμων όπως εσύ, που βασανίζονται με τον ίδιο τρόπο από διδαχές ξεπερασμένες, ανόητες, αβάσιμες, που τους καλλιεργούν συμφέροντα, που τους αρρωσταίνουν Λου! Ο ίδιος μου ο αδερφός μου είπε πριν καμιά βδομάδα "αδερφή, γλίτωσα, δε με παίρνουν πια τηλέφωνο κάθε μια ώρα" Του είχαν κάνει τη ζωή ΠΑΤΙΝΙ και κείνος το έκρυβε, γιατί πίστευε στην ίδια υπέρβαση, στο μεταφυσικό, στο ένα και στο άλλο που του σέρβιραν ρομαντικά, αγνά, και "αθώα". Τι λες Λου, του έπαιρναν λεφτά, ένα κάρο λεφτά, τα ΚΟΡΑΚΙΑ! Ποιος θεός κορίτσι μου, ποιο σώμα μετά το θάνατο, ποια ένωση, συμφωνώ με τον Πετράν, πού είναι η Λου, η έξυπνη, η σπιρτόζα, το ξυράφι? Αυτή η Λου που πήγε? Θα την ξαναβρείς αλλά όχι έτσι, όχι με τέτοιες θυματοποιήσεις σου σε κύκλους σκοταδιστικούς, που σου πασάρουν την υπέρβαση της λογικής, ως ΠΡΟΤΕΡΗΜΑ! έλεος. Αυτή τη στιγμή, με όσα σου διδάσκεις σε μαθαίνεις απλά να είσαι ένα άψογο ΘΥΜΑ. Πατάνε πάνω στις ανάγκες και τις αναζητήσεις σου. Ή κάλυψε τις ανάγκες με άλλο τρόπο, ή άλλαξε κατεύθυνση στις αναζητήσεις σου, πας πίσω το μυαλό και σου αρνείσαι το δικαίωμά σου στην ΚΑΘΑΡΟΤΗΤΑ ΤΟΥ. Στην ελευθερία του από προσηλυτισμούς.

Διάβασε λιγάκι Bevans, ξέρεις πως ονομάζεται η επίφαση της υπέρβασης της λογικής και τέτοιες παπαριές? Ονομάζεται CULTURAL ROMANTICISM και είναι στοιχείο της νέας κατεύθυνσης των θρησκειών που σβήνουν, σε μία απέλπιδα προσπάθεια να κρατήσουν αλώβητα τα οχυρά των συμφερόντων τους. Προτείνω το βιβλίο God In Context, a survey of contextual theory. God is a political structure Λουυυ, είναι λευκός, άντρας και παντογνώστης Λου, είναι εναντίον σου, αλλά δεν το καταλαβαίνεις τώρα, έχεις μπει σε διαδρομές που σου παρουσιάζουν ως "φωτισμένες". ΜΠΟΤΟΞ ΘΕΟΓΟΝΙΚΟ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ, δε βλέπεις πώς το αλλάζουν το κόνσεπτ κάθε φορά που χρεωκοπεί? Θεός Σαπουντζάκη, με ένα κάρο λίφτινγκ.

Μίλησες για υποκειμενικό βίωμα, που δεν σου προσφέρεται μέσα από βιβλία. Ίσως να συμφέρει έτσι, γιατί βλέπεις τα βιβλία κάνουν τον άνθρωπο ελεύθερο, δεν τον αφήνουν να λιμνάζει σε ό,τι μας μάθαιναν στο δημοτικό για αμαρτία, κόλαση, κλπ. Πάντα κάθε φοβικός με τα βιβλία τα έβαζε. Και στη ναζιστική Γερμανία βιβλία στην πυρά έκαιγαν. Και σε κάθε καθεστώς ανελεύθερο, τα βιβλία σου απαγορεύουν, τη ΓΝΩΣΗ, την επιλογή σου να έχεις πρόσβαση στις "ενάντιες" πηγές της γνώσης, δε σου απαγορεύουν το υποκειμενικό βίωμα, χέστηκαν οι εξουσίες για δαύτο.

Και όσα έγραψες έχουν ήδη μελετηθεί και έχουν ασκήσει μελετητές κριτική τέτοια Subjective secularization indicates the marginalization of MYTHS within human consciousness.
H υποκειμενικότητα που ανέφερες ως μυθοπλασία, ως ΠΟΛΙΤΙΚΗ άσκησης ελέγχου σε άτομα και μάζες! Επίσης ζούμε την εποχή αυτή εδώ: Religion is undergoing de-institutionalization, φυσικά θα το γύρναγαν στο υποκειμενικό βίωμα, για μαλάκες τους πέρασες?

----------


## RainAndWind

Σού'γραψα και μια λέξη στον τίτλο του book λάθος, η τελευταία είναι theology, όχι theory. Ελπίζω να μπορέσεις να δεις πώς αλλάζει το εύρημα θεός, ανάλογα με το τι νέο έρχεται στην κοινωνία. Και αυτό από μόνο του δηλώνει το κόλπο του αιώνα. Ο θεός ανακατασκευάζεται από τους θεωρητικούς των θρησκειών, τους επιτίμους της θεολογίας, ώστε να χωράει μέσα στην ΕΡΜΗΝΕΙΑ του, νέα δεδομένα, που έρχονται σε αντιδιαστολή με ό,τι ΑΜΦΙΣΒΗΤΕΙΤΑΙ. Οκ, φαντάζομαι ότι ο άνθρωπος, που υποτίθεται είναι ο θνητός, πεπερασμένος και "λίγος" μπροστά στο αχανές σύμπαν, να χρειάζεται ρε παιδί μου τις προσαρμογές και τις ανακατασκευές του, ε?
Αλλά πώς το κόβεις να κάνουν λίφτινγκ στον θεό για να σου τον σερβίρουν ως ξαναζεσταμένο πιάτο έχοντας προσθέσει λίγο αλατοπίπερο και ένα ξυλάκι κανέλα? λολ

Πονηρούτσικο δε σου φαίνεται λιγάκι? Άσε πια τους διαλόγους των διαφόρων παγκοσμιοποιημένων εννοιών του θεού, που θα έχουν γίνει πια ΕΝΑΣ ΘΕΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΘΕΜΙΑ/ΚΑΘΕΝΑΝ, η υποκειμενικότητα εκεί θα καταλήξει. Αυτό που περιέγραψες ως προσωπικό βίωμα της πίστης. Το προσωπικό βίωμά σου μπορεί να έχει ό,τι γουστάρεις, έτσι δεν είναι? Αφού προέρχεται από εσένα, λογικό.
Να κάνω μία προφητεία? γιατί επηρεάστηκα κι εγω Πετράνς, λολ, ο επόμενος θεός-kinder-έκπληξη θα είναι ή γυναίκα ή ερμαφρόδιτος. Ε, ανατρέπονται λίγο τα κοινωνικά φύλα όσο να το πεις, θα αλλάξει ο θεός φύλο, αφού είπαμεεε, contextual, secular, subjective.
Ω ρε κάτι διάλογοι απείρου κάλλους που θα καταγράφονται ανάμεσα στους μελλοντικούς προβληματισμούς για το μεταφυσικό!
"Εμένα ο δικός μου θεός είναι omnipresent και όχι omnipotent. Και δε θέλει να ζει στη γη, προτιμάει τον περισσότερο καιρό να τον περνά στον Άρη."
"Εμένα ο δικός μου θεός δεν είναι μόνο omnipresent KAI omnipotent, αλλά και έχει σπορ αμάξι, μιλάει ξένες γλώσσες και έχει βγάλει την ΑΚΤΟ"
"Μμμ, σιγά, ο δικός μου θεός όχι μόνο έχει βγάλει την καλών τεχνών, αλλά είναι και ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ."
"Σιγά το πράμα, να, τώρα κι εμένα είναι γυναίκα. Και δε βάφεται όπως η δική σου θεά, ούτε ασχολείται με την αμαρτία όπως η δική σου ξενέρα, είναι προχώ"

Πετράνς, αν επιτρέπεται, γιατί δε νιώθω καλά, μία session plz και γρήγορα, ΛΟΛ.

----------


## Lou!

petran κ ρειν, εχετε τις αποψεις σας τις ιδεες σας κ πολυ καλα κανετε.

δεν εχω να πω κατι σε ολα αυτα. με καποια σημεια συμφωνω, με καποια αλλα παλι οχι.

το γιατι ημουν περισι κοφτερο μυαλο κ δεν ειμαι φετος, δεν το καταλαβα. επειδη προσπαθω να ειμαι ανοιχτη κ στο υπερβατικο κ σε κατι αλλο? κ επειδη δε θελω να χρησιμοποιω την επιστημη κ τον ορθολογισμο αλλο πια, για να ερμηνευσω τα παντα? (καθως παλια αυτο εκανα). αλλα θελω να χρησιμοποιω την επιστημη κ τον ορθολογισμο μονο εκει που χρειαζεται? οικονομικα σπουδαζα, κ τα οικονομικα ετσι οπως ειναι σημερα στον ακαδημαικο χωρο, ειναι παρα πολυ ορθολογικοποιημενα, γεματα μαθηματικα, κλπ. ομως στην πραξη ειδα στην ελλαδα ανθρωπους να δανειζονται κ να ειναι χρεωμενοι στις τραπεζες, οχι για να καλυψουν τα προς το ζην, αλλα για να αγοραζουν τζιπ κ μεγαλα σπιτια με δανεια κ πολυτελη λουσα. κ αναρωτιεμαι: πώς μπορει αυτο να εξηγηθει ορθολογικα? οταν ολα τα μοντελα οικονομικων που διαβασα λεγανε οτι ο καταναλωτης ξοδευει μεχρι εκει που μπορει, δηλ ξοδευει το διαθεσιμο εισοδημα του. πώς γινεται λοιπον να δανειζονται για πολυτελειες? κ ομως αυτο γινεται στην πραξη. κ εξηγειται ισως, αλλα οχι ορθολογικα.

δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να ειμαι κοφτερο μυαλο, σεβαστοι κ οι ανθρωποι που δεν ειναι κοφτερα μυαλα, αλλα εχω την αισθηση, οτι απλα δεν σας αρεσω επειδη αλλαξα καπως τροπο σκεψης που βλεπω καποια πραγματα, κ οχι επειδη χαζεψα. ισως εξυπνος για εσας θεωρειται μονο οποιος κατεβαζει τονους ακαδημαικα paper, κ διαβαζει για ολα τα θεματα με τροπο επιστημονικο, πολλη ακαδημαικη jargon, βαρυγδουπες μαθηματικες φορμουλες κλπ. εχω διαβασει στη ζωη μου κ ακαδημαικα βιβλια κ ακαδημαικα paper. κ ισως να ξαναδιαβασω στο μελλον. [εχω περασμενα στη ζωη μου 67 μαθηματα, απο 3 πανεπιστημια, τα 2 απο το οποια, ειναι κ πολυ καλα πανεπιστημια. 2 νομπελιστες καθηγητες ειχε στην αμερικη το department μου].

δε με ενδιαφερει επισης ουτε να σας πεισω, ουτε καν να σας εξηγησω. γιατι πολυ απλα δεν θα μπορεσετε να καταλαβετε. γιατι δεν μπορειτε να καταλαβετε για δικους σας λογους ο καθενας. δικοι σας εσωτερικοι λογοι σας εμποδιζουν απο το να ειστε ανοιχτοι κ σε κατι αλλο πλην του ορθολογισμου. κ αυτο φαινεται κ απο την εμπαθεια (η ειναι ιδεα μου?), με την οποια γραφετε.

αλλωστε κ η πιστη, οπως κ ολα στη ζωη, οποιος θελει το ψαχνει. δεν ειναι σωστο να παραβιαζεται η ελευθερια κανενος. οποιος θελει ψαχνει.

ολοι εν μερει εχουμε μια εικονα αληθειας μεσα μας κ μια εικονα πλανης. ισως κ να πλανιεμαι πιο πολυ απο περισι. δεν ξερω. απλα βλεπω κ καποια πραγματα πως λειτουργουν στην πραξη. κ οταν δεν λειτουργουν καθολου στην πραξη, προσπαθω να αναθεωρω.

----------


## Christina82

> Γιατί σύμφωνα με τον ινδουισμό νομίζεις ότι θα ζήσεις εσύ ξανά? Το να ξαναγεννηθείς με διαφορετικά γονίδια σε ένα εντελώς άλλο χωροχρόνο με εντελώς άλλες εμπειρίες μνήμες...σορρυ αλλά δεν θα είσαι πλέον η Christina82. Θα είσαι κάποιος άλλος/άλλη. Δηλαδή δεν θα είσαι εσύ. Είναι άτοπο να σκέφτεσαι ένα ξεχωριστό "εγώ" από τα βιώματα και τις μνήμες που το απαρτίζουν. Αυτό το είχαν καταλάβει και μεταγενέστεροι βουδιστές και σταμάτησαν να μιλάν για "μετεμψύχωση" με την παραδοσιακή ινδουιστική έννοια, αλλά για "αναγέννηση", το άτομο ξαναγεννιέται αλλά σαν κάποιο άλλο χωρίς να είναι το ίδιο (αν βγάζει νόημα αυτό, βέβαια με αυτά που καπνίζουν και διαλογίζονται εκεί πέρα τους δικαιολογώ...λολ). Αλλά φαντάζομαι ότι δεν θα θες να ξαναζήσεις αφού σκοπός σου θα είναι να φύγεις από τον κύκλο της shamsara και να φτάσεις στην "θάλασσα του τίποτα", την νιρβάνα. Για μένα η νιρβάνα, "το τίποτα", έρχεται έτσι και αλλιώς μετά τον θάνατο και χωρίς διαλογισμό


PETRAN όλα αυτά τα γνωρίζω και συμφωνώ! Δεν θα είσαι εσύ ο ίδιος αφού πλέον θα ζήσεις σε εντελώς διαφορετικό περιβάλλον και μπαίνει η προσωπικότητα η οποία δεν έχει σχέση με την ψυχή μας.Η ψυχή είναι μια αλλά η προσωπικότητα πολλές! Πολλοί δεν έχουμε αγγίξει την ψυχή μας και μπερδευόμαστε με την προσωπικότητα μας και μας παρασέρνει. Εγώ πιστέυω σε όσα λέω για δικούς μου λόγους τους οποίους δεν θα ήθελα να αναφέρω για να μην ακουστώ τρελή. Ο καθένας μας ξέρει γτ πιστεύει αυτό που πιστεύει...

----------


## Lou!

αναρωτιεμαι κ αλλα πραγματα για την εγκυροτητα του ορθολογισμου: παραδειγματα:

πώς μπορει να εξηγηθει ορθολογικα το πενθος? γιατι οι ανθρωποι στενοχωριουνται οταν πεθανει ενας δικος τους, απο τη στιγμη που δεν μπορουν να κανουν τπτ για αυτο? δεν ειναι σπαταλη ενεργειας? κ ομως, οι ανθρωποι στενοχωριουνται, κ πολυ μαλιστα. το ειδα κ εδω στο φορουμ.

πώς μπορει να εξηγηθει ορθολογικα οτι πολλοι ανθρωποι μπλεκουν με ακαταλληλους συντροφους? δεν το βλεπουν ορθολογικα οτι δεν τσουλαει το πραγμα?

πώς μπορει να εξηγηθει ορθολογικα οτι πολλοι ανθρωποι μενουν κολλημενοι στα ιδια κ στα ιδια? δε θα επρεπε να προχωρησουν παρακατω?

πώς μπορει ορθολογικα να εξηγηθει οτι πολλες κακοποιημενες γυναικες, ξαναεπιστρεφουν στους κακοποιητες συντροφους τους? η οτι αν χωρισουν με τον πρωτο, ξαναπηγαινουν σε κακοποιητες? ισως την πρωτη φορα να μην ηξεραν. τη δευτερη φορα, δεν εμαθαν? γιατι αυτες οι γυναικες δεν μαθαινουν απο τα λαθη τους κ μπλεκουν σε φαυλους κυκλους κ βασανιζονται?

πως μπορω να εξηγησω ορθολογικα την τεχνη?

πως μπορω να εξηγησω ορθολογικα το οτι ο βαν κογκ μου φαινεται εμενα αυθεντικος κ σημαντικος ζωγραφος, αλλα ο νταλι (παρ οτι διασημος) μου φαινεται ρηχος κ οτι μας δουλευε?

πως μπορω να εξηγησω οτι ενα παλιο μισογκρεμισμενο ερειπωμενο σπιτι του περισινου αιωνα, στα δικα μου ματια φαινεται πιο αυθεντικο κ πιο αισθητικα αρτιο απο μια μοντερνα πολυκατοικια του 2010?

πως μπορω να εξηγησω οτι μια φωτογραφια ειναι μυστηριωδης, εκπεμπει μυστηριο, ενω μια αλλη ειναι απλα ενα ντηζαινατο κατασκευασμα?

πως μπορω με τα λογια να εξηγησω τον ερωτα? η με μαθηματικες φορμουλες?

πως μπορω να εξηγησω αυτο που λεει ο ελυτης σε ενα στιχο του το "λαμπει μεσα μου εκεινο που αγνοω, μα ωστοσω λαμπει"?

ποσο πληροτητα ζωης τελικα μπορω να εχω προσεγγιζοντας τα παντα με τον ορθολογισμο? δεν ειμαι ρομποτ, δεν ειμαι μηχανη, ειμαι ανθρωπος.

γιατι να χασω την ομορφια της φυσης? της τεχνης? του ερωτα? γιατι να μειωσω τις δυνατοτητες μου κ να με κανω ρομποτ?

τα ερωτηματα δεν τα θετω για να απαντησει καποιος, τα θετω απλα για προβληματισμο. τις απαντησεις, αν υπαρχουν, θα τις βρει ο καθενας μεσα του, κ ειναι διαφορετικες για καθε ανθρωπο, καθως καθε ανθρωπος ειναι μοναδικος, ανομοιος κ ανεπαναληπτος.

----------


## RainAndWind

Η χρήση της λογικής σου ικανότητας δε σε καθιστά ρομπότ, ούτε μηχανή. Εξάλλου, αυτά τα κλισέ και οι διχοτομήσεις έχουν καιρό τώρα χρησιμοποιηθεί από χειριστικούς θεσμούς και οργανισμούς στην κοινωνία. Η δε θρησκεία, πνευματική ή οτιδήποτε μου την ονομάσεις, το έχει κάνει ψωμοτύρι, αφού δίχως το πίστευε και μη ερεύνα, τα άλματα της λογικής, πίστη δεν εγκαθιδρύεται και θεό δεν προσκυνάς. Όπως και το συναίσθημα, ως μέσο κοινωνικού ελέγχου έτσι χρησιμοποιείται από επιτήδειους. Αν η άποψή σου είναι πως όσα ανέφερες παραπάνω όπως ο καπιταλισμός, δεν μπορούν να αναλυθούν αλλά χρειάζονται το θεό για να τα ερμηνεύσεις, πως απαιτούν κάτι περισσότερο που δεν έχει να κάνει με τον ανθρώπινο εγκέφαλο... Ξέρεις, μπορείς να έχεις συναίσθημα και δίχως τις προπαγάνδες χιλιετιών. Γιατί τι είναι δλδ το συναίσθημα, από πού προέρχεται, σε συνθήκες vacuum εμφανίζεται? Πάλι από ύλη ξεκινάει. Για δοκίμασε την πνευματικότητα με τον εγκέφαλό σου να έχει πάθει βλάβη, θα σου βγει λες το πνευματικό/υπερβατικό? 
Μάλλον φτάνω κι εγώ στο ίδιο συμπέρασμα με σένα. Δεν...Χαιρετώ και εύχομαι καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## Lou!

ρειν κ η επιστημη χρησιμοποιειται απο επιτηδιους μη στενοχωριεσαι γι αυτο! κ η οικονομια χρησιμοποιειται απο επιτηδιους. δεν ειναι μονο η εκκλησια.

δε διαφωνω φυσικα, οτι η εκκλησια χρησιμοποιειται απο επιτηδιους.

----------


## Christina82

Για το πένθος έχω άλλη άποψη...για όλα τα άλλα συμφωνώ!

----------


## RainAndWind

H επιστήμη δεν τάζει θαύματα Λου, να η διαφορά θεού και επιστήμης. Δε σου λέει όταν πεθάνεις θα σε αναστήσω, δε σου τάζει φούμαρα, σου δίνει ό,τι έχει φτάσει να γνωρίζει, που στην πορεία της θα είχε φτάσει πολύ μακρύτερα αν δεν την πολέμαγαν τόσο υστερικοί traditionals paranormal experiencers με μανδύα αγάπης, haters γυναικών, haters ομοφυλόφιλων, λεσβιών, ομοφοβικοί μαλάκες εν χριστώ. Rednecks in church with god on their side. Μήπως ξεχνά κανένας τα αποκρυμμένα εγκλήματα κατά παιδιών, βιασμούς από "φορείς πνευματικότητας", μήπως ξεχνά κανένας τις κλωτσοπατινάδες των ιεροκηρύκων πάνω λέει από τον "άγιο τάφο"? Όχι, όσοι θέλουν τα ξεχνάνε, οι άλλοι θυμόμαστε και κρίνουμε με τη λογική και όχι όπως τους βολεύει. Όλα αυτά με θεική βούλα ήταν και είναι. Στα τσακίδια. Και ας με λένε όχι εμπαθή, αλλά και οτιδήποτε.

----------


## Lou!

βλεπεις ο,τι θελεις να δεις ρειν. ολα αυτα που λες ο Θεος ειπε να τα κανουν? ο Θεος ειναι αγαπη. τπτ αλλο.

----------


## Arsi

Πάντως παιδιά, άσχετο με την τωρινή ροή της κουβέντας, σε φάσεις σκέψεων αυτοκτονίας ούτε που περνάει απ'το μυαλό μου το μετά!
Δε με νιάζει απλά. Μα καθόλου.

Όσο για την άποψή μου γενικά, επειδή το έψαξα παλιότερα(σε φάση υπαρξιακών αναζητήσεων) κατέληξα πως αν δεν το πάθω δε θα μάθω! Κ έτσι δεν ασχολούμαι καθόλου όμως. Θεωρίες, θεωρίες, ... αλλά δε γύρισε και κανένας πεθαμένος να μας πει! :Stick Out Tongue: 
Ας γίνει ό,τι θέλει εν τέλει, σημασία έχει να ζω όσο καλύτερα μπορώ και θέλω από μέσα μου, μόνο για μένα, άλλωστε κάθε είδους καθοδήγηση ή υποταγή σε κανόνες για μια καλύτερη μεταθανάτια ζωή (μου ακούγεται πολύ αστείο!) είναι ξεπούλημα του εδώ. Τι να τον κάνεις έναν υποτιθέμενο μεταθανάτιο παράδεισο με σίγουρο δεδομένο την κόλαση εδώ? Γιατί το φίμωμα της ελευθερίας είναι κόλαση. Αυτά.

Όσο για την καταδίκη της αυτοχειρίας απ'το χριστιανισμό..βλακείες! Αν είναι έτσι, τότε δε μιλάμε για Θεό αγάπης αλλά τιμωρό,χαζό και αναίσθητο!

----------


## RainAndWind

H αγάπη του είναι λιγουλάκι επιλεκτικούλα. Όσο για το ότι βλέπω ό,τι θέλω, δοκίμασε αντί για αντικαταθλιπτικά, next time να θεραπευθείς με το θεό και την υπέρβαση της λογικής. Τι? Δεν πιάνει εκεί η αγάπη? Η επιστήμη σου δίνει αυτή τη στιγμή την ευκαιρία να ισορροπήσεις και η θρησκεία σε κάνει να πας σε άλματα λογικής και ευχολόγια δίχως έρεισμα στην πραγματικότητα. Τόσο απλά.

----------


## PETRAN

> αναρωτιεμαι κ αλλα πραγματα για την εγκυροτητα του ορθολογισμου: παραδειγματα:
> 
> πώς μπορει να εξηγηθει ορθολογικα το πενθος? γιατι οι ανθρωποι στενοχωριουνται οταν πεθανει ενας δικος τους, απο τη στιγμη που δεν μπορουν να κανουν τπτ για αυτο? δεν ειναι σπαταλη ενεργειας? κ ομως, οι ανθρωποι στενοχωριουνται, κ πολυ μαλιστα. το ειδα κ εδω στο φορουμ.
> 
> πώς μπορει να εξηγηθει ορθολογικα οτι πολλοι ανθρωποι μπλεκουν με ακαταλληλους συντροφους? δεν το βλεπουν ορθολογικα οτι δεν τσουλαει το πραγμα?
> 
> πώς μπορει να εξηγηθει ορθολογικα οτι πολλοι ανθρωποι μενουν κολλημενοι στα ιδια κ στα ιδια? δε θα επρεπε να προχωρησουν παρακατω?
> 
> πώς μπορει ορθολογικα να εξηγηθει οτι πολλες κακοποιημενες γυναικες, ξαναεπιστρεφουν στους κακοποιητες συντροφους τους? η οτι αν χωρισουν με τον πρωτο, ξαναπηγαινουν σε κακοποιητες? ισως την πρωτη φορα να μην ηξεραν. τη δευτερη φορα, δεν εμαθαν? γιατι αυτες οι γυναικες δεν μαθαινουν απο τα λαθη τους κ μπλεκουν σε φαυλους κυκλους κ βασανιζονται?
> ...






ΑΥΤΑ ακριβώς λέγαν και παλιότερα για την φύση. Πως μπορώ να εξηγήσω ορθολογικά τα αστέρια και τον ουρανό? Την γη, την θάλασσα, τα πουλάκια που κελαηδούν για να υμνούν την φύση, τα ρυάκια, τα ποταμάκια? Μια χαρά εξηγήθηκαν ορθολογικά και δεν χάθηκε ελάχιστο από την μαγεία τους! Ευτυχώς δηλαδή, γιατί θα νομίζαμε ακόμη ότι ο ουρανός και τα αστερία είναι ένα σεντόνι με τρύπες που αφήνει το φως του θεού από πάνω να περάσει.


Για όλα αυτά που λες γίνονται έρευνες. Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί σου φαίνεται περίεργο ότι μελετάται το συναίσθημα και επιστημονικά? Το γεγονός ότι κάποια γυναίκα μένει στον ίδιο άντρα που την κακοποιεί, η που κάποιος παίζει όλα τα υπάρχοντα του στην ρουλέτα μπορεί να εξηγηθεί μια χαρά. Λέγεται επιστήμη της ψυχολογίας και ερευνά όλες αυτές τις περιπτώσεις που λες. Εκτός και αν πιστεύεις ότ ο διάβολος και το πονηρό μπαίνει στο μυαλό αυτών που τα κάνουν αυτά. Τότε δεν θα συνεχίσω να μιλάω άλλο γιατί δεν θα έχει νόημα. Μπορώ να σου δώσω πάρα πολλά βιβλία για την επιστήμη της ζωγραφικής και της μουσικής. Αυτά είναι ακόμα στα πρώτα στάδια αλλά οι εξελίξεις είναι ραγδαίες. Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι σου φαίνεται περίεργο. Προσωπικά ασχολούμαι με την μουσική, όσο και με την ψυχολογία και νευροψυχολογία της μουσικής και δεν μου έχει αφαιρέσει στο ελάχιστο από την μαγία της μουσικής, μπορώ να πω ότι μου την έχει αυξήσει κιόλας. Το να βλέπεις τι γίνεται στον νου και στον εγκέφαλο κάποιου που εκστασιάζεσαι με την συμφωνία των 1000 του Mahler είναι σαν να γυρνάς το τηλεσκόπειο και να βλέπεις το συμπαντικό χάος που κρύβεται πίσω από τον όμορφο έναστρο ουρανό. 

Δεν καταλαβαίνω πως μπορείς να λες τέτοια πράγματα ένα άτομο του επιπέδου σου. Αυτά είναι τα πιο στερεοτυπα πράγματα που ακούς από άτομα τυφλωμένα από την πίστη που δεν είχαν την δυνατότητα να μορφωθούν. Είναι απίστευτο που τα βλέπω στα κείμενα σου.

----------


## Lou!

πετραν λυπαμαι που σε σοκαρα με την απλοικοτητα των τωρινων σκεψεων μου, σε σχεση με παλια.

δεν αμφιβαλλω οτι πραγματι το συναισθημα περιγραφεται/εξηγειται απο την συμπεριφορα της σερονινης κ της ντοπανινης κ αλλων χημικων ενωσεων, αλλα εγω προσωπικα οταν πηδιεμαι με το γκομενο δεν με ενδιαφερει καθολου εκεινη τη στιγμη, το πώς συμπεριφερεται η ντοπαμινη κ η σεροτονινη στον εγκεφαλο μου κ απο ποιο διανυσματικο πεδιο περιγραφονται τα ηλεκτρικα σηματατα τα οποια εκπεμπονται εκεινη την ωρα στην επικοινωνια των νευροδιαβιβαστων!

δεν αναιρω την επιστημη, αλλα δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι ειναι απαραιτητη προυποθεση για να απολαυσω το καλο σεξ! (η οποιο αλλο φυσικο φαινομενο πχ να χαρω τη μουσικη, τα πουλακια που τιτιβιζουν, τα αστερια κλπ).

----------


## PETRAN

> πετραν λυπαμαι που σε σοκαρα με την απλοικοτητα των τωρινων σκεψεων μου, σε σχεση με παλια.
> 
> δεν αμφιβαλλω οτι πραγματι το συναισθημα περιγραφεται/εξηγειται απο την συμπεριφορα της σερονινης κ της ντοπανινης κ αλλων χημικων ενωσεων, αλλα εγω προσωπικα οταν πηδιεμαι με το γκομενο δεν με ενδιαφερει καθολου εκεινη τη στιγμη, το πώς συμπεριφερεται η ντοπαμινη κ η σεροτονινη στον εγκεφαλο μου κ απο ποιο διανυσματικο πεδιο περιγραφονται τα ηλεκτρικα σηματατα τα οποια εκπεμπονται εκεινη την ωρα στην επικοινωνια των νευροδιαβιβαστων!
> 
> δεν αναιρω την επιστημη, αλλα δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι ειναι απαραιτητη προυποθεση για να απολαυσω το καλο σεξ! (η οποιο αλλο φυσικο φαινομενο πχ να χαρω τη μουσικη, τα πουλακια που τιτιβιζουν, τα αστερια κλπ).




Ποιος είπε ότι η επιστήμη είναι απαραίτητη προυπόθεση για να απολαύσεις κάτι? Αυτή είναι εντελώς δική σου ερμηνεία των όσων είπα. Είπα ότι το ένα δεν αφαιρεί την μαγία του άλλου και ότι μπορούν άνετα να είναι αλληλένδετα.


Εγώ είπα ότι χρειάζεσαι την επιστήμη για να ΕΞΗΓΗΣΕΙΣ ένα φαινόμενο. Αυτό λέω τόση ώρα. Ότι απλά και μόνο για να το βιώσεις δεν φτάνει και για να το εξηγήσεις. Και όταν συγκρίνω τις εξηγήσεις που προσπαθεί να δίνει η επιστήμη και η φιλοσοφία με τις πολύ απλές, κοντόφθαλμες και σκοταδιστικές εξηγήσεις που δίνει η εύκολη βολεμένη λύση της κακά-ασκούμενης θρησκείας που από τον μεσαίωνα θέλει να μπαίνει σε επιστημονικό έδαφος (π.χ. η κατάθλιψη είναι δαιμονικό possession και η εξωζυγυκές σχέσεις είναι το πονηρό και ο διάβολος...για να μην πούμε τι λέγανε για την φύση και ο Γαλιλαίος πήγε να χάσει το κεφάλι του ο καημένος) τότε βγάζω σπυριά και αναρωτιέμαι αν μερικές φορές αν ζω στο fucking 2011 που ο Arthur Clark έλεγε ότι θα έχουμε χτίσει ουτοπικές αποικίες στο διάστημα.

----------


## RainAndWind

Petran, αδειάζεις το inbox σου? Sorry για το off topic.

----------


## PETRAN

> Petran, αδειάζεις το inbox σου? Sorry για το off topic.



Έγινε girl!

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Πάντως το πιο τραγελαφικό της υπόθεσης είναι ότι αντί να προσπαθούμε να βελτιώσουμε την γαμοζωή μας, σκεφτόμαστε ΤΙ θα γίνει μετά από την αυτοκτονία. Έχουμε αγγίξει τα όρια του παραλόγου νομίζω.

----------


## arktos

ποιος το λέει πως αυτοί που αναρωτιούνται τί μπορεί να συμβαίνει μετά απο μια αυτοκτονία, δν προσπαθεί να βελτιωσει τη ζωή του.

----------


## Christina82

Αρκτος σωστά!αντί να σκεφτόμαστε για πράγματα που δεν ξέρουμε αν υπάρχουν και τι γίνεται γτ δεν προσπαθούμε να βρούμε την δύναμη να βελτιώσουμε την ζωή μας και εμάς σαν άνθρωποι!

----------


## spiros33

καλησπερα παιδια.

Το τι συμβαινει μετα θανατον δεν μπορει κανενας να το εγγυηθει.
Οσα μπορουμε να γνωριζουμε για το θεμα αυτο,ο καθε ενας μας,ειναι καθαρα απο τις θρησκεπτικες πεποιθησεις που εχουμε.
Η ερωτηση αυτη μου μοιαζει με την ερωτηση-που ειμασταν σαν ''ψυχες'' πριν γεννηθουμε?? 
Παλι δεν υπαρχει απαντηση τεκμηριομενη επιστημονικα αλλα μονο θεολογικα.
Οποτε μιλοντας ο καθε ενας μας,απο την πλευρα καθαρα την δικη του θεολογικη (ορθοδοξος,καθολικος ιεχωβας,μουσουλμανος,ινδου ιστης κτλ) καταθετη αποψεις.Αυτες οι αποψεις ομως ευτυχος η' δυστηχος δεν συγκληνουν σε ολες τις θρησκιες επανω στο θεμα τις μετα-θανατον ζωης και εαν υπαρχει..... οποτε δεν μπορουμε παλι απο καθαρα θεοριτικης πλευρας να πουμε κατι με βαση και βεβαιοτητα.
Οποτε στο θεμα αυτο καταληγει ο καθε ενας απο εμας πρωτα σαν ''μοναδα'',μετα ισως να βρει και αλλους που συμφωνουν μαζι του και ετσι να καταληξει καποια στιγμη να πιστεψει καποια ''εκδοχη.αποψη,θρησκεια'' για το τι συμβαινει.Αλλα και παλι αυτο το πιστευει καθαρα εκεινος και δεν μπορει να το αποδειξει με επιστημονικες βασεις σε ενα ευρητερο ''κοινο'' παρα μονο σε θεωριτικες...
καλες αναζητησεις σου ευχομαι φιλε θεματογραφε.
ευχαριστω.

----------


## kokoa

Μια καλησπερα σε ολους!

"Ένας άθεος καθηγητής της φιλοσοφίας συζητά με έναν φοιτητή του, για την σχέση μεταξύ επιστήμης και πίστης στον Θεό.
*Καθηγητής:* Λοιπόν, πιστεύεις στον Θεό;
*Φοιτητής*: Βεβαίως, κύριε.
*Καθ.:* Είναι καλός ο Θεός;
*Φοιτ.:* Φυσικά.
*Καθ.:* Είναι ο Θεός παντοδύναμος;
*Φοιτ.:* Ναι
*Καθ.:* Ο αδερφός μου πέθανε από καρκίνο παρότι παρακαλούσε τον Θεό να τον γιατρέψει και προσευχόταν σε Αυτόν. Οι περισσότεροι από εμάς θα προσπαθούσαν να βοηθήσουν αυτούς που έχουν την ανάγκη τους.Πού είναι η καλοσύνη του Θεού λοιπόν;
*Φοιτ.:* ...
*Καθ.:* Δεν μπορείς να απαντήσεις, έτσι δεν είναι; Ας ξαναρχίσουμε μικρέ μου. Είναι καλός ο Θεός;
*Φοιτ.:* Ναι.
*Καθ.:* Είναι καλός ο διάβολος;
*Φοιτ.:* Όχι.
*Καθ.:* Ποιος δημιούργησε τον διάβολο;
*Φοιτ.: Ο...Θεός...
Καθ.:* Σωστά. Πες μου παιδί μου, υπάρχει κακό σ' αυτόν τον κόσμο;
*Φοιτ.:* Ναι.
*Καθ.:* Το κακό βρίσκεται παντού, έτσι δεν είναι; Και ο Θεός έπλασε τα πάντα, σωστά;
*Φοιτ.:* Ναι.
*Καθ.:* Άρα λοιπόν ποιος δημιούργησε το κακό;
*Φοιτ.:* ...
*Καθ.:* Υπάρχουν αρρώστιες; Ανηθικότητα; Μίσος; Ασχήμια; Όλα αυτά τα τρομερά στοιχεία υπάρχουν σ' αυτόν τον κόσμο, έτσι δεν είναι;
*Φοιτ.:* Μάλιστα.
Καθ.: Λοιπόν, ποιός τα δημιούργησε;
*Φοιτ.:* ...
*Καθ.:* Η επιστήμη λέει ότι χρησιμοποιείς τις 5 αισθήσεις σου για να αναγνωρίζεις το περιβάλλον γύρω σου και να προσαρμόζεσαι σε αυτό. Πες μου παιδί μου, έχεις δει ποτέ τον Θεό;
*Φοιτ.:* Όχι, κύριε.
*Καθ.:* Έχεις ποτέ αγγίξει το Θεό; Έχεις ποτέ γευτεί το Θεό, μυρίσει το Θεό σου; Και τέλος πάντων, έχεις ποτέ αντιληφθεί με κάποια από τις αισθήσεις σου το Θεό;
*Φοιτ.:* ...Όχι, κύριε. Φοβάμαι πως όχι.
*Καθ.:* Και παρόλα αυτά πιστεύεις ακόμα σε Αυτόν;
*Φοιτ.:* Ναι.
*Καθ.:* Σύμφωνα με εμπειρικό, ελεγχόμενο και με δυνατότητα μελέτης των αποτελεσμάτων ενός φαινομένου πρωτόκολλο, η επιστήμη υποστηρίζει ότι ο Θεός σου δεν υπάρχει. Τι έχεις να απαντήσεις σε αυτό, παιδί μου;
*Φοιτ.:* Τίποτα. Εγώ έχω μόνο την πίστη μου.
*Καθ.:* Ναι, η πίστη. Και αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα της επιστήμης.
*Φοιτ:* Καθηγητά, υπάρχει κάτι που το ονομάζουμε θερμότητα;
*Καθ.:* Ναι.
*Φοιτ.:* Και υπάρχει κάτι που το ονομάζουμε κρύο;
*Καθ.: Ναι.
Φοιτ.:* Όχι, κύριε. Δεν υπάρχει. Μπορεί να έχεις μεγάλη θερμότητα, ακόμα περισσότερη θερμότητα, υπερθερμότητα, καύσωνα, λίγη θερμότητα ή καθόλου θερμότητα. Αλλά δεν υπάρχει τίποτα που να ονομάζεται κρύο. Μπορεί να χτυπήσουμε 458 βαθμούς υπό το μηδέν, που σημαίνει καθόλου θερμότητα, αλλά δεν μπορούμε να πάμε πιο κάτω από αυτό. Δεν υπάρχει τίποτα που να ονομάζεται «κρύο». «Κρύο» είναι μόνο μια λέξη, που χρησιμοποιούμε για να περιγράψουμε την απουσία θερμότητας. Δεν μπορούμε να μετρήσουμε το κρύο. Η θερμότητα είναι ενέργεια. Το κρύο δεν είναι το αντίθετο της θερμότητας, κύριε, είναι απλά η απουσία της.
Στην αίθουσα επικρατεί σιγή...
*Φοιτ.:* Σκεφτείτε το σκοτάδι, καθηγητά. Υπάρχει κάτι που να ονομάζουμε σκοτάδι;
*Καθ.:* Ναι, τι είναι η νύχτα αν δεν υπάρχει σκοτάδι;
*Φοιτ.:* Κάνετε και πάλι λάθος, κύριε καθηγητά. Το «σκοτάδι» είναι η απουσία κάποιου άλλου παράγοντα. Μπορεί να έχεις λιγοστό φως, κανονικό φως, λαμπερό φως, εκτυφλωτικό φως... Αλλά, όταν δεν έχεις φως, δεν έχεις τίποτα και αυτό το ονομάζουμε σκοτάδι, έτσι δεν είναι; Στην πραγματικότητα το σκοτάδι απλά δεν υπάρχει. Αν υπήρχε θα μπορούσες να κάνεις το σκοτάδι σκοτεινότερο.
*Καθ.:* Που θέλεις να καταλήξεις με όλα αυτά, νεαρέ;
*Φοιτ.:* Κύριε, ότι η φιλοσοφική σας σκέψη είναι ελαττωματική.
*Καθ.:* Ελαττωματική!; Μήπως μπορείς να μου εξηγήσεις γιατί;
*Φοιτ.:* Καθηγητά, σκέφτεστε μέσα στα όρια της δυαδικότητας. Υποστηρίζετε ότι υπάρχει η ζωή και μετά υπάρχει και ο θάνατος, ένας καλός Θεός και ένας κακός Θεός. Βλέπετε την έννοια του Θεού σαν κάτι τελικό, κάτι που μπορεί να μετρηθεί. Κύριε, η επιστήμη δεν μπορεί να εξηγήσει ούτε κάτι τόσο απλό όπως την σκέψη. Χρησιμοποιεί την ηλεκτρική και μαγνητική ενέργεια, αλλά δεν έχει δει ποτέ, πόσο μάλλον να καταλάβει απόλυτα αυτήν την ενέργεια. Το να βλέπεις το θάνατο σαν το αντίθετο της ζωής είναι σαν να αγνοείς το γεγονός ότι ο θάνατος δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει αυτόνομος. Ο θάνατος δεν είναι το αντίθετο της ζωής: είναι απλά η απουσία της. Τώρα πείτε μου, καθηγητά. Διδάσκετε στους φοιτητές σας ότι εξελίχτηκαν από μια μαϊμού;
*Καθ.:* Εάν αναφέρεσαι στην φυσική εξελικτική πορεία, τότε ναι, και βέβαια.
*Φοιτ.:* Έχετε ποτέ παρακολουθήσει με τα μάτια σας την εξέλιξη;
*Καθ.:* ...
*Φοιτ.:* Εφόσον κανένας δεν παρακολούθησε ποτέ την διαδικασία εξέλιξης επιτόπου και κανένας δεν μπορεί να αποδείξει ότι αυτή η διαδικασία δεν σταματά ποτέ, τότε διδάσκεται την προσωπική σας άποψη επί του θέματος. Τότε μήπως δεν είστε επιστήμονας, αλλά απλά ένας κήρυκας;
*Καθ.:* ...
*Φοιτ.:* Υπάρχει κάποιος στην τάξη που να έχει δει τον εγκέφαλο του καθηγητή; Που να έχει ακούσει ή νιώσει ή ακουμπήσει ή μυρίσει τον εγκέφαλο του καθηγητή; Κανένας. Άρα σύμφωνα με τους κανόνες του εμπειρικού, ελεγχόμενου και με δυνατότητα προβολής πρωτόκολλου, η επιστήμη ισχυρίζεται ότι δεν έχετε εγκέφαλο, κύριε. Και αφού είναι έτσι τα πράγματα, τότε, με όλο τον σεβασμό, πώς μπορούμε να εμπιστευτούμε αυτά που διδάσκετε, κύριε;
*Καθ.:* Μου φαίνεται ότι απλά θα πρέπει να στηριχτείς στην πίστη σου, παιδί μου.
*Φοιτ.:* Αυτό είναι, κύριε... Ο σύνδεσμος μεταξύ του ανθρώπου και του Θεού είναι η ΠΙΣΤΗ. Αυτή είναι που κινεί τα πράγματα και τα κρατάει ζωντανά.

Αυτός ο νεαρός φοιτητής ήταν ο ALBERT EINSTEIN... "

Φυσικα δεν μπορω να γνωριζω εαν ηταν οντως ο Αινσταιν αλλα αυτο λιγη σημασια νομιζω οτι εχει,διοτι ειναι σιγουρο πως ηταν αυτος που ελεγε οτι "ειναι ευκολοτερο να διασπασεις ενα ατομο παρα μια προκαταληψη"....Ας εχουμε υποψιν μας οταν μιλουμε για επιστημη κα την περιφημη "γάτα του Σρέντιγκερ" ....

Επισης μια διορθωση ως προς την χρηση ενθεογεννων ουσιων απο Βουδιστες και Ινδουιστες: δεν υπαρχει τετοιο πραγμα!Η χρηση τετοιων ουσιων υπαρχει σε μικρης κλιμακας κοσμοθεασεις (οπως διαφορων Ιθαγενων της Αμερικανικης Ηπειρου) και εχει διαδοθει στον δυτικο κοσμο μεσω των συγγραματων του Καστανετα.Εκτος κι αν θεωρει καποιος τετοιες ουσιες το λιβανι και τα συνναφη,οποτε πασο.

Η εννοια του καρμα ειναι πολυ συνθετη για να της προσδωσει καποιος απλοικα χαρακτηριστικα κ φυσικα ενυπαρχει σε ολες τις γνωστες θρησκειες.

Αγαπητε φιλε που ρωτας για το τι υπαρχει μετα απο αυτο το οποιο ονομαζουμε ζωη,θα πρεπει να καταλαβεις οτι χιλια ατομα να ρωτησεις χιλιες διαφορετικες αληθειες θα παραλαβεις.Αυτη ομως που εχει σημασια ειναι η δικη σου θεαση διοτι αυτη και μονο συνιστα την δικη σου πραγματικοτητα ειτε τωρα ειτε τοτε.

----------


## PETRAN

> Μια καλησπερα σε ολους!
> 
> "Ένας άθεος καθηγητής της φιλοσοφίας συζητά με έναν φοιτητή του, για την σχέση μεταξύ επιστήμης και πίστης στον Θεό.
> *Καθηγητής:* Λοιπόν, πιστεύεις στον Θεό;
> *Φοιτητής*: Βεβαίως, κύριε.
> *Καθ.:* Είναι καλός ο Θεός;
> *Φοιτ.:* Φυσικά.
> *Καθ.:* Είναι ο Θεός παντοδύναμος;
> *Φοιτ.:* Ναι
> ...



Ναι, οκ , σιγά μην ήταν ο Albert Einstein αυτός. Ο Albert Einstein δεν πίστευε σε "προσωπικό θεό" η σε μεταθανάτια ζωή, αλλά σε ένα μαθηματικό θεό γεομέτρη που τον ταύτιζε με την φύση όπως και μερικοί διαφωτιστές (θεός που δεν έχει ανθρώπινα συναισθήματα και ούτε νοιάζεται για τους ανθρώπους). Αλλά και κάποιος μεγάλος επιστήμονας να πίστευε δεν λέει τίποτα για την ύπαρξη θεού. 


Όσο για την εξέλιξη μέσω φυσικής επιλογής, υπάρχουν τόσα πολλά επιστημονικά στοιχεία που δεν ξέρω από που να προταρχίσω. Κανένας επιστήμονας δεν έχει δει οποιαδήποτε διαδικασία να γίνεται μπροστά στα μάτια του. Λες αν έχει δει κάποιος in real-time" άτομα άνθρακα να κάνουν δεσμούς με άτομα οξυγόνου η διάφορες κβαντομηχανικές διαδικασίες? η την θεωρία της σχετικότητας? Η αστροφυσικές θεωρίες? Η η... Όλα αυτά τα ξέρουμε από αποτελέσματα πειραμάτων και τις μετρήσεις των μηχανημάτων μας. Και όπως ακριβώς παίρνουμε πειραματικά αποτελέσαμτα από φυσικές και χημικές διαδικασίες έτσι παίρνουμε και από την βιολογία και την ψυχολογία. 


Για την εξέλιξη υπάρχουν άπειρα πειραματικά αποτελέσαμτα που να έχουν μαρτυρήσει "εξέλιξη", σε μοριακές ενώσεις τύπου RNA, σε μικροοργανισμούς και σε προσαρμογές οργανισμών ύστερα από τεχνιτές επεμβάσεις στην φύση. Ο λόγος που το HIV δεν το "αναγνωρίζει" το ανοσοποιητικό σύστημα είναι επειδή ο ιός μεταλλάσεται συνέχεια, κάνει δηλαδή πιο πολλά "λάθη" στην αντιγραφή του με αποτέλεσμα να μην είναι αναγνωρίσιμος. Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και με τον ανταγωνισμό αντιβιοτικών και με διάφορα strains βακτηρίων. Πλέον λόγω των αντιβιοτικών υπάρχουν βακτήρια που παλιότερα δεν υπήρχαν. Κατα την βιομηχανική επανάσταση η φυσική επιλογή παρατηρήθηκε σε πάρα πολλές περιπτώσεις, όπως σε μαύρα πουλιά που επικράτησαν επειδή ήταν καμουφλαρισμένα από τον καπνό των βιομηχανιών και δημιουργήθηκαν "νέα είδη". Συνεχίζει και αποδεικνύεται και σήμερα σε άπειρα παρόμοια παραδείγματα την φύση. Πλέον υπάρχουν και στοιχεία και από την μοριακή γενετική, που απέδειξε την χρωμοσωματική συσχέτηση μεταξύ ανθρώπου και χιμπαντζή όπως και άπειρες άλλες μοριακές συσχετίσεις μεταξύ ειδών. Γενικά υπάρχουν στοιχεία για την εξέλιξη-μέσω-φυσικής-επιλογής (καμία σχέση με την ρήση "έγινε από μόνο του τυχαία", όποιος το λέει αυτό δεν έχει ιδέα τι είναι η εξέλιξη μέσω φυσικής επιλογής) από διάφορες επιστήμες όπως την οικολογία, την περιβαλλοντική βιολογία, την παλαιοντολογία, την ανατομία, την φυσιολογία, την μικοβιολογία, την μοριακή βιολογία, την βιοχημεία και την γενετική.Το τελευταίο που θα ήθελα να δω στην Ελλάδα είναι ignorant τύπους α-λα ακραίων ηλίθιων εβανγκελιστών που δέχονται ότι ο θεός έκανε την γη, τον ουρανό μετά τους αστέρες, τον αδάμ και την εύα σε 7 ημέρες και ότι ύστερα ο αδάμ έδωσε τα ονόματα στα ζωάκια...

----------


## Lou!

ρε συ πετραν, μια απορια εχω μοναχα με την επιστημη: πώς ξεκινησε να δημιουργειται το συμπαν απο το τιποτα? εκει δυσκολευομαι λιγο.

----------


## PETRAN

> ρε συ πετραν, μια απορια εχω μοναχα με την επιστημη: πώς ξεκινησε να δημιουργειται το συμπαν απο το τιποτα? εκει δυσκολευομαι λιγο.



Well, ερευνάται γλυκιά μου! Κάνε ένα search σε σύγχρονες "θεωρίες των πάντων" η κοσμολογικά μοντέλα. Διερευνάται, αυτό είναι η επιστήμη, ρίχνεις φως σε άγνωστα πράγματα. Κάποτε λέγανε τα ίδια για το οτιδήποτε. "Πως ρε συ η γη είναι σφαιρική και δεν πέφτουμε?" "Πως είναι δυνατόν η γη να μην είναι το κέντρο του κόσμου"? "Πως υπάρχει ζωή χωρίς να υπάρχει ζωική ουσία"? Άπειρα τέτοια. Με τον καιρό ανακαλύπτεις. Δες και κανα ντοκιμαντέρ να πάρεις μια ιδέα, έχουν γίνει πολύ πολύπλοκες οι φυσικές θεωρίες και θα γίνουν ακόμα πολύ πιο πολύ. Υπάρχουν και διάφορες φιλοσοφικές θεωρίες γύρω από αυτό που ρωτάς, όπως "η κοπερνική αρχή" και η "ανθρωπική αρχή". Μπορείς να ψάξεις πολύ πράγμα από το να ψάχνεις συνέχεια τον γέροντα εκείνο και το θαύμα το άλλο. Το να βάζεις τον "θεό" πίσω από κάθε φαινόμενο δεν εξηγείς απολύτως τίποτα. Δεν εξηγείς ένα μυστήριο με ακόμα ένα μυστήριο. Όσες φορές γινοταν αυτό στην ιστορία βγήκε να είναι λάθος και πάντα ήταν πρόφαση σκοταδισμού και άσκησης ελέγχου από την εκκλησία.

----------


## Lou!

κ πώς η επιστημη μπορει να αποδειξει οτι δεν υπαρχει Θεος? πώς το βλεπεις εσυ αυτο?

----------


## PETRAN

> κ πώς η επιστημη μπορει να αποδειξει οτι δεν υπαρχει Θεος? πώς το βλεπεις εσυ αυτο?




Αν εξηγήσει όλα τα φαινόμενα χωρίς να έχει βρει θεό, τότε δεν υπάρχει θεός. Αν κάπου πέσει σε αδιέξοδο τότε το σκεφτόμαστε. Μέχρι τώρα δεν έχει σκαλώσει πουθενά.

----------


## kokoa

"_Ναι, οκ , σιγά μην ήταν ο Albert Einstein αυτός. Ο Albert Einstein δεν πίστευε σε "προσωπικό θεό" η σε μεταθανάτια ζωή, αλλά σε ένα μαθηματικό θεό γεομέτρη που τον ταύτιζε με την φύση όπως και μερικοί διαφωτιστές (θεός που δεν έχει ανθρώπινα συναισθήματα και ούτε νοιάζεται για τους ανθρώπους). Αλλά και κάποιος μεγάλος επιστήμονας να πίστευε δεν λέει τίποτα για την ύπαρξη θεού_. "

Που ξερεις τι πιστευε ο Αινσταιν?Βεβαια ο Α ειχε πει "Όσο οι νόμοι των μαθηματικών ανταποκρίνονται στην πραγματικότητα, δεν είναι σαφείς, και όσο σαφείς είναι, δεν ανταποκρίνονται στην πραγματικότητα" αλλα και παλι δεν μπορω να εχω τι δικη σου βεβαιοτητα για το τι πιστευε...Αλλα οπως ειπα και πριν,δεν εχει και ιδιατερη σημασια για καποιον αλλον εξον απ τον ιδιο.Επισης,απο που συναγεις οτι μιλησα ή υπονοησα εγω κατι περι "προσωπικου" θεου?

_"Όσο για την εξέλιξη μέσω φυσικής επιλογής, υπάρχουν τόσα πολλά επιστημονικά στοιχεία που δεν ξέρω από που να προταρχίσω. Κανένας επιστήμονας δεν έχει δει οποιαδήποτε διαδικασία να γίνεται μπροστά στα μάτια του. Λες αν έχει δει κάποιος in real-time" άτομα άνθρακα να κάνουν δεσμούς με άτομα οξυγόνου η διάφορες κβαντομηχανικές διαδικασίες? η την θεωρία της σχετικότητας? Η αστροφυσικές θεωρίες? Η η... Όλα αυτά τα ξέρουμε από αποτελέσματα πειραμάτων και τις μετρήσεις των μηχανημάτων μας. Και όπως ακριβώς παίρνουμε πειραματικά αποτελέσαμτα από φυσικές και χημικές διαδικασίες έτσι παίρνουμε και από την βιολογία και την ψυχολογία_."

Παλι δεν "σε πιανω" εδω...Φυσικη επιλογη και εξελιξη της?Δλδ?Αναφερεσαι στη γατα του Σρέντιγκερ? Ο Schrödinger απλα εδειξε οτι υπαρξη πολλων πραγματικοτητων,την γνωστη επαλληλία κβαντικών καταστάσεων.Ποια ειναι η φυσικη επιλογη εδω?

Στο υπολοιπο κειμενο σου,συγχωρα με αλλα, δεν καταλαβαινω καν τι θες να πεις....

----------


## carrie

Εγω εχω διαβασει αρκετα λογια του Αινσταιν οπου αναφερεται στο Θεο, οπως πχ θα ηθελα να γνωρισω τις σκεψεις του Θεου, οτι οταν η απαντηση ειναι απλη ο Θεος απανταει, η επιστημη χωρις θρησκεια ειναι lame κτλ. Δεν ξερω σε τι ειδος Θεου αναφεροταν, αλλα μου φαινεται δυσκολο να πιστεψω οτι ειχε φτιαξει εναν μαθηματικο Θεο.

----------


## Lou!

> Αντί να χρησιμοποιούμε τις γνώσεις μας και τα μυαλά μας να προσπαθήσουμε να χτίσουμε λίγο την Ελλάδα, μια χώρα που μια ζωή μαστίζεται από τον σκοταδισμό (τι ειρωνία, από την χώρα που προήρθε το φως...) τους παπάδες, την αμορφωσιά και τον λαικισμό, γυρνάμε πίσω στον μεσαίωνα και το βυζάντιο με θεούς, διαβόλια, τριβόλια, παραδείσους και κολάσεις. Συγνώμη που στο πάω προσωπικά, αλλά σε θυμάμαι σαν από τα πιο βαθυστόχαστα και κοφτερά μυαλά και έχεις πάρει το μονοπάτι της καλόγριας.


το σχολιο σου ισως κ να με τιμα. ο αγαπημενος μου παπας εχει κανει 2 διδακτορικα στην αμερικη σε MIT κ Harvard, εκανε πολυ σημαντικες δημοσιευσεις σε αστροφυσικη κ βιοιατρικη τεχνολογια, τον πηρανε στη NASA, κ τα παρατησε ολα για να παει να γινει μοναχος στο αγιον ορος. ασχημα ειναι να εισαι κ επιστημονας κ να εχεις κ μια ζωντανη προσωπικη σχεση με τον Θεο? χωρις να εισαι υποχρεωμενος να παρεις LSD κ μανιταρια κ εκστασι!

εσενα κατα τη γνωμη σου για την αμορφωσια κ το λαικισμο στην ελλαδα του σημερα φταιει η διδασκαλια του Χριστου? εγραψε πουθενα ο Χριστος να μην μορφωνονται κ να μενουν σκοταδιασμενοι οι ανθρωποι? (για να ειμαι ειλικρινης δεν εχω διαβασει την ΚΔ οποτε μπορει κ να το εγραψε).

μονο αυτα εκανε η εκκλησια στους βυζαντινους χρονους? μονο μεσαιωνα κ ιερα εξεταση κ σκοταδισμο? τα εκανε, οντως.

δεν εκανε τπτ αλλο? δεν εβγαλε πολιτισμο?

δεν εβγαλε βυζαντινη αρχιτεκτονικη? (οσιος λουκας στη θηβα, καπνικαρεα, μικρη μητροπολη, βυζαντινες εκκλησιες κλπ κλπ) δεν εχτισε αγια σοφια?

δεν εβγαλε βυζαντινη μουσικη? δεν ηταν οι βυζαντινοι μετρ στην τεχνη του ψηφιδωτου? [ασχετως αν εσενα δεν σου αρεσει καποια μορφη τεχνης της περιοδου, ασχετως απο τα προσωπικα μας υποκειμενικα γουστα δηλ].

δεν εγραψαν υμνους εκκλησιαστικους στην αρχαια ελληνικη που για πολλους ειναι ποιητικα κοσμηματα? δεν συντηρησε την ελληνικη γλωσσα? πώς διατηρηθηκε 1000 χρονια χωρις να εξαφανισθει?

φυσικα γινοντουσαν κ κακως κειμενα κ σκανδαλα κ τοτε, οπως σε καθε εποχη.

----------


## Lou!

> Εγω εχω διαβασει αρκετα λογια του Αινσταιν οπου αναφερεται στο Θεο, οπως πχ θα ηθελα να γνωρισω τις σκεψεις του Θεου, οτι οταν η απαντηση ειναι απλη ο Θεος απανταει, η επιστημη χωρις θρησκεια ειναι lame κτλ. Δεν ξερω σε τι ειδος Θεου αναφεροταν, αλλα μου φαινεται δυσκολο να πιστεψω οτι ειχε φτιαξει εναν μαθηματικο Θεο.


απο οσο γνωριζω ο αινσταιν πιστευε σε Θεο, οπως κ ο μπορ. αλλα δεν ειμαι κ σιγουρη, μπορει να εχω παραπληροφορηθει. απλα δεν πιστευε στο Θεο, με τον τροπο που μπορει να υπαγορευει μια θρησκεια. δεν πιστευε με στενομυαλο τροπο.

----------


## Lou!

> Αν εξηγήσει όλα τα φαινόμενα χωρίς να έχει βρει θεό, τότε δεν υπάρχει θεός. Αν κάπου πέσει σε αδιέξοδο τότε το σκεφτόμαστε. Μέχρι τώρα δεν έχει σκαλώσει πουθενά.


οχι βεβαια. αν μπορει να εξηγησει ολα τα φαινομενα χωρις να εχει βρει Θεο, τοτε σημαινει οτι δεν μπορει η επιστημη να ανιχνευσει το Θεο. μπορει να υπαρχει Θεος, οπως, πολυ σωστα, μπορει κ να μην υπαρχει. αυτο που λες δεν ειναι αποδειξη οτι δεν υπαρχει κατι.

μπα, αμφιβαλλω οτι δεν εχει σκαλωσει πουθενα, γιατι παρα πολλα πορισματα της επιστημης ανατραπηκαν στην εξελιξη της. πχ το οτι η γη ειναι επιπεδη, ανατραπηκε κ αντικατασταθηκε απο την υποθεση οτι η γη ειναι στρογγυλη. το γεωκεντρικο συστημα, ανατραπηκε κ αντικατασταθηκε απο το ηλιοκεντρικο. η θεωρια του νευτωνα ανατραπηκε στο μακροεπιπεδο κ αντικατασταθηκε απο τη θεωρια της σχετικοτητας. ετσι μπορει να εχουμε κ αλλες ανατροπες μελλοντικα. καποια πορισματα της επιστημης μπορει να ειναι λανθασμενα.

απο οσο ειχα διαβασει, για τη θεωρια οτι τα παντα μπορει να εχουν δημιουργηθει με τη θεωρια της εξελιξης απο το τιποτα, στατιστικοι βιολογοι εχουν κανει προσομιωσεις κ εχουν υπολογησει ποσο χρονο θα χρειαζοταν με τυχαιες κινησεις να γινει κατι τετοιο κ ο χρονος που υπολογιστηκε υπερβαινει κατα πολυ, οχι μονο την ηλικια της γης, αλλα κ της ηλικια τους συμπαντος. φυσικα μπορει κ να κανουν κ λαθος.

αλλα ετσι κ αλλιως, ακομα κ αν σε ολα η επιστημη ειναι σωστη, ας πουμε οτι ειναι, αυτο πώς αποδυκνυει την μη υπαρξη ενος Θεου, που στο κατω κατω λεγεται οτι ειναι κ ακτιστος, κ την υπαρξη αλλων διαστασεων οι οποιες δεν ειναι αντιληπτες με τις 5 αισθησεις που εχουμε?

εμενα προσωπικα η θεση μου ειναι οτι η επιστημη δεν μπορει ουτε να αποδειξει, ουτε να διαψευσει την υπαρξη του Θεου κ ενος ακτιστου κοσμου. οποτε το ερωτημα μενει ανοιχτο. οπως εχει μεινει κ για χιλιαδες χρονια αλλωστε. δεν εχω προσωπικα καποια απαντηση. απλα μου εκανε εντυπωση η σιγουρια σου κ η βεβαιοτητα σου οτι η επιστημη μπορει να αποδειξει τα παντα.

----------


## PETRAN

> Εγω εχω διαβασει αρκετα λογια του Αινσταιν οπου αναφερεται στο Θεο, οπως πχ θα ηθελα να γνωρισω τις σκεψεις του Θεου, οτι οταν η απαντηση ειναι απλη ο Θεος απανταει, η επιστημη χωρις θρησκεια ειναι lame κτλ. Δεν ξερω σε τι ειδος Θεου αναφεροταν, αλλα μου φαινεται δυσκολο να πιστεψω οτι ειχε φτιαξει εναν μαθηματικο Θεο.




O Einstein δεν είχε ασπαστεί την ιουδαική - η οποιαδήποτε άλλη - θρησκεία και δεν πίστευε σε αγγέλους, συναισθηματίες θεούς και μεταθανάτιες ζωές. O Einstein χρησιμοποιούσε την λέξη "θεός" για την φύση/ένα κομψό μαθηματικό σχέδιο της φύσης. Δεν είναι θέμα πίστης είναι fact. Καμιά φορά το google search βοηθάει.  :Wink:  Πολλοί φιλόσοφοι του διαφωτισμού όπως και αρχαίοι Έλληνες αναφερόντουσαν σε μια αρχή/θεό με τον ίδιο τρόπο, δεν το συνέδεαν με ψυχές, σωτηρίες και μεταθανάτιες ζωές. 


Του έχουν φορτώσει πάρα πολλά του καημένου του Einstein, όπως το ότι είπε ότι χρησιμοποιούμε το 10% του εγκεφάλου και άλλα κουλά.

----------


## PETRAN

> το σχολιο σου ισως κ να με τιμα. ο αγαπημενος μου παπας εχει κανει 2 διδακτορικα στην αμερικη σε MIT κ Harvard, εκανε πολυ σημαντικες δημοσιευσεις σε αστροφυσικη κ βιοιατρικη τεχνολογια, τον πηρανε στη NASA, κ τα παρατησε ολα για να παει να γινει μοναχος στο αγιον ορος. ασχημα ειναι να εισαι κ επιστημονας κ να εχεις κ μια ζωντανη προσωπικη σχεση με τον Θεο? χωρις να εισαι υποχρεωμενος να παρεις LSD κ μανιταρια κ εκστασι!
> 
> εσενα κατα τη γνωμη σου για την αμορφωσια κ το λαικισμο στην ελλαδα του σημερα φταιει η διδασκαλια του Χριστου? εγραψε πουθενα ο Χριστος να μην μορφωνονται κ να μενουν σκοταδιασμενοι οι ανθρωποι? (για να ειμαι ειλικρινης δεν εχω διαβασει την ΚΔ οποτε μπορει κ να το εγραψε).
> 
> μονο αυτα εκανε η εκκλησια στους βυζαντινους χρονους? μονο μεσαιωνα κ ιερα εξεταση κ σκοταδισμο? τα εκανε, οντως.
> 
> δεν εκανε τπτ αλλο? δεν εβγαλε πολιτισμο?
> 
> δεν εβγαλε βυζαντινη αρχιτεκτονικη? (οσιος λουκας στη θηβα, καπνικαρεα, μικρη μητροπολη, βυζαντινες εκκλησιες κλπ κλπ) δεν εχτισε αγια σοφια?
> ...


 
Συγνώμη, μιλάμε για 1 παπά. Οκ. Ν= 1 λολ. 


Συγνώμη, αλλά για μένα η βυζαντινή περίοδος είναι η ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΗ στην ιστορία του Ελληνισμού (μαζί με την σύγχρονη). Πέρα από κάτι τεχονολογικές πατέντες, τους μπιντέδες και την αρχιτεκτονική (που προσωπικά δεν μου αρέσει αισθητικά στο ελάχιστο), δεν είχαν κανένα μεγάλο φιλοσοφικό/καλλιτενχικό/επιστημονικό έργο γιατί υπήρχε η θεολογία. Όσο για την μουσική, θα σε βάλω να ακούς τον σταθμό της εκκλησίας για μια συνεχόμενη μέρα. Έτσι για πείραμα ρε παιδί μου. 

ΟΥΤΕ ΚΑΝ μην συγκρίνεις την ΚΛΑΣΙΚΗ ελλάδα με το Βυζάντιο. Απλά σε σχέση με την εντελώς σκοταδιστική δύση το Βυζάντιο ήταν κάπως καλύτερο. Όλους τους είχε μαμήσει η θρησκεία

----------


## PETRAN

> "_Ναι, οκ , σιγά μην ήταν ο Albert Einstein αυτός. Ο Albert Einstein δεν πίστευε σε "προσωπικό θεό" η σε μεταθανάτια ζωή, αλλά σε ένα μαθηματικό θεό γεομέτρη που τον ταύτιζε με την φύση όπως και μερικοί διαφωτιστές (θεός που δεν έχει ανθρώπινα συναισθήματα και ούτε νοιάζεται για τους ανθρώπους). Αλλά και κάποιος μεγάλος επιστήμονας να πίστευε δεν λέει τίποτα για την ύπαρξη θεού_. "
> 
> Που ξερεις τι πιστευε ο Αινσταιν?Βεβαια ο Α ειχε πει "Όσο οι νόμοι των μαθηματικών ανταποκρίνονται στην πραγματικότητα, δεν είναι σαφείς, και όσο σαφείς είναι, δεν ανταποκρίνονται στην πραγματικότητα" αλλα και παλι δεν μπορω να εχω τι δικη σου βεβαιοτητα για το τι πιστευε...Αλλα οπως ειπα και πριν,δεν εχει και ιδιατερη σημασια για καποιον αλλον εξον απ τον ιδιο.Επισης,απο που συναγεις οτι μιλησα ή υπονοησα εγω κατι περι "προσωπικου" θεου?
> 
> _"Όσο για την εξέλιξη μέσω φυσικής επιλογής, υπάρχουν τόσα πολλά επιστημονικά στοιχεία που δεν ξέρω από που να προταρχίσω. Κανένας επιστήμονας δεν έχει δει οποιαδήποτε διαδικασία να γίνεται μπροστά στα μάτια του. Λες αν έχει δει κάποιος in real-time" άτομα άνθρακα να κάνουν δεσμούς με άτομα οξυγόνου η διάφορες κβαντομηχανικές διαδικασίες? η την θεωρία της σχετικότητας? Η αστροφυσικές θεωρίες? Η η... Όλα αυτά τα ξέρουμε από αποτελέσματα πειραμάτων και τις μετρήσεις των μηχανημάτων μας. Και όπως ακριβώς παίρνουμε πειραματικά αποτελέσαμτα από φυσικές και χημικές διαδικασίες έτσι παίρνουμε και από την βιολογία και την ψυχολογία_."
> 
> Παλι δεν "σε πιανω" εδω...Φυσικη επιλογη και εξελιξη της?Δλδ?Αναφερεσαι στη γατα του Σρέντιγκερ? Ο Schrödinger απλα εδειξε οτι υπαρξη πολλων πραγματικοτητων,την γνωστη επαλληλία κβαντικών καταστάσεων.Ποια ειναι η φυσικη επιλογη εδω?
> 
> Στο υπολοιπο κειμενο σου,συγχωρα με αλλα, δεν καταλαβαινω καν τι θες να πεις....




Ποια γάτα του Σρόντιγκερ, ο βασικότερος μηχανισμός της εξέλιξης είναι η "εξέλιξη-μέσω-φυσικής-επιλογής". (Υπάρχουν και άλλο λιγότερο σημαντικοί μηχανισμοί όπως η "φυλετική-επιλογή" κ.α. και η θεωρία της εξέλιξης του Lamarck, που τώρα τελευταία ισχύει λίγο και αυτή με την "επιγενετική". μετά υπάρχει και η ψευδο-θεωρία της εξέλιξης μέσω-νοήμονος-σχεδιασμού αλλά αυτή η θεωρία είναι απλά μεταμφιεσμένος βιβλικός δημιουργισμός και δεν έχει στοιχεία να την υποστηρίξουν).


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Natural_selection


Καλό είναι να μαθαίνεις πρώτα τι λέει μια θεωρία και τι στοιχεία υπάρχουν για να την υποστηρίξουν πριν να μην την δεχτείς ε? Δηλαδή εγώ κατακρίνω τον χριστιανισμό αλλά τουλάχιστον έχω διαβάσει την καινή διαθήκη.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## PETRAN

> οχι βεβαια. αν μπορει να εξηγησει ολα τα φαινομενα χωρις να εχει βρει Θεο, τοτε σημαινει οτι δεν μπορει η επιστημη να ανιχνευσει το Θεο. μπορει να υπαρχει Θεος, οπως, πολυ σωστα, μπορει κ να μην υπαρχει. αυτο που λες δεν ειναι αποδειξη οτι δεν υπαρχει κατι.
> 
> μπα, αμφιβαλλω οτι δεν εχει σκαλωσει πουθενα, γιατι παρα πολλα πορισματα της επιστημης ανατραπηκαν στην εξελιξη της. πχ το οτι η γη ειναι επιπεδη, ανατραπηκε κ αντικατασταθηκε απο την υποθεση οτι η γη ειναι στρογγυλη. το γεωκεντρικο συστημα, ανατραπηκε κ αντικατασταθηκε απο το ηλιοκεντρικο. η θεωρια του νευτωνα ανατραπηκε στο μακροεπιπεδο κ αντικατασταθηκε απο τη θεωρια της σχετικοτητας. ετσι μπορει να εχουμε κ αλλες ανατροπες μελλοντικα. καποια πορισματα της επιστημης μπορει να ειναι λανθασμενα.
> 
> απο οσο ειχα διαβασει, για τη θεωρια οτι τα παντα μπορει να εχουν δημιουργηθει με τη θεωρια της εξελιξης απο το τιποτα, στατιστικοι βιολογοι εχουν κανει προσομιωσεις κ εχουν υπολογησει ποσο χρονο θα χρειαζοταν με τυχαιες κινησεις να γινει κατι τετοιο κ ο χρονος που υπολογιστηκε υπερβαινει κατα πολυ, οχι μονο την ηλικια της γης, αλλα κ της ηλικια τους συμπαντος. φυσικα μπορει κ να κανουν κ λαθος.
> 
> αλλα ετσι κ αλλιως, ακομα κ αν σε ολα η επιστημη ειναι σωστη, ας πουμε οτι ειναι, αυτο πώς αποδυκνυει την μη υπαρξη ενος Θεου, που στο κατω κατω λεγεται οτι ειναι κ ακτιστος, κ την υπαρξη αλλων διαστασεων οι οποιες δεν ειναι αντιληπτες με τις 5 αισθησεις που εχουμε?
> 
> εμενα προσωπικα η θεση μου ειναι οτι η επιστημη δεν μπορει ουτε να αποδειξει, ουτε να διαψευσει την υπαρξη του Θεου κ ενος ακτιστου κοσμου. οποτε το ερωτημα μενει ανοιχτο. οπως εχει μεινει κ για χιλιαδες χρονια αλλωστε. δεν εχω προσωπικα καποια απαντηση. απλα μου εκανε εντυπωση η σιγουρια σου κ η βεβαιοτητα σου οτι η επιστημη μπορει να αποδειξει τα παντα.




Εώς τώρα, η επιστήμη αποδεικνύει, ενδεικνύει, φωτίζει, εξερευνεί, προχωράει δυναμικά στο σκοτάδι μπροστά μας. Η θρησκεία παραμένει προσκολημένη σε άκαμπτα πιστεύω. Δεν λέω ότι δεν μπορούν να συνυπάρχουν, οκ, αλλά δεν μου αρέσει όταν η θρησκεία μπαίνει στα λημέρια της επιστήμης και "τυφλώνει" κόσμο που δεν γνωρίζει κάποια πράγματα, ιδιαίτερα σε θέμα υγείας κλπ. 

Και μένα μου κάνει εντύπωση η σιγουριά σου να "συμπεριλαμβάνεις" έναν "αόρατο πατέρα" σε κάθε τι με μόνο στοιχείο κάτι γραμμένα κείμενα από άγνωστους συγγραφείς του 1ο αιώνα αλλά οκ.

----------


## kokoa

Φιλε Petran το να επικοινωνησω μαζι σου θα χρειαστει πολυ χρονο και δεν βλεπω να απορρεει απ υτο καποιο οφελος για μενα οποτε καλη συνεχεια σ οτι κι αν κανεις...

Αγαπητη Lou! ριξε μια ματια στο παρακατω κειμενο:

Στάση αεικίνητη «εν φάτνη»
Tου Xρηστου Γιανναρα

O θάνατος μηδενίζει ή αιωνίζει (κάνει αιώνια) την ανθρώπινη ύπαρξη; Kαι τα δύο ενδεχόμενα είναι εξίσου εφιαλτικά. Nα αφανίζεται η μόνη (στο γνωστό σύμπαν) αυτοσυνείδητη υπαρκτική ετερότητα –ετερότητα ενεργητική: δημιουργική μοναδικού, ανόμοιου, ανεπανάληπτου λόγου– είναι σίγουρα ένας ανυπόφορος παραλογιασμός. Aλλά και το ενδεχόμενο να παρατείνεται ατέλειωτα στον χρόνο η αυτοσυνείδηση (με μνήμη και κρίση) ύπαρξη, μόνο πανικό προκαλεί. Mόνο νοητικά να συλλάβει κανείς την πιθανότητα να υπάρχει ύστερα από πέντε, λ.χ. δισεκατομμύρια χρόνια (όσα η ηλικία του ηλιακού μας συστήματος) και χωρίς προοπτική τέλους, ισοδυναμεί με ψηλάφηση κόλασης.

Aπό όσο ξέρω, μόνο η χριστιανική παράδοση, μέσα από το πλήθος των θρησκειών και των φιλοσοφικών συστημάτων, αναμετρήθηκε με το αγχωτικό δίλημμα: μηδενισμός ή διαιώνιση της ατομικής ύπαρξης. Tο ερώτημα συνδέθηκε, πολύ σωστά, με τον ορισμό της φύσης του χρόνου και ο προβληματισμός βασίστηκε στον μεγάλο μάστορα των ορισμών, τον Aριστοτέλη.

O χρόνος είναι συνάρτηση της κίνησης, παρατήρησε ο Aριστοτέλης: «άμα γαρ κινήσεως αισθανόμεθα και χρόνου». Eίναι, δηλαδή, μια κίνηση με προϋποθέσεις. Προϋπόθεση για να συνιστά η κίνηση χρόνο, είναι η παρουσία του ανθρώπινου νου που έχει την ικανότητα του «χρονίζειν»: μετράει την κίνηση ως επίγνωση διαδοχής προτέρου και υστέρου. Oταν η ψυχή «λάβη αίσθησιν» του «νυν» ως μέσου (ορίου) στην κινητική διαδοχή προτέρου και υστέρου, τότε έχουμε επίγνωστη χρόνου. 

Aν, όμως, βιώσει η ψυχή το «νυν» ως μη αριθμούμενο «εν», δίχως αίσθηση «οριστικής» μετάβασης από άλλο σε άλλο, τότε «ου δοκεί χρόνος γεγονέναι ουδείς, ότι ουδέ κίνησις». Πρέπει να αριθμηθεί η κίνηση από την ψυχή, ως διαδοχή προτέρου και υστέρου, για να έχουμε χρόνο. Eτσι καταλήγει ο Aριστοτέλης στον περίφημο ορισμό του: «τούτο γαρ έστιν ο χρόνος, αριθμός κινήσεως κατά το πρότερον και ύστερον».

Oμως, εκτός από αίσθηση της ψυχής, η μετάβαση από το πρότερον στο ύστερον είναι πάντοτε και μια κίνηση φθοροποιός. O Aριστοτέλης το πιστοποιεί, αλλά αφήνει ανερμήνευτη την πιστοποίηση. Aντίθετα, η χριστιανική σκέψη βλέπει στον φθοροποιό χαρακτήρα του χρόνου την κατεξοχήν φανέρωση ενός «λάθους»: του δραματικού ελλείμματος που βιώνει ο άνθρωπος στην ύπαρξή του. Eίναι μια πραγματικότητα «πτώσης» - έκπτωσης από την πληρότητα της ύπαρξης στην κολοβωμένη, εφήμερη βιοτή. Kαι πρέπει να ερμηνευθεί αυτή η «πτώση» η συνυφασμένη με τον χρόνο.

Eνδιαφέρουσα η αναμέτρηση με το πρόβλημα τόσο του Ωριγένη όσο και του Aυγουστίνου, όμως ατελέσφορη. Yποκύπτουν, με τον δικό του ο καθένας τρόπο, στον πειρασμό νοησιαρχικών σχηματοποιήσεων ο πρώτος, δικανικών απλουστεύσεων και ηθικιστικών σκοπιμοτήτων ο δεύτερος. 

Παράπλευροι και οι προβληματισμοί της κατηχητικής γραμματείας, όπως και η εμμονή της λατρευτικής υμνολογίας και της τέχνης σε μόνη τη συμβολική - εικονολογική γλώσσα. Xρειάστηκε να φτάσουμε στον 7ο πια αιώνα και στην εκπληκτική ιδιοφυΐα Mάξιμου του Oμολογητή για να συγκροτηθεί πρόταση οντολογικής ερμηνείας του χρόνου, να φωτιστούν οι αριστοτελικές πιστοποιήσεις στην προοπτική κάποιου υπαρκτικού νοήματος.

Nαι, ο χρόνος δεν έχει υπόσταση υπαρκτού, είναι μόνο μέτρο της κίνησης, η οποία συνιστά τον τρόπο ύπαρξης των κτιστών όντων. Tο κτιστό έχει την αιτία της ύπαρξής του έξω από τον εαυτό του, η ύπαρξή του παραπέμπει στην αιτιώδη αρχή της, άρα και στον τεθειμένο σκοπό ή τέλος της. Yπάρχει το κτιστό σε σχέση με την καταγωγική του αιτία και το σκοπούμενο τέλος του, και αυτή τη σχέση «μετράει» ο χρόνος.

H συμπαντική σοφία και λογικότητα, όπως και το κάλλος, προκαλούν τον λογικό άνθρωπο να αναγνωρίσει μια «παραφοράν ερωτικής αγαθότητος» ως αιτιώδη αρχή του υπαρκτού. Kαι αν αιτία του υπαρκτού είναι η δημιουργική αγάπη, τότε και τέλος ή σκοπός δεν μπορεί να είναι άλλος από την πληρωματική σχέση και ένωση του εραστή με το ερώμενον. Tη δυναμική αυτής της σχέσης και φοράς προς την πληρότητα «μετράει» ο χρόνος.

Mιλάμε για σχέση, για κλήση ερωτική και δυνατότητα ανταπόκρισης σε αυτήν την κλήση. Για θετική ή αρνητική ανταπόκριση, για θρίαμβο ελευθερίας. Oσο ο υπαρκτός στόχος του κτιστού παραμένει ανεπίτευκτος, ο χρόνος μετράει το ανεπίτευκτο του στόχου ως υπαρκτικό έλλειμμα, ως ατομική περατότητα και φθορά. Oταν η σχέση πληρούται στην πραγμάτωση της ύπαρξης ως αγάπης, ο χρόνος αναιρείται. «Aιώνια» ζωή δεν είναι η χρονικά ατελεύτητη, είναι η αναίρεση του μετρητού χρόνου, η ζωή ως αδιάστατο παρόν ερωτικής πληρότητας.

O Mάξιμος φωτίζει την πραγματικότητα του «χρόνου» και του «αιώνα» στην αριστοτελική βάση του συσχετισμού με την κίνηση, αλλά και στην προοπτική της ελευθερίας από τη νομοτέλεια, της σχέσης που συνιστά τη δυναμική του υπαρκτικού γεγονότος. «Aιών εστιν ο χρόνος όταν στη της κινήσεως, και χρόνος εστίν ο αιών όταν μετρείται κινήσει φερόμενος... Ως είναι το μεν αιώνα χρόνον εστερημένον κινήσεως, τον δε χρόνον αιώνα κινήσει μετρούμενον».

H γλώσσα δεν επαρκεί, όταν θέλει να σημάνει την ελευθερία από τον χρόνο, την ελπίδα του αδιάστατου «νυν». Δεν είναι ακινησία η είσοδος στην ερωτική πληρότητα της σχέσης. Oταν η ύπαρξη φτάσει στην «του επιθυμητού κατάσχεσιν», τότε «στάσιν αεικίνητον έξει και στάσιμον ταυτοκινησίαν, περί το ταυτόν και εν και μόνον αϊδίως γινομένη». O έρωτας είναι πάντοτε ένα συναρπαστικό παρόν πληρότητας που ποτέ δεν πληρούνται.

Στη γιορτή και χαρά των Xριστουγέννων η εκκλησιαστική εμπειρία (που σήμερα μοιάζει να έχει υποκατασταθεί από νοησιαρχικά ιδεολογήματα και χρηστικές ηθικολογίες) ψηλαφεί την παρέμβαση του «αιώνα» στον «κινήσει μετρούμενον» χρόνο. H πληρωματική ένωση κτιστού και ακτίστου (εραστή Θεού και ερώμενου κόσμου) στο πρόσωπο του Xριστού ελευθερώνει τον χρόνο χωρίς να τον καταργεί. Oλα είναι ανοιχτά στη δυναμική της σχέσης, όλα ελευθερία. Aν ζωή είναι η σχέση, όχι η ατομική επιβίωση και αν η σχέση πληρούται στον έρωτα, τότε η εφιαλτική απειλή ανυπαρξίας ή ατελεύτητης ύπαρξης «πατείται» ρεαλιστικά

----------


## RainAndWind

Ο συγκεκριμένος επιστήμονας που αναφέρθηκε παραπάνω, που μετά τα 2 διδακτορικά και μπλα μπλα NASA μπλα δημοσιεύσεις, που πήγε στο άγιον όρος. Κάνω μία απλή σκέψη. Αν ήταν γυναίκα και 102 διδακτορικά να είχε θα μπορούσε να πάει? Μπααα. Ισότητα, αυτά είναι! θεόπνευστα πράματα!

Και ωραίες όλες αυτές οι συζητήσεις οι θεωρητικές. Μία ερώτηση καίριας σημασίας. Και να υπάρχει θεός τι διαφορά έχει? Αφού δεν έχει ή τρόπο ή θέληση να επέμβει στην ανθρώπινη πραγματικότητα, υπάρχει δεν υπάρχει είναι εντελώς άχρηστο ως ερώτημα. 
Θεός άχρηστος: αυτός που δεν σταματάει την πείνα, τον πόλεμο, τη βία, τους φόνους, τις οικολογικές καταστροφές, τους βιασμούς, την πορνεία, την εκμετάλλευση, την καταπίεση, τον θάνατο.
Χρήσιμος: μία/ένας που θα τα έκανε τα παραπάνω. Πώς? Αυτά τα κάνει ο άνθρωπος? Ε, τότε αυτός τι κάνει? Κοιτάει? Σπουδαία δουλειά. Ιδρώνει ολημερίς σκεφτόμενος τρόπους να ΜΗΝ επέμβει? Πολιτικός είναι? Και στη βουλή το ίδιο κάνουν. Ίσως να είναι μόνο δικός τους πατέρας. 

Άρα μας δημιούργησε και εξαφανίστηκε? Καλά. Αν είναι πατέρας θεός, όπως αποκαλείται από πιστούς, ανοίχτε ένα θέμα στο οικογένεια του e-psy, ο μπαμπάς μου με εγκατέλειψε και όχι μόνο εμένα αλλά και όλα τα υπόλοιπα παιδάκια του. Μερικά λένε ότι δε μας εγκατέλειψε, απλά δε θέλει να επέμβει ρε παιδί μου στην καθημερινότητά μας, άσχετα αν θέλουμε να αυτοκτονήσουμε, είμαστε άρρωστοι, πεινάμε, πεθαίνουμε, βασανιζόμαστε, μένουμε άστεγοι, νιώθουμε μοναξιά, δεν έχουμε στον ήλιο μοίρα και άλλα που συμβαίνουν στην ανθρώπινη οικογένεια (κοινωνία).

Να δούμε αν ήταν άνθρωπος πώς θα τον χαρακτήριζαν ένα τέτοιο πατέρα τα μέλη. Εγώ λέω πως θα έλεγαν "είναι κάθαρμα!", πόσο στοίχημα πας?

Και συμφωνώ με τον Πετράν για Αινστάιν, καμία σχέση η έννοια του θεού που χρησιμοποιούσε. Είχε σπινοζική χροιά και έχει διαστρεβλωθεί ό,τι είπε, για να εξυπηρετήσει αλλωνών σκοπούς, γιατί βολεύει να έχεις κι έναν αινστάιν να χρησιμοποιείς ενίοτε ως μπακάπ, ακόμη κι αν την επιστήμη τη θεωρείς σκοταδιστική. Κι εδώ είναι αντίφαση.

----------


## RainAndWind

Ψττ, ο θεός ερωμένος καλά θα κάνει να μείνει μακριά από ορισμένα κρεβάτια, γιατί μερικές δε μας καυλώνει. Ουάχαα, το άκουσα κι αυτό, θεός εραστής, χαχααα, ρε τι άλλο θα σκαρφιστούνε για να το στολίσουνε το μαγαζί

----------


## PETRAN

> Ο συγκεκριμένος επιστήμονας που αναφέρθηκε παραπάνω, που μετά τα 2 διδακτορικά και μπλα μπλα NASA μπλα δημοσιεύσεις, που πήγε στο άγιον όρος. Κάνω μία απλή σκέψη. Αν ήταν γυναίκα και 102 διδακτορικά να είχε θα μπορούσε να πάει? Μπααα. Ισότητα, αυτά είναι! θεόπνευστα πράματα!
> 
> Και ωραίες όλες αυτές οι συζητήσεις οι θεωρητικές. Μία ερώτηση καίριας σημασίας. Και να υπάρχει θεός τι διαφορά έχει? Αφού δεν έχει ή τρόπο ή θέληση να επέμβει στην ανθρώπινη πραγματικότητα, υπάρχει δεν υπάρχει είναι εντελώς άχρηστο ως ερώτημα. 
> Θεός άχρηστος: αυτός που δεν σταματάει την πείνα, τον πόλεμο, τη βία, τους φόνους, τις οικολογικές καταστροφές, τους βιασμούς, την πορνεία, την εκμετάλλευση, την καταπίεση, τον θάνατο.
> Χρήσιμος: μία/ένας που θα τα έκανε τα παραπάνω. Πώς? Αυτά τα κάνει ο άνθρωπος? Ε, τότε αυτός τι κάνει? Κοιτάει? Σπουδαία δουλειά. Ιδρώνει ολημερίς σκεφτόμενος τρόπους να ΜΗΝ επέμβει? Πολιτικός είναι? Και στη βουλή το ίδιο κάνουν. Ίσως να είναι μόνο δικός τους πατέρας. 
> 
> Άρα μας δημιούργησε και εξαφανίστηκε? Καλά. Αν είναι πατέρας θεός, όπως αποκαλείται από πιστούς, ανοίχτε ένα θέμα στο οικογένεια του e-psy, ο μπαμπάς μου με εγκατέλειψε και όχι μόνο εμένα αλλά και όλα τα υπόλοιπα παιδάκια του. Μερικά λένε ότι δε μας εγκατέλειψε, απλά δε θέλει να επέμβει ρε παιδί μου στην καθημερινότητά μας, άσχετα αν θέλουμε να αυτοκτονήσουμε, είμαστε άρρωστοι, πεινάμε, πεθαίνουμε, βασανιζόμαστε, μένουμε άστεγοι, νιώθουμε μοναξιά, δεν έχουμε στον ήλιο μοίρα και άλλα που συμβαίνουν στην ανθρώπινη οικογένεια (κοινωνία).
> 
> Να δούμε αν ήταν άνθρωπος πώς θα τον χαρακτήριζαν ένα τέτοιο πατέρα τα μέλη. Εγώ λέω πως θα έλεγαν "είναι κάθαρμα!", πόσο στοίχημα πας?
> ...



Έχεις δει πατέρα που επειδή δεν τον αγαπάνε τα παιδιά του τα κλειδώνει σε ένα κελάρι για πάντα? Θα τον έλεγες "ηθικό" πατέρα εσύ? Έχεις δει το "θαύμα" της ξαφνικής ανακοπής καρδιάς σε άτομο?


Μπάζει τόσο πολύ όλο αυτό το σύστημα-ηθικά-φιλοσοφικά-επιστημονικά- ακόμα και αρχαιολογικά-ιστορικά-φιλολογικά(σε σχέση με τις..."θρησκευτικές πηγές"..σύγκριση παλαιάς και καινής διαθήκης κλπ.) που δεν ξέρεις από που να το μαζέψεις. Ίσως να εντυπωσίαζαν οι θεολόγοι των πρώτων αιώνων με τις αφαιρετικές σοφιστείες τους, αλλά μετά τον διαφωτισμό, την νέα φιλοσοφία και την επιστήμη...άστο καλύτερα. Πραγματικά το μόνο που μένει στο τέλος είναι η...πίστη. Ένα συναίσθημα ελπίδας για έναν αόρατο πατέρα που θα σε φροντίσει-εσένα και τους συγγενείς σου- μετά-τον-θάνατο. Και φαίνεται είναι τόσο δυνατό, που καμιά φιλοσοφία, επιστήμη και ορθολογισμός δεν μπορεί να το κουνήσει. Εκτός και αν για μια στιγμή προσπαθήσεις να πετάξεις όλη την πλύση εγκεφάλου στην άκρη. Κάτι που θέλει τόλμη και προσπάθεια...

----------


## Lou!

> Συγνώμη, μιλάμε για 1 παπά. Οκ. Ν= 1 λολ. 
> 
> 
> Συγνώμη, αλλά για μένα η βυζαντινή περίοδος είναι η ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΗ στην ιστορία του Ελληνισμού (μαζί με την σύγχρονη). Πέρα από κάτι τεχονολογικές πατέντες, τους μπιντέδες και την αρχιτεκτονική (που προσωπικά δεν μου αρέσει αισθητικά στο ελάχιστο), δεν είχαν κανένα μεγάλο φιλοσοφικό/καλλιτενχικό/επιστημονικό έργο γιατί υπήρχε η θεολογία. Όσο για την μουσική, θα σε βάλω να ακούς τον σταθμό της εκκλησίας για μια συνεχόμενη μέρα. Έτσι για πείραμα ρε παιδί μου. 
> 
> ΟΥΤΕ ΚΑΝ μην συγκρίνεις την ΚΛΑΣΙΚΗ ελλάδα με το Βυζάντιο. Απλά σε σχέση με την εντελώς σκοταδιστική δύση το Βυζάντιο ήταν κάπως καλύτερο. Όλους τους είχε μαμήσει η θρησκεία


αυτο δεν ειναι επιχειρημα, ειναι η υποκειμενικη σου γνωμη. προσωπικα δε με πειθεις. αν πειθεις τον εαυτο σου, ολα καλα. δεν παρουσιαζεις τεκμηριωμενα στοιχεια που να στηριζουν τη θεση σου οτι το βυζαντιο ηταν πραγματι κακης ποιοτητας πολιτισμος.

α, κ στην κλασικη ελλαδα, την εποχη που χτιζανε παρθενωνα, ειχανε κ 30 χρονια πελοπονησιακο πολεμο, κ μαλιστα σφαζαν ολους τους ητημενους. ολοι οι πολιτισμοι εχουν τα αδυναμα τους σημεια, γιατι η ανθρωπινη φυση εχει αδυναμιες διαχρονικα.

+ο μεγας κωνσταντινος δεν ηταν ανθρωπος της πιστης, ηταν ουσιαστικα πολιτικος ηγετης, δικτατωρ με τακτ, ο οποιος χρησιμοποιησε τη θρησκεια για συμφεροντα του. εσφαξε το μισο του σοι!

----------


## Lou!

ας το αφησουμε εδω καλυτερα. ο καθενας εχει δικαιωμα να πιστευει ο,τι θελει.

----------


## Lou!

> Αγαπητη Lou! ριξε μια ματια στο παρακατω κειμενο:
> 
> Στάση αεικίνητη «εν φάτνη»
> Tου Xρηστου Γιανναρα


κοκοα, ευχαριστω για το κειμενο του Γιανναρα. ειναι απο τους στοχαστες που με ενεπνευσαν να αρχισω να ασχολουμαι με τα υπαρξιακα ζητηματα! εχει κ η θεολογια στοχασμο, δεν ειναι μονο θρησκοληψια, οπως ισως κανουν οι πιο πολλοι.

----------


## PETRAN

> αυτο δεν ειναι επιχειρημα, ειναι η υποκειμενικη σου γνωμη. προσωπικα δε με πειθεις. αν πειθεις τον εαυτο σου, ολα καλα. δεν παρουσιαζεις τεκμηριωμενα στοιχεια που να στηριζουν τη θεση σου οτι το βυζαντιο ηταν πραγματι κακης ποιοτητας πολιτισμος.
> 
> α, κ στην κλασικη ελλαδα, την εποχη που χτιζανε παρθενωνα, ειχανε κ 30 χρονια πελοπονησιακο πολεμο, κ μαλιστα σφαζαν ολους τους ητημενους. ολοι οι πολιτισμοι εχουν τα αδυναμα τους σημεια, γιατι η ανθρωπινη φυση εχει αδυναμιες διαχρονικα.
> 
> +ο μεγας κωνσταντινος δεν ηταν ανθρωπος της πιστης, ηταν ουσιαστικα πολιτικος ηγετης, δικτατωρ με τακτ, ο οποιος χρησιμοποιησε τη θρησκεια για συμφεροντα του. εσφαξε το μισο του σοι!



Ναι, όντως ήταν η υποκειμενική μου άποψη.  :Stick Out Tongue:  Εντάξει βρε, από εδώ και πέρα θα σου ποστάρω συνέχεια εκκλησιαστικούς ύμνους στο FB, να δούμε πόσο θα αντέξεις. Ύμνους και αγιογραφία μέχρι τελικής πτώσεως!  :Big Grin: 


Κοίτα, το Βυζάντιο σε σχέση με την δύση ήταν όντως πολύ μπροστά. Άλλα μέσα σε όλους αυτούς τους αιώνες, δεν έμεινε κανένας φιλόσοφος (πρόσεξε, φιλόσοφος, όχι θεολόγος) της κλασης των φιλοσόφων της κλασικής περιόδου. Και από όσο ξέρω, ούτε κάποιος μεγάλος δραματουργός, ρήτορας, σατιρικός (Φαντάζομαι τον Αριστοφάνη σε κάποιες περιόδους του Βυζαντίου θα τον καίγανε λολ) 
,ιστορικός, ιατρός, νομοθέτης, πολιτικός και από όσο ξέρω ούτε κάποιος αρχιτέκτονας της κλασης των Ελλήνων της κλασικής Ελλάδας (αν και η αγια σοφια είναι αρχιτεκτονικό "θαύμα") κλπ. 

Ο διαφωτισμός ήρθε όταν κάποιοι δυτικοί διανοούμενοι ανακάλυψαν τo φως της κλασικής Ελλάδας. Ούτε το Βυζάντιο ούτε κάτι άλλο. Αν δεν υπήρχε ο διαφωτισμός θα ζούσαμε στην δυσιδαιμονία, πιθανότατα με θεόσταλτη μοναρχία, θάνατο από χολέρα στα 15 κλπ.

----------


## Lou!

ενταξει βρε πετραν! με επεισες, λολ! λεω να συμφωνησω μαζι σου για κοιμηθω ηρεμα, κ να μη βλεπω θεολογικους διαξιφισμους στον υπνο μου!  :Big Grin:

----------


## PETRAN

> ενταξει βρε πετραν! με επεισες, λολ! λεω να συμφωνησω μαζι σου για κοιμηθω ηρεμα, κ να μη βλεπω θεολογικους διαξιφισμους στον υπνο μου!



Λολ οκ! Πάω να την πέσω και εγώ. Θα ξυπνήσεις με εγκώμια αύριο στην διαπασόν  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ALIA

> O Einstein δεν είχε ασπαστεί την ιουδαική - η οποιαδήποτε άλλη - θρησκεία και δεν πίστευε σε αγγέλους, συναισθηματίες θεούς και μεταθανάτιες ζωές. O Einstein χρησιμοποιούσε την λέξη "θεός" για την φύση/ένα κομψό μαθηματικό σχέδιο της φύσης. Δεν είναι θέμα πίστης είναι fact. Καμιά φορά το google search βοηθάει.  Πολλοί φιλόσοφοι του διαφωτισμού όπως και αρχαίοι Έλληνες αναφερόντουσαν σε μια αρχή/θεό με τον ίδιο τρόπο, δεν το συνέδεαν με ψυχές, σωτηρίες και μεταθανάτιες ζωές. 
> 
> 
> Του έχουν φορτώσει πάρα πολλά του καημένου του Einstein, όπως το ότι είπε ότι χρησιμοποιούμε το 10% του εγκεφάλου και άλλα κουλά.


Καλημερουδια! Λοιπον,στο ψητο...Ο Einstein δεν ηταν απιστος,αθεος,αγνωστικιστη ς οπως υποστηριζουν μερικοι! Ηταν μεν αθρησκος αλλα ενθεος! Πιστευε στον σπινοζικο θεο ο οποιος εχει δημιουργησει ενα νομοτελειακο συμπαν αλλα ως εκει! Δηλαδη αυτος ο Θεος δεν παρεμβαινει στα προσωπικα των ανθρωπων με εσωτερικες δυναμεις,καθοδηγησεις,αμαρ τιες,σωτηριες....! Η αληθεια ειναι πως κι εγω στο Θεο του Σπινοζα πιστευω με την εννοια της συμπαντικης νομοτελειας! Καλη και η επιστημη αλλα δεν πρεπει να φτανουμε στο σημειο να γινομαστε τεχνοκρατες και μηδενιστες! Ο Einstein το απεδειξε περιτρανα αυτο! Εγινε ενας λαμπρος επιστημονας που μιλαει γι'αυτον ολος ο κοσμος χωρις να φτασει στον ακρατο τεχνοκρατισμο και μηδενισμο και χωρις ν'αμφισβητησει την υπαρξη ανωτερας δυναμεως παρ'οτι ηταν η προσωποποιηση της αμφισβητησης και της καταστρατηγησης των κανονων στη δουλεια του! Ετσι και προοδευσε!!!

----------


## PETRAN

> Καλημερουδια! Λοιπον,στο ψητο...Ο Einstein δεν ηταν απιστος,αθεος,αγνωστικιστη ς οπως υποστηριζουν μερικοι! Ηταν μεν αθρησκος αλλα ενθεος! Πιστευε στον σπινοζικο θεο ο οποιος εχει δημιουργησει ενα νομοτελειακο συμπαν αλλα ως εκει! Δηλαδη αυτος ο Θεος δεν παρεμβαινει στα προσωπικα των ανθρωπων με εσωτερικες δυναμεις,καθοδηγησεις,αμαρ τιες,σωτηριες....! Η αληθεια ειναι πως κι εγω στο Θεο του Σπινοζα πιστευω με την εννοια της συμπαντικης νομοτελειας! Καλη και η επιστημη αλλα δεν πρεπει να φτανουμε στο σημειο να γινομαστε τεχνοκρατες και μηδενιστες! Ο Einstein το απεδειξε περιτρανα αυτο! Εγινε ενας λαμπρος επιστημονας που μιλαει γι'αυτον ολος ο κοσμος χωρις να φτασει στον ακρατο τεχνοκρατισμο και μηδενισμο και χωρις ν'αμφισβητησει την υπαρξη ανωτερας δυναμεως παρ'οτι ηταν η προσωποποιηση της αμφισβητησης και της καταστρατηγησης των κανονων στη δουλεια του! Ετσι και προοδευσε!!!




Ναι ακριβώς αυτό λέω και εγώ. Ο σπινοζικός/αρχιτέκτονας/μαθηματικός θεός του Einstein όμως δεν έχει "προσωπική/συναισθηματική" χροιά όπως ο χριστιανικός. Δεν κάνει θαύματα, δεν έχει συναισθήματα (π.χ. αγάπη, μίσος) δεν τον ενδιαφέρουν οι αμαρτίες και δεν έχει σχέση με μεταθανάτιες ζωές. Ο ίδιος ο Einstein δεν πίστευε σε μεταθανάτιες ζωές και τέτοια. Πολλοί έχουν χρησιμοποιήσει τα λόγια του Einstein, για να δώσουν λίγο παραπάνω βάρος στην θρησκευτική τους πίστη η/και στον χριστιανικό θεό αλλά αυτό είναι λάθος, αφού ο Einstein δεν πίστευε σε κάτι τέτοιο (αλλά και πάλι είναι λάθος γιατί το να επικαλείσαι τα πιστεύω οποιουδήποτε για να στηρίξεις την δική σου θέση δεν έχει κανένα "βάρος")


Ο Einstein, ίσως να πίστευε σε ένα μαθηματικό σχέδιο, λόγω της μαθηματικής κομψότητας και αρμονίας που έβρισκε στις ίδιες του τις φυσικές θεωρίες. Το θέμα βέβαια είναι ότι "άφρισε" με το χάος και τις άτακτες πιθανότητες και τα παράδοξα της κβανοτμηχανικής που φαίνεται να μην υπάκουαν κανένα νόμο.  :Stick Out Tongue:  (κάτι που έχει μείνει στο γνωστό του debate με τον Bohr, που ο κβαντοφυσικός αφού τον είχε στριμώξει με τα δεδομένα της κβαντομηχανικής ο Einstein είχε πετάξει ατάκες όπως "ο θεός δεν παίζει ζάρια με το σύμπαν" και το "η κβαντομηχανική δεν ισχύει γιατί μου το είπε το μικρό μου δαχτυλάκι" λολ) Έκτοτε, οι δύο αυτές θεωρίες- η σχετικότητα και η κβαντομηχανική- δεν έχουν "συμφιλιωθεί" ακόμα (αν και οι τελευταίες θεωρίες των "πάντων" προσπαθούν αυτό το πράγμα)

----------


## Lou!

πετραν, αθετησες την υποσχεση σου! που ειναι οι εκκλησιαστικοι υμνοι που μου ειχες υποσχεθει? ακομα περιμενω!  :Big Grin: 

(τους θελω με φραπε με baileys!)  :Cool:

----------


## Fearg

Ο Πωλ Λαφαργκ ειχε πει "Η επιστημη δεν αρνειται το θεο, κανει κατι περισσοτερο, τον αχρηστευει". Εντελως συμπτωματικα, ο Λαφαργκ αυτοκτονησε, αρα ταιριαζει και με το αρχικο θεμα του ποστ.

----------


## Johncaq

Αν αυτοκτονησεις πας στην κολαση και δεν το θελει κανενας αυτό.

----------


## garida

εκτος του οτι το τοπικ ειναι δεκα χρονια πριν, εισαι και τρολ με την κολαση. η κολαση για καποιους απο μας ειναι εδω στη γη.

----------

